# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  Got any Dice Questions?

## Kevin_Cook

*Can't find that rare (or not so rare) die?**

Ever wonder what a wierd die is used for?

Just want to talk about dice?*

Then this is the thread for you ... 

I have been gaming and collecting dice since 1977 and am the current
Guinness World Record Holder for the Largest Collection of Dice 

so *fire* away if you need dice info

----------


## Eldred

Oookay... what's the largest number of sides you have on a dice?

How many dice do you have?  :Small Eek: 

Is a d2 just a coin? Is a d1 even possible?

----------


## valadil

I doubt coins count as dice even if they are d2s.  Otherwise anyone with $250 in pennies would have more dice than Mr. Cook here.

Do you even use them all or just collect 'em?  How much space does that many dice take up?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

LOL ... I get these all the time ... 




> Oookay... what's the largest number of sides you have on a dice?


D120




> How many dice do you have?


More than 20414 as I am entering the mass of new ones from Origins ... and this does not even count my duplicates (5000+) 




> Is a d2 just a coin?


Pretty much ... I can think of a couple of variants though ... a sphere with opposing flat spaces .. just to name one 




> Is a d1 even possible?


Yes ... a sphere




> I doubt coins count as dice even if they are d2s.  Otherwise anyone with $250 in pennies would have more dice than Mr. Cook here.


Guinness doesnt allow duplicates except under certain circumstances 




> Do you even use them all or just collect 'em?


I dont get much time to game now ... but I do when I can 




> How much space does that many dice take up?


A bit more than THIS

----------


## Arbitrarity

D1's can also be Klein Bottles, or Mobius Loops.

----------


## SpikeFightwicky

> A bit more than THIS


2nd row, 2nd pic....  Is that a Wayne's World board game on the second shelf from the bottom?  

Are there any dice you're looking for now?

----------


## Eldred

> Yes ... a sphere


I deserved that - I can't believe I didn't think of that  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Fenix_of_Doom

How big is the biggest dice you have?
and of course how small is the smallest dice you have?

do duplicates include same dice different colour?

----------


## TheThan

Ok Im game. 

What is your favorite type of dice? 
What style of dice do you think is the best? (as in curved corners, pips vs numbers, etc)
What is the most expensive die you have? 
what's the smallest dice you have?

----------


## Ceres

Cool, a record holder. I'm very impressed. So, could I ask a few questions?

How did you get into dice-collecting?

How much time/money does it take? Do you feel it has been well spent?

What is the reason you collect dice? Now that you already have the record, what is your goal?

Sorry if I'm a bit too inquisitive, but I'm studying psychology, and these sorts of things interest me  :Small Smile:  A unique chance to understand the mentality of a record holder.

Oh, and have you ever found a use for the d34?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Ryacko

Have any D16s?

----------


## de-trick

how did you collect that many dice and how much money did you spend? Also did you go to a gaming store and buy assorted dice then get rid of the copies?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Ok ... here goes 




> D1's can also be Klein Bottles, or Mobius Loops.


Correct




> 2nd row, 2nd pic....  Is that a Wayne's World board game on the second shelf from the bottom?


Yes 




> Are there any dice you're looking for now?


Yes ... anything I dont already have :) 

But seriously ... the MTG Spindowns missing from THIS page are my current quest 




> How big is the biggest dice you have? and of course how small is the smallest dice you have?


Both in one place ... Click Here




> do duplicates include same dice different colour?


Duplicates get complicated ... but no .. if the dice are different color ... they are not duplicates ... and some duplicates are permitted ... like dice in sets 




> What is your favorite type of dice?


THANK YOU ... a question I have never been asked ... I get "What is your favorite die?" all the time ... and my answer changes from day to day 

Now to your question ... My favorite type of die is something that has a unique shape ... I have created several of such shapes ... but still come across them every so often ... 




> What style of dice do you think is the best? (as in curved corners, pips vs numbers, etc)


I personally am old school ... I use Gamescience or Armory sharp edged dice with numbers ... except for d6's where I use pipped 




> What is the most expensive die you have?


I think it is This die at $100 made by Crystal Caste from a named Meteorite 




> How did you get into dice-collecting?


I think I pretty much covered that on THIS page ... if not ... feel free to ask and I will update the page with additional info :) 




> How much time/money does it take?


Time ... initially a great deal ... now about 10 hrs a month on an average month 

Money ... I think I have crossed $40 K ... I need to total my reciepts to be sure (on my to do list) 




> Do you feel it has been well spent?


Yes ... I like to categorize things ... and I really enjoy doing the animations for the site 




> What is the reason you collect dice?


Interesting ... another new question ... 

I suppose this could be partially answered by the page mentioned above but I dont go into my motivation

   Hmmm ... I suppose it is because I have a hoarding nature ... somewhat obsessive but not compulsive as I do not feel the need that I MUST HAVE every die I see that I do not already own 

   As to why DICE ... I suppose it is because I like the geometry of dice ... that is what got me into designing/building my own dice




> Now that you already have the record, what is your goal?


And another new question ... I love this board :) 

I really dont set goals ... as Wayne Dyer says ... if you are constantly setting goals ... you will always be striving ... and never at the point of No Limits ... as a student of Psychology ... you should understand :) 




> Oh, and have you ever found a use for the d34?


The D34 was originally used for the Dutch Lottery ... or so Chessex Corp says :) 




> Have any D16s?


Lots including the rare Metascape D16's 




> how did you collect that many dice


Thru time and persistance ... and ebay :) 




> how much money did you spend?


< Answered above >




> Also did you go to a gaming store and buy assorted dice then get rid of the copies?


No ... as the local gaming stores get new dice 6 months to a year after I do ... any new dice come directly from the dice companies themselves 

For example ... I am now in the process of entering into the database ... and photographing the new 2008 Chessex Gemini colors 

Dice are often like cars and comics ... they actually release them before the date on the item 

This is the most number of questions I have EVER done in one day ... Thanks for asking :)

----------


## Yakk

Which is your 2nd prettiest die?

What sides of dice do you own?

Which manufacturer makes the best dice?  Worst dice?

----------


## Fax Celestis

Are there any particular dice you're looking to trade for or acquire?

----------


## Cryopyre

Personally, I'm interested in purchasing a D3 just for collecting reasons, are there any D3 that you know have a unique shape and are fairly cheap (under $5.00)

----------


## AwfulLawful

I've got a D33, but have never met a game where i could use it. Do you know any?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Which is your 2nd prettiest die?


2nd? ... What is my most pretty die? 




> What sides of dice do you own?


I knew this one would come eventually :) ... The answer is HERE 

Note .. not all of these are mine ... but most are 




> Which manufacturer makes the best dice?


Best is a relative term 

    Most prolific maker of different designs - Chessex 

    Most Precise Polyhedrals - Gamescience

    Most Innovative Shapes - Gamescience followed closely by Crystal Caste

    Most Innovative Designs on a standard Poly - Q-Workshop 

    Best Handmade Dice - For all types Bear Cub Machine

                         For Standard d20's Cave Badger 

    Best Newcomer to the Industry - Q-Workshop 

    I can keep going on like this all day :) 





> Worst dice?


Again ... a relative term 

   When they first started Q-Workshop had some quality problems and produced warped d20's ... now they produce some the most accurate dice available 

   I can say there are couple of companies ... that produced nothing but poor quality dice 

Diamond Dice had a good mold ... but used low cost materials 

Jerry Alexander ... just look for yourself 




> Are there any particular dice you're looking to trade for or acquire?


FROM ABOVE: 

    the MTG Spindowns missing from THIS page are my current quest  




> Personally, I'm interested in purchasing a D3 just for collecting reasons, are there any D3 that you know have a unique shape and are fairly cheap (under $5.00)


Try HERE




> I've got a D33, but have never met a game where i could use it. Do you know any?


A D33!?? Please show me ... as I only know of one way to make a D33 and even I have not made one of those yet

----------


## Ceres

Thank you for answering my questions, Kevin. It has been most enlightening.

And good luck on your quest  :Small Smile:

----------


## AwfulLawful

> A D33!?? Please show me ... as I only know of one way to make a D33 and even I have not made one of those yet


Sorry I meant a D30, my bad (it's late here in Denmark, and my brain went to sleep hours ago  :Small Eek:  )

----------


## Ivius

All those d4s have to make an awesome security system.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Thank you for answering my questions, Kevin. It has been most enlightening.
> 
> And good luck on your quest


You are very welcome Ceres ... I am happy to answer where I can :) 




> Sorry I meant a D30, my bad (it's late here in Denmark, and my brain went to sleep hours ago  )


Not a problem ... I understand lack of sleep ... I work for Oracle Support :) 

Ah ... the D30  ... 

The Armory came out with a 30 sided Die Character and I believe Adventure system ... 

Button Men uses dice of all number of sides 

Thats about all I have seen ... professionally done ... many people come up with their own tables though 




> All those d4s have to make an awesome security system.


 Especially if you can get ahold of a lot of the old original AD&D boxed set d4's they were razor sharp when new

----------


## Krellen

Are there any "sets" you have that aren't entirely complete (say, for example, you had dice for Wraith, Vampire, Werewolf, Mage, but not Changeling) - and if so, how much does it bother you?

As another question: how much do gold dice cost?  And are they solid, plated or some lower carat-weight?  Are they purely ornamental, or actually useable (and balanced)?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are there any "sets" you have that aren't entirely complete (say, for example, you had dice for Wraith, Vampire, Werewolf, Mage, but not Changeling) - and if so, how much does it bother you?


The aforementioned MTG spindowns need to be complete 

I need the original packaging for the original Vampire from White Wolf which bothers me only because I used to game with Garth one of the founders of WW and now I cant get the time of day from them 

Otherwise ... having incomplete sets ... only give me something to hope to someday own :) 




> As another question: how much do gold dice cost?  And are they solid, plated or some lower carat-weight?  Are they purely ornamental, or actually useable (and balanced)?


 COST ... I suppose it depends on how much gold is in them 

Some are plated ... Some I am told ... are solid 

All seem to be usable

----------


## Spiryt

> When they first started Q-Workshop had some quality problems and produced warped d20's ... now they produce some the most accurate dice available


 Well, I quite recently bought some of they dices, and they still have some problems...

  "Mechanically" they appear all OK, but numbers on more fine ones ( d20 mostly), can be blured and little indistinct. It's OK, but they don't look as good as they could.

 Still I think they'r cool, I really like transparent ones. :Small Big Grin:  

 It looks like Q-W is really known around the world. Good to know.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Well, I quite recently bought some of they dices, and they still have some problems...
> 
>   "Mechanically" they appear all OK, but numbers on more fine ones ( d20 mostly), can be blured and little indistinct. It's OK, but they don't look as good as they could.
> 
>  Still I think they'r cool, I really like transparent ones. 
> 
>  It looks like Q-W is really known around the world. Good to know.


Strangely enough ... I think the color blur is due to something that happens to them in shipping ... as I have seen them before they are shipped and they dont have this problem ... if you notice ... there is a very malodorous smell when you open the shipping container ... I suspect the dice are subjected to somewhat high heat somewhere along the shipping line 

I see you are in Poland ... Have you seen them without shipping?

----------


## TO_Incognito

Are you aware of any companies that sell fairly good-looking d7's in the true style (IE: not obviously elongated)? What about innocuous-looking d20's or d6's weighted towards the higher numbers?

Thanks for coming here, sir!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are you aware of any companies that sell fairly good-looking d7's in the true style (IE: not obviously elongated)?


There are very few companies that make D7's ... the longer ones sometimes called Long Lawrence's ... are the oldest designs ... the pentagonal 'faced' ones came later ... I dont even know who makes these .. but a of people sell them 




> What about innocuous-looking d20's or d6's weighted towards the higher numbers?


Chessex made Cheaters for d20's  .. they had 2 20's ... as for actual weighted dice ... I dont know of anyone who has done that 

Chessex also did d6's ... in the same set ... 1 with 2 6's ... 1 with 2 1's  

There are many types of weighted d6's ... Mercury Tappers are the most rare
 




> Thanks for coming here, sir!


Thanks for such a warm reception :)


OHIO ... Did you attend Origins this year? ... If so ... did you see a short fat guy with a leather tophat with a con badge on the front?

----------


## Cryopyre

Here's one, what if you have an idea for a die, where do you take it.

By this I mean a new shape.

----------


## kjones

Have you ever had a troublesome gamer whom you have forced to undergo the "Walk of a Thousand Four Siders"?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Here's one, what if you have an idea for a die, where do you take it.
> 
> By this I mean a new shape.


New shape would be very tough as there are no blanks for them ... I am working on getting blanks made in a 3d Printer (Rapid Prototyper) ... but I have to find someone willing to work with me .. as I have developed many new shapes of dice




> Have you ever had a troublesome gamer whom you have forced to undergo the "Walk of a Thousand Four Siders"?


No but is a good idea ... I will have to consider it for a gamer I know that regularly 'fudges' dice rolls

I think that is even better than threatening with the large metal d20's

----------


## Tack122

Does guinness count the dice you made out of what appears to be paper?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Does guinness count the dice you made out of what appears to be paper?


Yes ... I count them for Guinness and have it witnessed ... They do roll close to true ... and are not really that hard to make 

Time for bed ... g'nite all

----------


## JackMage666

Can I use your site as a reference to prove to my parents that I do not have a dice collecting problem?  They think over 100 are too many.  Pff.

----------


## Last_resort_33

How many total sides do you have,
e.g. if I had a 2d10, 1d20 and a d4, I would have 44 sides.

how long would it take to calculate the above?

----------


## Cryopyre

^ Dear god man, you don't have to pose some math problem on him ^

Exam question: I have a collection of d6s, d4s, and d20s. The total amount of dice I have is 37, the total amount of sides is 462, how many of each die do I own?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Can I use your site as a reference to prove to my parents that I do not have a dice collecting problem?  They think over 100 are too many.  Pff.


LOL ... Fine by me :)

I am going to stop counting the new questions from this thread ... as is seems everyone has a new one !




> How many total sides do you have,
> e.g. if I had a 2d10, 1d20 and a d4, I would have 44 sides.


Yet still another new question ... you people/creatures are great !

Hmm ... never tired it :)




> how long would it take to calculate the above?


It should not take long ... all that has to be done is multiply the # of sides times the number of dice of that number of sides then sum the totals of all the different sided dice

If anyone cares to use a bit outdated data ... feel free to use THIS page do it 




> ^ Dear god man, you don't have to pose some math problem on him ^
> 
> Exam question: I have a collection of d6s, d4s, and d20s. The total amount of dice I have is 37, the total amount of sides is 462, how many of each die do I own?


Been too many years since graduation (20 to be exact) ... I think my math minor got lost in the mists of time :) 

6x + 4y + 20z = 462
 x +  y +   z = 37

Solve for x 

 x = 37 - y - z

Reinsert 

6(36 - y - z) + 4y + 20z = 462

216 - 6y - 6z + 4y + 20z = 462 

               -4y + 14z = 246

               -2y + 7z  = 123

               -2y       = 123 - 7z      

                 y       = -(123 - 7z)/2

Reinsert 

 x = 37 + (123 - 7z)/2 - z

I think we need a 3rd equation

----------


## Arbitrarity

19 20 siders, 5 6 siders, 13 4 siders. (380+30+52)
Or, 18 20 siders, 13 6 siders, 6 4 siders. (360+78+24)
Or, 

Illegal problem. Too few equations. Particularly given that we have 2 equations, 3 variables, the fact that multiple answers rise is problematic.

Don't ask how I got that.

Let's see if I can explain. Ok, so

x+y+z = 37.
4x+6y+20z= 462.
2y+16z = 314 (-4(x+y+z) = -148)
y+8z = 157.
8z = 157 -y

Number of 6 sided dice must therefore be 5, 13, 21, etc. 21 doesn't work, as 136 > 16*8 (128). 13 and 5 do, as 24*8 > 152.

It's not a proof, but I haven't taken nough math (yet) to know how to properly solve this.

----------


## Skizac

What is the rate of growth of your collection?  Has the rate accelerated over the years, or is it slowing down now that you're reaching the limit of how many dice can possibly be collected?

Related question: What percentage of the maximum possible number of unique dice that could be collected do you think you own?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What is the rate of growth of your collection?  Has the rate accelerated over the years, or is it slowing down now that you're reaching the limit of how many dice can possibly be collected?


 I have a PAGE for that as well ... with all the new dice being released ... I dont see a slowdown 




> Related question: What percentage of the maximum possible number of unique dice that could be collected do you think you own?


At a guess ... 50-60%

----------


## Cryopyre

> 19 20 siders, 5 6 siders, 13 4 siders. (380+30+52)
> Or, 18 20 siders, 13 6 siders, 6 4 siders. (360+78+24)
> Or, 
> 
> Illegal problem. Too few equations. Particularly given that we have 2 equations, 3 variables, the fact that multiple answers rise is problematic.
> 
> Don't ask how I got that.
> 
> Let's see if I can explain. Ok, so
> ...


I just put it in there as a joke, didn't test for multiple answers, didn't even think that people would bother answering.

----------


## LotharBot

Do you have a mathematics background?  

Does your geometry kick extend beyond dice (to products like zome, or studies of polytopes or configurations)?

----------


## Yechezkiel

When God _does_ play dice with the universe, does he stop by to borrow some from you?

----------


## Cryopyre

> When God _does_ play dice with the universe, does he stop by to borrow some from you?


lmao, that is hilarious

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have a mathematics background?


Yes ... I have a Bachelors in Computer Science and minor in mathmatics  




> Does your geometry kick extend beyond dice (to products like zome, or studies of polytopes or configurations)?


Other than for recreation ... no ... I have a LOT of Magnetix pieces that I build things with while I watch movies




> When God _does_ play dice with the universe, does he stop by to borrow some from you?


No ... but I suspect he just takes them and makes me forget that I ever owned them :)

     <Hmmm ... lets see ... I like these> 
     <He will never miss them>

----------


## Matthew

Hmmn. I have _First Quest_, _Dragon Quest_ and _Dragon Strike_, with the original dice. I noticed that the sets are very similar, but not exactly the same. Do you know why?

I noticed recently that a 1D10 I had been using from _Dark World_ is a deeper red than the conventional 1D10 of the same proportions. Any ideas why?

Do you have the 1D8 from _The Key to the Kingdom_?

----------


## lotofsnow

> It should not take long ... all that has to be done is multiply the # of sides times the number of dice of that number of sides then sum the totals of all the different sided dice
> 
> If anyone cares to use a bit outdated data ... feel free to use THIS page do it


164670 total sides.

Why is it, on your main page, the letter dice that spell out "Kevin Cook's Dice" link to a zip file?

----------


## adanedhel9

Do you have any experience with blank dice?  I'm thinking of getting some blank d20s to mark up on my own; do you know of any good companies for this?

----------


## Roog

> ^ Dear god man, you don't have to pose some math problem on him ^
> 
> Exam question: I have a collection of d6s, d4s, and d20s. The total amount of dice I have is 37, the total amount of sides is 462, how many of each die do I own?


Using back of envelope method.

Dice substitution Eqn.
X, Y, Z = # of 4, 6, 20 siders

4X + 20Z = 6Y, 
X + Z = Y,
X,Y,Z integers, >= 0

has unique (up to multiples) soln. (X=7,Y=8,Z=1)

ie (A) 1(d20) - 8(d6) + 7 (d4) = 0

So 1(d20) and 7(d4) is equivalent to 8(d8)

------------
Main Eqn.s
U, V, W = # of 4, 6, 20 siders
(B) U,V,W (integers) >=0

(C): 4U + 6V + 20W = 462; 

soln.(1): (W=22, V=3, U=1)

(D): T(:=U+V+W) = 37

T1 = 26

Using (2) 1(d20) eqv to 5(d4), dT2=4
and (3) 2(d6) eqv to 3(d4), dT3=1

soln.(4) = soln.(1) + 3(2) - 1(3), T4 = T1 + 3(dT2) - 1(dT3) = 37

So soln.(4) (W=19, V=5, U=13), satisfies (B),(C),&(D)

Combining with (A) gives additional soln.:
soln.(4) + (A) = (W=18, V=13, U=6)
All other combination of soln.(4) and (A) do not satisfy (B)

Therefore you have either (13 d4s, 5 d6s, and 19 d20s) or (6 d4s, 13 d6s, and 18 d20s)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hmmn. I have _First Quest_, _Dragon Quest_ and _Dragon Strike_, with the original dice. I noticed that the sets are very similar, but not exactly the same. Do you know why?
> 
> I noticed recently that a 1D10 I had been using from _Dark World_ is a deeper red than the conventional 1D10 of the same proportions. Any ideas why?


I cannot be certain as those modules/boxes/games were released about 16-18 years after I started gaming and as such ... I overlooked them ... so I am not sure which dice accompanied them 

Assuming that they were what were later called Dragon Dice ... I can say they were made by differing manufacturers which could account for the differences  

WHICH REMINDS ME ... that is another thing I am looking for ... the Original Dragon Dice Polyhedrals and  AD&D Adventure Gaming Dice Set in their original blister packs ... released in the early 90's 




> Do you have the 1D8 from _The Key to the Kingdom_?


Based on This Picture it seems to just be a common d8 ... Am I incorrect? 




> 164670 total sides.
> 
> Why is it, on your main page, the letter dice that spell out "Kevin Cook's Dice" link to a zip file?


That is the secure database for Guinness to download for verification purposes ... along with publications about the collection as well as witnesses ... that is what makes a Guinness claim




> Do you have any experience with blank dice?  I'm thinking of getting some blank d20s to mark up on my own; do you know of any good companies for this?


Yes ... Chessex is your best source at this time ... If you provide them with the graphics ... they will even custom laser engrave them for you! ... [email protected] 



I have received a couple of direct emails / PM's from readers of this thread asking either to trade MTG (Magic the Gathering) spindowns or asking what spindowns I am looking for ... 

At present ... this is what I am trading for / in need of 

RED ONSLAUGHT
WHITE ONSLAUGHT

RED JUDGEMENT
BLACK JUDGEMENT

BLACK TORMENT
GREEN/BLUE TORMENT

RED ODYSSEY

RED APOCALYPSE
BLACK APOCALYPSE

Which brings up a question that you may be able to help me with ... 

At Origins ... I was told by a MTG vendor that I am missing 2 entire series of spindowns from my collection of spindowns ... Can anyone confirm this ... I know the series' that they say are missing but wont post them here ... as I would like to see if anyone else can confirm it unprompted

----------


## Matthew

> I cannot be certain as those modules/boxes/games were released about 16-18 years after I started gaming and as such ... I overlooked them ... so I am not sure which dice accompanied them
> 
> Assuming that they were what were later called Dragon Dice ... I can say they were made by differing manufacturers which could account for the differences


Hmmn, I did find some pictures somewhere, but I forget  Have to look into it. What about the 'darker Red D10'?

[Edit]
_Dragon Quest_
_Dragon Strike_
_First Quest_

What threw me was their close similarity.



> Based on This Picture it seems to just be a common d8 ... Am I incorrect?


Actually, that was a question for my own benefit, as I couldn't figure out which die belonged to the game. Thanks for finding that picture, now I know.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hmmn, I did find some pictures somewhere, but I forget  Have to look into it. What about the 'darker Red D10'?


Ok .. those are just common Chessex dice ... as Chessex used at least 4 different manufacturers (England, Germany, Denmark, Taiwan) with 4 different molds  (yes I know it is ANAL for me to record this infor ... but noone else will ... not even Chessex) ... This could explain the differences 

Notice that THIS SET is also Chessex

----------


## Matthew

Right, thanks for answering that. I could never figure out why the Black 1D10 was different, but I think that official Blister Pack answers that, they wer added onto a conventional pack! The Light Blue 1D8 from _First Quest_ must be down to different manufacturers, as you say.

Any ideas about the Darker Red 1D10 from _Dark World_?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Any ideas about the Darker Red 1D10 from _Dark World_?


That is a Koplow D10

----------


## Matthew

Right, but all the Koplow Red Dice I own (and have seen) are a lighter shade than this 1D10; are there different shades of Red usually available or are they restricted to time period?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Right, but all the Koplow Red Dice I own (and have seen) are a lighter shade than this 1D10; are there different shades of Red usually available or are they restricted to time period?


I am sure it is just a manufacturing variance ... not every batch of color will ever be exactly the same ... 

Koplow pretty much has 6 basic colors which may vary slightly from batch to batch

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Sorry I meant a D30, my bad (it's late here in Denmark, and my brain went to sleep hours ago  )


another use for the d30

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Did the source of dice questions dry up? 

I will post to this thread on a monthly basis ... a link to my Highlights for the previous month ... that usually generates some questions ... this month will be a big month as I have added 770 new dice already this month ... and there are more on the way

----------


## LongVin

Kind of a stupid question, but after seeing your huge stacks of dice I just had to ask: 

Is the threat of a being trapped under a landslide of dice your greatest fear in life?

----------


## metawidget

> D1's can also be Klein Bottles, or Mobius Loops.


To move from topology to elementary number theory, just as a d3 is a d6 (mod 3), a d1 is a d_x_ (mod 1), where _x_ can be any number of sides you have available.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is the threat of a being trapped under a landslide of dice your greatest fear in life?


LOL ... I would think that would be a desired way to go (if old age ... or in your sleep ...  are not an option) 




> To move from topology to elementary number theory, just as a d3 is a d6 (mod 3), a d1 is a d_x_ (mod 1), where _x_ can be any number of sides you have available.


True ... I never thought of that ... 

So either of these dice could be considered a d1 ... as they only have 1 degree of freedom?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the 21000th die above for highlights of dice added in July 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... HERE is what I have / need ... just 9 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

----------


## Leper_Kahn

I've always wondered this:

Is there some sort of industry standard for balance in dice.
EDIT: Official "Gaming" (A.K.A. Gambling Industry) standard.  I don't think there is one if I start making my own dice.  <.<   >.>

and

How can you make SURE a die is balanced.

----------


## BardicDuelist

Does anyone other than WoTC make spindown dice?  I am looking for a copper or brass one.

----------


## CockroachTeaParty

Several of the very smallest dice you own were the Crystal Cast wee dice in those plastic tubes, which I recently purchased at Origins this year.  I feel special now.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I've always wondered this:
> 
> Is there some sort of industry standard for balance in dice.
> EDIT: Official "Gaming" (A.K.A. Gambling Industry) standard.  I don't think there is one if I start making my own dice.  <.<   >.>
> 
> and
> 
> How can you make SURE a die is balanced.


OH yes ... both balance and tolerance (1/5000th of an inch) are required by the different casino gambling commissions 

Balance is tested with a Dice Balance Caliper 

Tolerance is tested with a micrometer




> Does anyone other than WoTC make spindown dice?  I am looking for a copper or brass one.


KOPLOW makes iridescent plastic spindowns ... 

Unfortunately I know of noone who makes them in metal ... 

They would be quite useful if they did ... as it is much harder to 'accidently' knock over a large metal icosahedron (d20) :)




> Several of the very smallest dice you own were the Crystal Cast wee dice in those plastic tubes, which I recently purchased at Origins this year.  I feel special now.


Congrats 

Should anyone wish to view the smallest (and largest) dice of each standard type ... I have a THEME for that

----------


## Kevin_Cook

For those attending Gen Con next week and wish to:

* Meet me (Like many have done)
* Have me roll your dice for luck for you (like at least 2 have done)
* Rub my belly for luck (like Buddha has done to him)
* Rub my head for luck (we wont go there)

Keep an eye out for a short round guy with either the large red D20 hat ... or the leather tophat

----------


## ChrisMcDee

I've googled for an answer to this with no success so I'll try here.

A system I play works using opposed rolls. Each side rolls a number of dice (D6s) equal to the ability score in question, each of which varies from 1 to 8.

What I'm trying to get is a grid of results showing the percentage chance of success for each matchup. 

As an extra, if either result doubles the other then it's a critical in their favour. A second chart showing the percentage chance of a critical for each of these matchups would be great.

Of course, if someone has a link to somewhere that would aid me in calculating these for myself that'd be great too!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I've googled for an answer to this with no success so I'll try here.
> 
> A system I play works using opposed rolls. Each side rolls a number of dice (D6s) equal to the ability score in question, each of which varies from 1 to 8.
> 
> What I'm trying to get is a grid of results showing the percentage chance of success for each matchup. 
> 
> As an extra, if either result doubles the other then it's a critical in their favour. A second chart showing the percentage chance of a critical for each of these matchups would be great.
> 
> Of course, if someone has a link to somewhere that would aid me in calculating these for myself that'd be great too!


Not really a dice question per se ... more a math question ... but I can try 

1) What you are proposing would seem to be a series of charts with the varying number of dice for each chart 

EXAMPLE: 

1 DIE VS 1 DIE 
1 DIE VS 2 DICE 
1 DIE VS 3 DICE 
... 
8 DICE VS 8 DICE 

2) You can probably boil down the number of charts by reducing them to their differences ... ie the overall chances are the same with 1 die vs 1 die ... as they are with 8 dice vs 8 dice 

You can also further reduce the number of charts / tables by only doing one side of the combinations ... for example you dont need to do 8 dice vs 1 die if you already have 1 die vs 8 dice as the combinations are the same 

3) Here is a simple example done with 1 d6 each 

Die 
Rolls 1   2   3   4   5   6 <- Player A 
1     T   A   A   A  A   A
2     B   T   A   A  A   A
3     B   B   T   A   A   A
4     B   B   B   T   A   A
5     B   B   B   B   T   A
6     B   B   B   B    B  T
^
|
Player B

In the chart ... 

A indicates a win by A 
B indicates a win by B
T indicates a tie 

So we count up all the combos and come up with 

A wins 15 of 36 times (or 41%) 
B wins 15 of 36 times (or 41%) 
Ties occur 6 of 36 times (or 18%) 

You can take this out and do this for all the combos of each sets of dice ... Note ... you are going to have a LOT of tables / charts

----------


## ChrisMcDee

Yeah, it sounds like a tough bit of work, that's why I was hoping there'd be a nice java applet or something that would do it for me  :Small Wink:  Like you said, for something like 8 Dice vs 7 Dice it's going to be a LOT of charts.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the new Call of Cthulhu dice above for highlights of dice added in August 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... HERE is what I have / need ... just 8 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

----------


## Chronos

I'm glad I saw this thread on its monthly rise from the depths.

You say that old Q-Workshop dice sometimes had problems with their d20s?  How would one know whether one has such a die?  My first d20, bought some time around 1990, almost never comes up 20 (and yes, I have rolled and recorded enough to be statistically confident that it's not just bad luck).  It's a translucent red plastic, and it came in a set with a green d4, a purple d6, a pink d8, a blue d10, and a colorless d12.

While we're at it on that set, the d12 has the 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 all clustered around the 12, which makes it relatively easy to gimmick-throw a high number on it:  Aim for the 12, and even if you're off by one face, you'll still roll high.  Is this a typical arrangement for d12s?

On a more general subject, do you have any opinions on dice with an asymmetrical shape (i.e., where not all faces are interchangeable), such as the pentagonal-prism d7 or the golf-ball d100?  It seems like it would be impossible to guarantee the fairness of such a die, since the probabilities of the various sides might depend (for instance) on the surface upon which it's rolled.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm glad I saw this thread on its monthly rise from the depths.
> 
> You say that old Q-Workshop dice sometimes had problems with their d20s?  How would one know whether one has such a die?  My first d20, bought some time around 1990, almost never comes up 20 (and yes, I have rolled and recorded enough to be statistically confident that it's not just bad luck).  It's a translucent red plastic, and it came in a set with a green d4, a purple d6, a pink d8, a blue d10, and a colorless d12.


The best way to know if a die is unbalanced is to spin it in a dice caliper ... the second best way is to spin it like a top on a hard surface ... if the die wobbles a lot along one or more axis ... then it is unbalanced




> While we're at it on that set, the d12 has the 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11 all clustered around the 12, which makes it relatively easy to gimmick-throw a high number on it:  Aim for the 12, and even if you're off by one face, you'll still roll high.  Is this a typical arrangement for d12s?


I am not sure what die you are looking at ... the CoC die has 3 7 8 9 11




> On a more general subject, do you have any opinions on dice with an asymmetrical shape (i.e., where not all faces are interchangeable), such as the pentagonal-prism d7 or the golf-ball d100?  It seems like it would be impossible to guarantee the fairness of such a die, since the probabilities of the various sides might depend (for instance) on the surface upon which it's rolled.


In general they are not fair ... but if you properly proportion the sides ... you can make rolls close to fair 

BTW .... the d100 has 100 faces / extension member facets ... all with the same shape and area ... ie a circle ... the trick is ... arranging them on the sphere

----------


## Chronos

> The best way to know if a die is unbalanced is to spin it in a dice caliper ... the second best way is to spin it like a top on a hard surface ... if the die wobbles a lot along one or more axis ... then it is unbalanced


Ah, you're using the term "unbalanced" in a different sense than I was interpreting it.  The test you describe would be for determining if the moments of inertia along the principle axes are the same, but I'm just referring to the fact that on my die, not all of the faces have the same probability (which is possible even if the die has a balanced moment of inertia).  As in, over something like 500 test rolls, it's come up 20 only three times.

----------


## Gralamin

I recently acquired a set of blue and black Dragon Dice from Q-workshop, And I've noticed that the d20's number arrangement is a bit odd.
If you turn the die to see the 20 face, and start moving it one side left, you get the numbers 19, 18, 17, and 16. The 15 and following numbers do not follow the spindown pattern up top. Conversely, starting at 1 and turning to the right will yield 2, 3, 4, and 5.
My Question is, Is this unusual, or just a style I've never encountered before?

----------


## Darkforge

Do you know of any dice manufacturers that produce interesting dice which can ship to the UK? I

've been searching long and hard but figured that you or someone else here might know.

----------


## Gralamin

> Do you know of any dice manufacturers that produce interesting dice which can ship to the UK? I
> 
> 've been searching long and hard but figured that you or someone else here might know.


I believe Q-Workshop does.

----------


## Danin

I happen to be in posession of a Black MTG Judgment die which appears to be missing from your collection. Well, to be more specific, my friend is, though I suspect he wouldn't have much of a problem with donating it to your cause. I didn't read through every other post so I applogize if this has been covered already. If you were willing to cover any mailing costs (If its under a dollar or two I don't mind covering it) I'm sure I could convince my friend to give it up and add to the horde.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Sorry for the delay ... In the process of moving a stained glass store ... 




> Ah, you're using the term "unbalanced" in a different sense than I was interpreting it.  The test you describe would be for determining if the moments of inertia along the principle axes are the same, but I'm just referring to the fact that on my die, not all of the faces have the same probability (which is possible even if the die has a balanced moment of inertia).  As in, over something like 500 test rolls, it's come up 20 only three times.


The end result would be the same ... if a die is unbalanced along one or more principal axis' ... then the odds of rolling one extension member facet (side / face) will be skewed 




> I recently acquired a set of blue and black Dragon Dice from Q-workshop, And I've noticed that the d20's number arrangement is a bit odd.
> If you turn the die to see the 20 face, and start moving it one side left, you get the numbers 19, 18, 17, and 16. The 15 and following numbers do not follow the spindown pattern up top. Conversely, starting at 1 and turning to the right will yield 2, 3, 4, and 5.
> My Question is, Is this unusual, or just a style I've never encountered before?


It doenst seem to be unusual ... the Celtic II ... Nuke ... Runic II ... Skully II ... Mystic ... all seem to have this pattern 




> Do you know of any dice manufacturers that produce interesting dice which can ship to the UK? I
> 
> 've been searching long and hard but figured that you or someone else here might know.


As was stated above ... Q-Workshop 




> I happen to be in posession of a Black MTG Judgment die which appears to be missing from your collection. Well, to be more specific, my friend is, though I suspect he wouldn't have much of a problem with donating it to your cause. I didn't read through every other post so I applogize if this has been covered already. If you were willing to cover any mailing costs (If its under a dollar or two I don't mind covering it) I'm sure I could convince my friend to give it up and add to the horde.


Not only will I cover mailing costs ... I am willing to trade for them if he would like to trade for a more desirable spindown :) ... should it exist in my duplicates

----------


## Darkforge

> I believe Q-Workshop does.



[QUOTE=Kevin_Cook;3143459]
As was stated above ... Q-Workshop 
QUOTE]


Thanks for the help guys, I'll have to try them out...

One question for you...

On most die the opposite faces add up to the number of sides on the dice +1 (eg on a d6 you have 6+1, 5+2, 4+3 =7 on opposite sides) but a d10 is different to this (opposite sides add up to 9 as the numbers are 0-9) and the only d10's with the numbers 1-10 on haven't reordered the numbers so all opposites add up to 9 (you normally find the opposites add up to 9 except the 10 on one side and 9 on the other, adding up to 19)

so my question is: have you ever found a true d10 with numbers 1-10 (not 0-9) whose opposite sides each add up to 11? and if so where can i get one cos I am quite overly pedantic and have put way too much though into this

----------


## Kevin_Cook

[QUOTE=Darkforge;3143615]


> As was stated above ... Q-Workshop 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, I'll have to try them out...
> 
> One question for you...
> 
> On most die the opposite faces add up to the number of sides on the dice +1 (eg on a d6 you have 6+1, 5+2, 4+3 =7 on opposite sides) but a d10 is different to this (opposite sides add up to 9 as the numbers are 0-9) and the only d10's with the numbers 1-10 on haven't reordered the numbers so all opposites add up to 9 (you normally find the opposites add up to 9 except the 10 on one side and 9 on the other, adding up to 19)
> ...


I would have to locate them an compare

----------


## Fax Celestis

What do you know about the statistical accuracy of "strange" dice, such as the d3, d5, d7, d14, d16, d24, or other atypically shaped dice?

----------


## Chronos

> What do you know about the statistical accuracy of "strange" dice, such as the d3, d5, d7, d14, d16, d24, or other atypically shaped dice?


I can cover this.  It depends on how the die is constructed.  There's a semi-regular polyhedron for 24 (you stack a shallow pyramid on each side of a cube), which should be completely fair.  For any even number of sides, you can either do two pyramids base-to-base (if it's a multiple of four), sort of like a d8, or two pyramids with a twist (if it's not a multiple of four), like a d10, and those are fair, too.  And for any number of faces at all, you can make a prism shape with pointed or rounded ends so it can only land on a side, and that's fair, too.  In all of these cases, every face is just like every other face, so barring an off-center weight inside or something, they'll be fair.

If you're talking about other shapes, though, then there's no such guarantee.  As *Kevin Cook* already said on the topic, 


> In general they are not fair ... but if you properly proportion the sides ... you can make rolls close to fair


Personally, though, I'm enough of a mathematical purist that I wouldn't trust them.

----------


## Accountant

Do you have any dice that use roman numerals? I'd just like to see one.

----------


## TimeWizard

> All those d4s have to make an awesome security system.


Quoted for pure awesome.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What do you know about the statistical accuracy of "strange" dice, such as the d3, d5, d7, d14, d16, d24, or other atypically shaped dice?


The d3 d14 d16 and d24 should roll pretty fairly ... any die that has extension member facets (faces/sides) that are not the same shape and area ... runs the risk of not being able to produce equally random results 

With that said ... there are many other shapes ... that are used as dice ... that do not roll fairly ... CLICK HERE if you wish to see the list of shapes I have found to date




> If you're talking about other shapes, though, then there's no such guarantee.  As *Kevin Cook* already said on the topic, Personally, though, I'm enough of a mathematical purist that I wouldn't trust them.


I agree .. I dont use them either ... for the same reason that I dont use D10's ... I still use the old method of using d20 numbered 0-9 twice as my d10 d20 and percentile :) 

As a final note on the subject ... I assisted in design of some of those odd dice ... I know that at least 2 were tested in a machine designed by a Dr Dan Murry in Canada ... that rolled ... and recored the outcome of the roll for later analysis ... and it was found that the proportions were close enough for casual game play




> Do you have any dice that use roman numerals? I'd just like to see one.


I have several ... CLICK HERE

----------


## Fax Celestis

I'm talking about this d5, in particular: *Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm talking about this d5, in particular: *Spoiler*
> Show


The D5 was one that was tested using Dr Dan's device and was found to be very close to fair

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the Genuine Opal Dice
dice above for highlights of dice added in September & October

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 
HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left 

As always ... If you have any dice questions ... post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

----------


## Groblutsnak

Upcoming Q-workshop designs:

Tri-color dice



Japanese dice

----------


## Jack Zander

I need to generate a random number between 6 and 14 preferably with a bell curve.  Can you help?

----------


## adanedhel9

3d3+5?  That ought to do it.

Also, the tri-color Q-Workshop dice look very cool.  I've always thought their dice were too busy, too hard to read, but those look very legible.

----------


## Kantur

4d3+2

Should do it...

(^ The only problem with 3d3+5 is the minimum's 8 intead of six)

----------


## KoDT69

> I can say there are couple of companies ... that produced nothing but poor quality dice 
> 
> Diamond Dice had a good mold ... but used low cost materials 
> 
> Jerry Alexander ... just look for yourself [/color]


I can attest to the Diamond Dice thing... they suck bad! They were to light due to the cheap cheap cheap plastic, and the points and edges were sharp. There were 3 bleeding injuries caused by them, 2 from just grabbing quickly, and one I threw at a player!

----------


## adanedhel9

> 4d3+2
> 
> Should do it...
> 
> (^ The only problem with 3d3+5 is the minimum's 8 intead of six)


Yeah, that works.  That's what I get for trying to do math first thing in the morning.  Though the bell on that would be pretty tight.  2d5+4 (where 2d5 is 1d10/2+1d10/2, _not_ 2d10/2) would give a more gentle curve and still fit the range.

----------


## Fhaolan

> Ah, you're using the term "unbalanced" in a different sense than I was interpreting it.  The test you describe would be for determining if the moments of inertia along the principle axes are the same, but I'm just referring to the fact that on my die, not all of the faces have the same probability (which is possible even if the die has a balanced moment of inertia).  As in, over something like 500 test rolls, it's come up 20 only three times.


I have a vague memory... hold on....

Yes. There is it. Chi-square tests for 'fair' die analysis. It was in an old Dragon magazine (#78). As I understand it, it examines the eveness of a distribution of numbers. The math is based on advanced statistics that is beyond me, and the test is tedious to perform. Very likely someone here has a better grasp of the math than I do and can comment.  :Small Smile:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearson...hi-square_test

----------


## WorthingSon

Do defective dice count toward your totals? I have several d6 that have additional 1 sides instead of 3's and/or 5's.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I need to generate a random number between 6 and 14 preferably with a bell curve.  Can you help?


As stated above

4d3+2 & 2d5+4 (using either d10 or d5) can do it ... 

Here are some others 

d9 + d2 + 4  (yes there are fair d9 ... this one   or this one  and this one are all fair)
d8 + d3 + 4
d7 + d4 + 4
d6 + d5 + 4 

d7 + 2d2 + 3
d6 + d3 + d2 + 3
d5 + 2d3 + 3
2d4 + d3 + 3

< See the pattern? > 

Here is another ... but with no curve as it is only 1 die 

d9+5 




> I can attest to the Diamond Dice thing... they suck bad! They were to light due to the cheap cheap cheap plastic, and the points and edges were sharp. There were 3 bleeding injuries caused by them, 2 from just grabbing quickly, and one I threw at a player!


 They also have the annoying feature of not having opposing sides add to n+1 (where n is the number of sides on the die)

----------


## WorthingSon

> It should not take long ... all that has to be done is multiply the # of sides times the number of dice of that number of sides then sum the totals of all the different sided dice
> 
> If anyone cares to use a bit outdated data ... feel free to use THIS page do it


Ok, so here is what I got:
172 265

----------


## Jack Zander

Thanks guys.  I like the 2d5+4 method.  I'm looking for a more gentler curve.

----------


## Chronos

Two dice doesn't give you a curve at all; it gives you a triangle function.  If you want a Gaussian (the classic "bell curve"), use as many dice as possible.

----------


## WorthingSon

So wouldn't 4d3+2 be the best bet? Has the most dice in it of any combination I can think of.

----------


## Yakk

The tightness of a curve is usually measured by the standard deviation.

As you use more dice, ratio between the spread of values and the standard deviation grows.

So "just use more dice" is not the right answer....

3d6 and 5d4-2 have the same min and the same max, but the curve on the 5d4 is *tighter* than the 3d6 case: 5d4 has a lower standard deviation than 3d6.

The 5d4 curve is also "smoother" in a sense, but the effect of the tightness of the curve has a larger impact on probabilities than the smoothness of the curve.

If you plot a cumulative distribution of dice probabilities (the % chance that the die roll is X or lower), and then fix the average and scale horizontally by the standard deviation of each roll, you end up with an interesting result.

First, that rolling 1 die looks way different than rolling 2 dice.

But once you roll 2 dice, the histograms start looking really really similar.  Except that the more dice you have, the "longer the tail" of the distribution -- the curve at each "end" of the distribution changes far more than the curve around the middle.

Now, this isn't to say that adding more dice doesn't matter.  It does: it changes the standard deviation.  You can look at the standard deviation as a measure of "how much does a +1 or -1 modifier to the die roll matter".

If you want a "long tail" of stats, if you want to distinguish between two very unlikely events with lots of precision ("oh, that was a 1 in a million, while that was a 1 in 10,000, and the other was 1 in a billion"), you need more dice.

If you want to change the magnitude of modifiers to your roll, adding more dice makes each modifier have a larger impact on the relative "likelyness" of the result.  Having fewer dice scales it down.

Another way you can do this is by increasing the size of the dice.  The larger the size of the dice involved, the less each +1/-1 matters.

(2d3-4 has an average of 0.  Adding +1 modifier has a huge impact on the result.  2d100-101 has an average of 0.  Adding a +1 modifier is pointless, even though it boosts the average up to 1.)

Hope that helps.  :)

----------


## SoD

Roughly how difficult is it to find d3's? I mean, either a d6 with two 1's, two 2's and two 3's, or a three sided die. I've only seen one d6 with only 1, 2 and 3 on it...damn you Rhys.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Roughly how difficult is it to find d3's? I mean, either a d6 with two 1's, two 2's and two 3's, or a three sided die. I've only seen one d6 with only 1, 2 and 3 on it...damn you Rhys.


Not hard at all ... CLICK HERE

----------


## Wooter

Huh. I was just going to ask if d5s exist, but it looks like I don't have to.

Would braille dice be possible for the blind, or would the bumps make them not work correctly?

----------


## SoD

Also, how much could I expect it to cost to have d3's shipped to Finland? Or Australia?

I'm an Australian in Finland, so they could either get sent here, or to Australia and forwarded on.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Huh. I was just going to ask if d5s exist, but it looks like I don't have to.


Yep ... they do indeed exist 

Any time you are trying to find if a SHAPE/# of sides of die exists ... THIS is your best place to look 




> Would braille dice be possible for the blind, or would the bumps make them not work correctly?


Not if they are done line THIS (leftmost die)  




> Also, how much could I expect it to cost to have d3's shipped to Finland? Or Australia?
> 
> I'm an Australian in Finland, so they could either get sent here, or to Australia and forwarded on.


I know they ship international ... I cant quote you a price though ... best bet is to ask

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the 22000th die in the collection (above)
for highlights of dice added in November 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am now offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 
HERE is what I have / need ... just 8 left 

As always ... 
If you have any dice questions ... 
post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

----------


## [Insert Neat Username Here]

How well balanced are d5s like this?  I've been wondering this for some time, and only just now found this thread.

----------


## Blasterfire

Do you know when the q-workshop tri-color dice are going to be available, or where I could get them now? Also, in your opinion, how cool are their glow in the dark dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How well balanced are d5s like this?  I've been wondering this for some time, and only just now found this thread.


THAT particular die is not accurate at all ... but the Gamescience D5 was tested and properly proportioned to roll each side ... close enough for gaming purposes 




> Do you know when the q-workshop tri-color dice are going to be available, or where I could get them now? Also, in your opinion, how cool are their glow in the dark dice?


It is my understanding that they are available now ... as Q-W has to meet their obligations to Alliance ... so they could be in your FLGS soon 

I do note that they are not available on their website though :(

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... 



Click on Eric Krusenstjerna's (of Krusen CNC TECH Inc) custom die above 
for highlights of dice added in December 2007

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left

As always ... 
If you have any dice questions ... 
post them to this thread and I will try to answer them for you

----------


## Patashu

For dice with a ridiculous number of sides, does it get hard to figure out exactly which side is the one facing up?

How do you make dice accurate when they have differently shaped and differently sized faces (ie d5s and d7s)?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> For dice with a ridiculous number of sides, does it get hard to figure out exactly which side is the one facing up?


Define ridiculous ... I dont find D100's hard to read ... but others do ... the D120 I made is hard though




> How do you make dice accurate when they have differently shaped and differently sized faces (ie d5s and d7s)?


Shape has a lot to do with it ... but bottom line ... as long as the rolling statistics are pretty even ... that is all that counts ... for the TYPICAL D5 and D7 ... the shape had to be manipulated in order to force the rolls to come out even

----------


## Nocturnum

Alright, So I actually joined the forums just to ask this question...

I have always found the D100 to be difficult to tell which number is up, or at least the few i have personally rolled. My question is this; Would a transparent D100 filled 'nearly' with water, allowing for a bubble to form at the top-most number, still be a relatively fair-rolling die? I wasn't sure if the shifting weight of the water would dramatically impact the fairness or not. Probably a bit of a noob question, i realize, but i really know very little about this kind of stuff.

PS: Yeah, your D120 looked even harder to read than the D100's usually are for me. It's a beautiful model though.

PSS: I noticed awhile ago, while I was reading the whole thread, but I forgot that I wanted to say something. Your avatar is pretty awesome, I had to give it a second look.

----------


## Gorbash

I have only one question - Why...?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Alright, So I actually joined the forums just to ask this question...


Cool ... welcome




> I have always found the D100 to be difficult to tell which number is up, or at least the few i have personally rolled. My question is this; Would a transparent D100 filled 'nearly' with water, allowing for a bubble to form at the top-most number, still be a relatively fair-rolling die? I wasn't sure if the shifting weight of the water would dramatically impact the fairness or not. Probably a bit of a noob question, i realize, but i really know very little about this kind of stuff.


LOL ... I actually discussed this with Louis Zocchi ... the owner of Gamescience and inventor of the D100 ... I think we concluded that the idea is feasable .. and should not effect the roll ... the problem is ... manufacturing ... 1) the inner and outer shells of the D100 are not watertight ... and current manufacturing processes wont allow there to be water inside (the die is sonically fused) 2) the process that would be invoved in getting the exact amount into the die would cause the die to greatly increase in price 

It is a good idea though ... I thought of it when I first found out that Magic 8 Balls had dice inside




> PS: Yeah, your D120 looked even harder to read than the D100's usually are for me. It's a beautiful model though.


Thanks!




> PSS: I noticed awhile ago, while I was reading the whole thread, but I forgot that I wanted to say something. Your avatar is pretty awesome, I had to give it a second look.


Thanks ... it has evolved over the years ... into its final config you now see 




> I have only one question - Why...?


Why what?

----------


## Nocturnum

"LOL ... I actually discussed this with Louis Zocchi ... the owner of Gamescience and inventor of the D100 ... I think we concluded that the idea is feasable .. and should not effect the roll ... the problem is ... manufacturing ... 1) the inner and outer shells of the D100 are not watertight ... and current manufacturing processes wont allow there to be water inside (the die is sonically fused) 2) the process that would be invoved in getting the exact amount into the die would cause the die to greatly increase in price 

It is a good idea though ... I thought of it when I first found out that Magic 8 Balls had dice inside" 

Well, to be honest, I don't quite understand the reason behind the two-shells. And yeah, I figured that the manufacturing methods would negate the ability to do that, but I thought I would ask anyway. That's funny though, that's what I was thinking about when I thought of it as well. 

I have some more questions though.

I have been looking at doubled dice (dice with smaller dice inside) and I was wondering if you have ever seen any with, for example, a D4 inside a D6? The only ones I have seen are just a D6 inside a D6...I could see these being fun to use, but I don't always have a need to roll two dice of the same number of sides.

My last question, for now, is simply a matter of preference. Since you are so familiar with dice, I was wondering if you prefer a particular resolution system. I know you said you don't game much anymore, but when you did...did you just use the D20 linear system? or did you play around with other, less-known resolution systems? As a gamer, I'm open to play nearly anything, but as a GM...I like to do everything entirely from scratch. I've spent a bit more time on the logistics of my newest game, and I've decided that the old system I was using wasn't realistic enough for my tastes. Hence, my question; What is your favorite resolution system, and why?

PS: I think it's cool that you don't mind just hanging out with us 'non-record holders' and you don't mind answering dumb questions from us :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Well, to be honest, I don't quite understand the reason behind the two-shells.


I need to take pictures of one disassembled ... so it will be clear 


The outer shell is clear ... and has the extension member facets (faces)  ... the inner shell is opaque (usually ) and has the indicia ( numbers) printed on it ... it is held in place by 2 pins that prevent the inner shell from rotating and thus misaligning the numbers 




> I have been looking at doubled dice (dice with smaller dice inside) and I was wondering if you have ever seen any with, for example, a D4 inside a D6? The only ones I have seen are just a D6 inside a D6...I could see these being fun to use, but I don't always have a need to roll two dice of the same number of sides.


No ... I have not seen such a thing ... perhaps you should suggest it to Koplow ( the maker of the majority of double dice) 

I just thought of another idea ... a D20 ... with damage dice inside ... so it becomes both hit and damage in one roll 





> My last question, for now, is simply a matter of preference. Since you are so familiar with dice, I was wondering if you prefer a particular resolution system. I know you said you don't game much anymore, but when you did...did you just use the D20 linear system? or did you play around with other, less-known resolution systems? As a gamer, I'm open to play nearly anything, but as a GM...I like to do everything entirely from scratch. I've spent a bit more time on the logistics of my newest game, and I've decided that the old system I was using wasn't realistic enough for my tastes. Hence, my question; What is your favorite resolution system, and why?


GREAT QUESTION ... I prefer percentage based systems as they are more readily understood ... and have finer granualrity ... 

D20 is 5% granularity (100/20) ... whereas % based is 1% 





> PS: I think it's cool that you don't mind just hanging out with us 'non-record holders' and you don't mind answering dumb questions from us :)


LOL ... the only difference between a record holder and a non record holder is ... the non record holder knows when to quit ... where as the record holder is too dumb / stubborn ... to do so :)

----------


## Gorbash

> Why what?


Why did you bother collecting 20 000+ dices?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Why did you bother collecting 20 000+ dices?


LOL ... see my last answer above :)

----------


## Nocturnum

> I need to take pictures of one disassembled ... so it will be clear 
> 
> 
> The outer shell is clear ... and has the extension member facets (faces)  ... the inner shell is opaque (usually ) and has the indicia ( numbers) printed on it ... it is held in place by 2 pins that prevent the inner shell from rotating and thus misaligning the numbers


A picture, I think, would help alot.




> No ... I have not seen such a thing ... perhaps you should suggest it to Koplow ( the maker of the majority of double dice) 
> 
> I just thought of another idea ... a D20 ... with damage dice inside ... so it becomes both hit and damage in one roll


Yeah, that is actually a pretty good idea. Perhaps with outer dice that are openable so you could put whatever needed die inside? I don't know how that would work while maintaining a proper inner surface for the dmg dice to roll on. Still a good idea though.




> LOL ... the only difference between a record holder and a non record holder is ... the non record holder knows when to quit ... where as the record holder is too dumb / stubborn ... to do so :)


Fair enough, I suppose. :P

----------


## KIDS

I only just stumbled upon this thread but your collection efforts are really awesome. Keep up the good work and thanks for maintaining your collection and this!  :Small Smile:

----------


## Kantur

Do you think you have enough dice, or are you like the rest of us who still 'Never have enough dice'?

And when you're gaming, do you have a few sets of duplicate dice to game with, or do you spend hours looking through the collection to find the dice you want to use?

----------


## Gorbash

> LOL ... see my last answer above :)


Lol, good enough answer I suppose. But how did you come by that idea to collect dices? I've got 30 D6s for my warhammer purposes, 2 sets of D&D dice, and so far I didn't have any sudden urges to start making a hoard out of them, so I'm just trying to understand your reason(s)...

Second of all, do you get paid for being the record holder? I mean, I guess some of those rare dices you posses are expensive, and having 20 000+ of them can amount to serious amount of money, so what makes you keep collecting them?

----------


## NaYoN

> the MTG Spindowns missing from THIS page are my current quest



I have the green beatdown d20, PM me if interested

----------


## Brauron

I just want to say, Kevin, thanks for posting this and for the inspiration! I'm relatively new at dice collection, having a "mere" 196 dice to my name (It'll hit 200 in a couple weeks when my gaming club holds it's annual convention, we're having custom dice made this year with the club's logo).

I'll have to show my housemates your site the next time they tell me I have too many dice!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I only just stumbled upon this thread but your collection efforts are really awesome. Keep up the good work and thanks for maintaining your collection and this!


Thanks for the recognition ... I really like this forum as it is so active ... and somehow manages to come up with new dice questions for me ... even after 30+ years of collecting




> Do you think you have enough dice, or are you like the rest of us who still 'Never have enough dice'?


I think enough is relative ... I have enough ... I WANT more :) 




> And when you're gaming, do you have a few sets of duplicate dice to game with, or do you spend hours looking through the collection to find the dice you want to use?


When I game ... I use a majority of my original set of dice ... mix of clear Armory 1st ed and Gamescience (no G) dice ... these are not part of the collection 




> Lol, good enough answer I suppose. But how did you come by that idea to collect dices? I've got 30 D6s for my warhammer purposes, 2 sets of D&D dice, and so far I didn't have any sudden urges to start making a hoard out of them, so I'm just trying to understand your reason(s)...


A fair question ... HERE is the answer




> Second of all, do you get paid for being the record holder? I mean, I guess some of those rare dices you posses are expensive, and having 20 000+ of them can amount to serious amount of money, so what makes you keep collecting them?


No ... I dont get paid ... except in satisfaction 

As to why I keep collecting ... I suppose it is the desire to be the best at something ... or it could be OCD :) 




> I just want to say, Kevin, thanks for posting this and for the inspiration!


Thanks ... is is nice to know that someone looks up to me (for those of you who havent met me at GenCon ... I am only 5 feet 2 inches (157cm for you metric types) tall :) 




> I'm relatively new at dice collection, having a "mere" 196 dice to my name (It'll hit 200 in a couple weeks when my gaming club holds it's annual convention, we're having custom dice made this year with the club's logo).


Cool ... any chance of sending a pair my way? 




> I'll have to show my housemates your site the next time they tell me I have too many dice!


LOL ... I have heard THAT ONE before ... mostly for showing wives :)

----------


## Nocturnum

Another question. I just went and replaced my poly's cuz i seem to have misplaced my old ones. I also picked up a D24 and D30, but i was sad to find that Gamescience doesn't produce any D30's...why not? I don't suppose you know?

----------


## Icewalker

I don't know whether this has been asked (only read 2 pages of thread, it's late...)

There are companies that make unique dice, I believe.  You send in what you want and they make it (it may only be for differently marked sides on common shapes, but nonetheless) how would this count towards the Guinness records?  Only one of each shape?  Not at all?

If a die from something like this became part of a widely packaged and sold game, would it count?  ((Specifically, an eight-sided die with a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h on it.))

----------


## Glyphic

I suppose this is a good place as any.. 

I would like a little math craft. A fellow player was trying to discover a method of using a d6 and a d10 to replicate a d30 roll.. as I don't have my d30+- just yet.

----------


## MammonAzrael

Plastic is obviously the most common material to make dice from, but what, have you found, is the best?  Which is the most balanced?  The most durable?  The most likely to retain it's balance after years of service?  Is there any material you prefer personally?  What is the most unusual material you've seen/own/heard about?

What is the most unusual geometric design for a die you've seen?

Is there any sided die that doesn't exist that you think would see use if it did?

Do you have a single, favorite die?  Is there a die that is the bane of your existence?

----------


## raygungothic

Glyphic - sorry, know I'm not the guy you asked, but 'tis not difficult.

0 on the d10 is considered to be 10 throughout.

Roll d6: 
On 1-2: result is straight d10 (=1-10)
On 3-4: result is d10 + 10 (=11-20)
On 5-6: result is d10 + 20 (=21-30).

This gives an even distribution of any number from 1 to 30, just as a d30 does.

----------


## Patashu

> I've googled for an answer to this with no success so I'll try here.
> 
> A system I play works using opposed rolls. Each side rolls a number of dice (D6s) equal to the ability score in question, each of which varies from 1 to 8.
> 
> What I'm trying to get is a grid of results showing the percentage chance of success for each matchup. 
> 
> As an extra, if either result doubles the other then it's a critical in their favour. A second chart showing the percentage chance of a critical for each of these matchups would be great.
> 
> Of course, if someone has a link to somewhere that would aid me in calculating these for myself that'd be great too!


I have a program, made by a friend, which calculates all the possible values rolling a bunch of dice can give you and the probability with which they'll come up.

I'll upload it in case that helps.

EDIT: http://download.yousendit.com/9C55943A666E7E4B

Make sure to go to the command prompt first before running it, otherwise XP will close it the instant it finishes, preventing you from looking at the results

----------


## SoD

What has a better average, 1d3, or 1d4-1?

----------


## raygungothic

SoD:

d3: mean (colloquial "average") 2.

d4: mean 2.5.

d4-1: mean 1.5

So one would expect the long-term result of a large number of d3 rolls to exceed the long-term result of a large number of (d4-1) rolls. This is not terribly surprising, as d4-1 can roll 0,1,2,3 with equal probabilities and d3 can roll 1,2,3 with equal probabilities.

(d5-1 would have the same mean as d3, but more variance.)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I just went and replaced my poly's cuz i seem to have misplaced my old ones. I also picked up a D24 and D30, but i was sad to find that Gamescience doesn't produce any D30's...why not? I don't suppose you know?


That is a very good question ... I can only speculate as to the answer ... My guess is that back when d30's were first made ... only The Armory made them ... and based on Lou Zocchi's (owner of Gamescience) experiences ... he didnt want to infringe on Armorys area ... I am not sure why he didnt start making them after they went out of business ... other than he had a large backstock of them




> There are companies that make unique dice, I believe.


There are MANY companies that make unique dice ... depending on your definition of unique :) 




> You send in what you want and they make it (it may only be for differently marked sides on common shapes, but nonetheless) how would this count towards the Guinness records?  Only one of each shape?  Not at all?


I count each die ... as a die with an eagle instead the 1 side ... is different from a die with a Megatron for the 6 pip 

There are now several companies that now custom engrave dice 

CLICK HERE and see Custom Dice Manufacturers for a full list 




> If a die from something like this became part of a widely packaged and sold game, would it count?  ((Specifically, an eight-sided die with a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h on it.))


Yes ... but would only count as one die .. unless there are other configurations ... ie pip orientation ... or base color etc 




> I suppose this is a good place as any.. 
> 
> I would like a little math craft. A fellow player was trying to discover a method of using a d6 and a d10 to replicate a d30 roll.. as I don't have my d30+- just yet.


Easy 

D6 1-2 = +0 ... 3-4 = +10 ... 5-6 = +20
combined with 
d10 ... is 1-30

Sorry if this is already answered ... am answering these in the order in which they were submitted 





> Plastic is obviously the most common material to make dice from, but what, have you found, is the best?


Plastic




> Which is the most balanced?


Plastic ... this is why the Casino Gambling industry uses Celluloid Acetate




> The most durable?


That is debatable ... I would have to say Metal or Stone as we know that plastic degrades over time




> The most likely to retain it's balance after years of service?


Probably metal




> Is there any material you prefer personally?


Not really




> What is the most unusual material you've seen/own/heard about?


Uranium




> What is the most unusual geometric design for a die you've seen?


I dont consider any to be unusual really ... as I have [url=http://www.dicecollector.com/diceinfo_how_many_shapes.html]seen and designed so many[url] (106 shapes to date) 




> Is there any sided die that doesn't exist that you think would see use if it did?


It all depends on how you define USE

For example ... I could design a 28 ... 29 and 31 sided dice for those wanting to roll the day of the month ... I just could not say how much use it would see 




> Do you have a single, favorite die?


No ... I have too many favorites 

HERE are some examples




> Is there a die that is the bane of your existence?


Not really ... 30+ years have taught me to be patient




> ...EDIT: http://download.yousendit.com/9C55943A666E7E4B


Thanks for the link

----------


## Chronos

> SoD:
> 
> d3: mean (colloquial "average") 2.
> 
> d4: mean 2.5.
> 
> d4-1: mean 1.5


That depends.  In many contexts where one might encounter 1d4-1, the minimum is assumed to be 1 (that is, if you roll a 1, the result is still 1).  In that case, you can get a 1, 1, 2, or 3, for an average of 1.75.  Since the worst result is overrepresented, it's still worse, in general, than the d3.

----------


## Icewalker

But if there are companies that will produce personalized dice by request, and different ones count, can't you just get huge numbers of different dice from them?

----------


## raygungothic

Kevin_Cook - Depleted uranium dice - words fail me. Wow.

Chronos - good point, mean 1.75 if d4-1 is a damage roll or something that is minimum 1. That explains why he asked the question, too. I'd been wondering that. Still worse than d3 though.

----------


## SoD

> That depends.  In many contexts where one might encounter 1d4-1, the minimum is assumed to be 1 (that is, if you roll a 1, the result is still 1).  In that case, you can get a 1, 1, 2, or 3, for an average of 1.75.  Since the worst result is overrepresented, it's still worse, in general, than the d3.


Because I'm thinking of the Apelord, who can summon once per day, either 1d3 dire apes, or 1d4-1 normal apes. My first thought was that the 1d3 dire apes sounds much, much, much better.

----------


## Chronos

That looks to me like a typo for 1d4+1, then.  For comparison, the Summon Monster spells all let you get 1 monster off of the same-level list, 1d3 from the next-lower list, or 1d4+1 from the list two levels lower.  1d4+1 is obviously better than 1d3, so in that case it becomes a question of whether you want more small things or fewer big things.  Reading it exactly as written, it would make no sense at all to summon regular apes.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Not sure what happened to the first post I made on these ... something seems to have deleted them




> But if there are companies that will produce personalized dice by request, and different ones count, can't you just get huge numbers of different dice from them?


Correct ... but given that the minimum number of dice with one graphic ... is 10 ... I doubt any of the dice companies would be willing to engrave 1000's of images ... on just 10 dice each 




> Kevin_Cook - Depleted uranium dice - words fail me. Wow.


Yea ... that one blew me away as well ... I would love ot have a set of those ... even found a lead box to put them in 

They are as elusive as the Former worlds smallest dice I have sent them several emails trying to purchase one ... but have had no luck 

The current smallest  are just nuts ... I would have to purchase an electron microscope to show them off ... 200 microns

----------


## raygungothic

Kevin_Cook - Good luck with the uranium dice, make sure you keep the lead box in a well-sealed airtight tub in your cellar. Dust and contact are more dangerous than the emitted radiation; distance is a good protection from both. 

Looking at 1mm on my ruler, a 1/3mm dice like you linked to should be readable through a big magnifying glass. Bit pricey though.

Do you have any nontransitive dice sets? Any non-d6 nontransitives?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any nontransitive dice sets?


Yes




> Any non-d6 nontransitives?


Not that I know of

----------


## raygungothic

Ah, those weren't what I was thinking of when I said nontransitives (I was thinking of the set of 4 seen here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice
) ...but they are very cool and I want some!

----------


## WorthingSon

Back when I was younger my father used to play D&D with my brother and I. He had a set of critical hit and critical fumble d6. Do youhave a set of these? If not, I would be willing to send them your way (as long as you don't mind paying shipping).

P.S. Assuming I can find them.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Back when I was younger my father used to play D&D with my brother and I. He had a set of critical hit and critical fumble d6. Do youhave a set of these? If not, I would be willing to send them your way (as long as you don't mind paying shipping).
> 
> P.S. Assuming I can find them.


Sorry for the delay ... I have been trying to reply for 2 days ... but the server keeps timing out 

Flying Buffalo makes Fumble / Critical Hit dice ... when you find yours ... send me a pic and I can tell you if they match my set

----------


## mroozee

Any asymmetric dice with (theoretically) uniform distributions?

note: the link to Sicherman Dice is incorrect when it says,

"_Any game that you can play with a normal set of two dice can also be played with a set of Sicherman Dice, with no difference in the outcome._"

A counter-example would be Monopoly (a game played with a normal set of two dice).  The odds of rolling doubles is normally 1 in 6... with Sicherman Dice it is 1 in 9.  Rolling doubles has numerous effects in the game.  Another counter-example would be Backgammon and a third would be craps (which gives different odds depending upon how you make your point).

----------


## Talic

Got any edible dice?  If not, have you seen or heard of any?

----------


## WorthingSon

> Sorry for the delay ... I have been trying to reply for 2 days ... but the server keeps timing out 
> 
> Flying Buffalo makes Fumble / Critical Hit dice ... when you find yours ... send me a pic and I can tell you if they match my set


Cool, I'll send you a pic when I fnd them (that might take a while, as I realize that my old AD&D stuff I got from my father is in North Carolina and I'm in Nebraska).

Also, I asked before, but I think it got lost in the waves of questions; do defective dice count? I have a friend that has several d6's with extra or missing pips on some sides.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Any asymmetric dice with (theoretically) uniform distributions?


Yes ... the Gamescience D5 and D7 




> Got any edible dice?  If not, have you seen or heard of any?


Yes ... Candy Dice




> Cool, I'll send you a pic when I fnd them (that might take a while, as I realize that my old AD&D stuff I got from my father is in North Carolina and I'm in Nebraska).


Thanks ... NE and NC ... 2 places near where I have lived/live ... I moved to CO from NC :) 




> Also, I asked before, but I think it got lost in the waves of questions; do defective dice count? I have a friend that has several d6's with extra or missing pips on some sides.


I count them ... but as you can see I dont take advantage of it

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the D1 / D<INFINITY> above 
for highlights of dice added in January 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 7 left

----------


## Fax Celestis

I have a pair of sterling silver d6s now.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Gralamin

> <Math Dice>


You used Bleen, a completely fake number, but not Graham's Number?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have a pair of sterling silver d6s now.


Congrats ... got a pic? ... what size is it? 




> You used Bleen, a completely fake number, but not Graham's Number?


Krikies ... I didnt even know of Grahams number ... 

Problem is ... had I used a _G_ ... it would be confused with the "Big G" Universal Gravitational Constant

----------


## Gralamin

Graham's number is noted improbably on wikipedia, its usually a small _g_. I notice they use a small _g_ in The final section.

----------


## Fax Celestis

> Congrats ... got a pic? ... what size is it?


Not yet. I'll post one when I do.

Both dice are about a centimeter on a side. I don't know about their accuracy (weight is certainly a factor) because I don't know about internal consistency or the accuracy of the milling for the corners and sides.

----------


## Harr

Hey Kevin, have you got a die like this one? The pic reminded me of this thread, lol.

If not, it seems to be available for sale. Pretty original idea, I think.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey Kevin, have you got a die like this one? The pic reminded me of this thread, lol.
> 
> If not, it seems to be available for sale. Pretty original idea, I think.


WOW ... no ... I dont have one of these ... thanks for the link ... $45 for a d20 ... thats steep :)

----------


## Lycar

> I recently acquired a set of blue and black Dragon Dice from Q-workshop, And I've noticed that the d20's number arrangement is a bit odd.
> If you turn the die to see the 20 face, and start moving it one side left, you get the numbers 19, 18, 17, and 16. The 15 and following numbers do not follow the spindown pattern up top. Conversely, starting at 1 and turning to the right will yield 2, 3, 4, and 5.
> My Question is, Is this unusual, or just a style I've never encountered before?


Sorry if this has been answered before but i believe, these aren't intended as D20 but rather as Life-Point-Counters for Magic (the trading card game).

Since the numbers are next to one another you supposedly can easily count them up or down and it's easier to find each number.

   Lycar

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Sorry if this has been answered before but i believe, these aren't intended as D20 but rather as Life-Point-Counters for Magic (the trading card game).
> 
> Since the numbers are next to one another you supposedly can easily count them up or down and it's easier to find each number.


They are intended as a D20 ... as well as a spindown

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Sorry for the double post ... browser hickup

----------


## RTGoodman

I recently played a board game called "Betrayal at the House on the Hill," and it had some rather interesting dice I didn't see on your site (though there are so many, I might have missed them).

They're basically pipped d6s, but they only go up to 2. There are two blank faces for 0, two faces for 1, and two for 2, if I remember correctly. You can kind of see them in this picture.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I recently played a board game called "Betrayal at the House on the Hill," and it had some rather interesting dice I didn't see on your site (though there are so many, I might have missed them).
> 
> They're basically pipped d6s, but they only go up to 2. There are two blank faces for 0, two faces for 1, and two for 2, if I remember correctly. You can kind of see them in this picture.


That one is a new one on me ... kind of a d3-1

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Click on the Unknown Origin D20 above  
for highlights of dice added in February 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the Ace Precision R&D Brass Floating Face dice above 
for highlights of dice added in March 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Sofaking

I have a die, it is red with white spots. Is about 6"x6"x6" and the #1 side opens up like a large empty box. I use it to hold my other dice and stuff for DnD. Do you have anything like it and is it worth any money?

----------


## Darrin

Kevin, when does the patent run out on the D4 Wedge die? Any hope we'll see these again?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have a die, it is red with white spots. Is about 6"x6"x6" and the #1 side opens up like a large empty box. I use it to hold my other dice and stuff for DnD. Do you have anything like it and is it worth any money?


I think I have something similar

THIS is a music box 

I think I paid about $10 for it 




> Kevin, when does the patent run out on the D4 Wedge die? Any hope we'll see these again?


As I am not a patent attorney I cant say for certain ... but the patent was issued on 25 November 1997 << interesting ... 20 days after I started with Oracle >> ... I think patents last 15 years ... so there may be a little over 4 years left

----------


## Darrin

> I think patents last 15 years ... so there may be a little over 4 years left


I thought it was 10 (hence why I was asking about it now), but according to Wikipedia it's 20 years from the filing date, or 17 years from the issuing date, whichever is longer (assuming the patent holder doesn't file for an extension).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I thought it was 10 (hence why I was asking about it now), but according to Wikipedia it's 20 years from the filing date, or 17 years from the issuing date, whichever is longer (assuming the patent holder doesn't file for an extension).


That is good to know 

Did you notice that the patent is owned by TSR ... 

I wonder if it is still under contention now

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Ignore this post



Click on the Chainmail dice above 
for highlights of dice added in April 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Kevin_Cook

sorry .. hickup ... double posted for some reason

----------


## Chronos

I don't see any pips on those chain dice...  How do you read them?

----------


## Inyssius Tor

Wow. Where did you get those?

*@Chronos*: Note the brass rings that are facing up. There's one on the right die, and six on the left, so I presume that they're the "pips".

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I don't see any pips on those chain dice...  How do you read them?


Inyssius is correct (see below) ... except they are copper rings 




> Wow. Where did you get those?
> 
> *@Chronos*: Note the brass rings that are facing up. There's one on the right die, and six on the left, so I presume that they're the "pips".


I got them on Ebay from the seller Lyncher2003 

There is a set for auction now CLICK HERE

----------


## vegetalss4

you have mentioned a few times that one dice or another whas presice enough to use for gaming. How presise is that?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> you have mentioned a few times that one dice or another whas presice enough to use for gaming. How presise is that?


First ... we have to define gaming 

Gamers define gaming as RPG's ... Wargames etc ... usually played with polyhdral dice (the gaming term not the math term) and there are only a few sets of poly that are <NOT> precise enough for this type of gaming 

The casino gambling industry also has there definition of precise enough for table dice games ... In most places it is 1/5000th of an inch tolerance ... this is why the casino dice companies try hold their tolerances to 1/10000th of an inch

----------


## Meynolds

Out of curiosity, how often do you clean your dice, if at all?

----------


## ahammer

got this die for my dog did not see it on your site 
so im not sure if you have it 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753808

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Out of curiosity, how often do you clean your dice, if at all?


Not often ... if ever ... as cleaning some would damage them 




> got this die for my dog did not see it on your site 
> so im not sure if you have it 
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/inde...ductId=2753808


No ... I actually don't have these ... although I have seen them several times

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Jason Lynch Chainmail D8 above 
for highlights of dice added in April 2008

I have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Daracaex

If you're still around to answer questions, I have one about the physics involved with dice.  When you roll a die, I'm sure the surface area of each side has to be equal in order to not make the die have an increased probability of landing on a certain number, but does the shape of the sides have an influence?  For example, way back on page one you mentioned pentagonal d7s, where two sides were pentagons and the rest were rectangles.  Even if the surface area of all sides were the same, would the shape of those two sides make it more likely to fall on them?  Less likely?

And here's a less serious question that may or may not have been asked (I couldn't read all seven pages...):  Does it annoy you at all when a die doesn't follow the rule of each side and its opposite adding up to the highest number on the die+1?

----------


## Chronos

I can field this one.  Total symmetry between the faces is the only way to guarantee fairness.  If there's any difference in the shape, size, relative orientation, or anything else, then the sides will in general have different probabilities.  Nor will it necessarily be possible to adjust them so that they are fair, since the probabilities might depend on uncontrolled factors like the surface it's rolled on, or how hard one throws the die.

----------


## Ionizer

I have a set of Crystal Caste "Crystal Dice" like these (except mine are blue): 

I have a few questions regarding them.

First, are they fair?  Do they generate random numbers comparable to normal polyhedral dice?  Or should I avoid using them during my DnD games in the interest of fairness?

Second, is the Crystal d20 suppose to take forever to stop?  Even on a flat surface, it still takes a long time for it to stop (usually falling off the table before coming to a complete stop).  Also, any small shake of the table (i.e. reaching over to retrieve the die after it stops and bumping the table leg by accident) causes it roll again.  In fact, a player I was playing with intentionally did this to try to negate a critical threat on his character once by kicking the table leg.  Is my d20 lighter than normal? Or is it an inherent design flaw/characteristic of these dice?

Finally, my Crystal d6 tends to land on a single number (even after tumbling through the air) and slide across the table on that number instead of rolling along the table.  Is this supposed to happen?  My d4 and d8 are also susceptible to this, albeit much, much less frequently.

I've never had any problems with my Crystal d10 or d12, but those the two dice I always seem to need least in a game of DnD.  Any insight to these problems would be greatly appreciated.

Also, just as side note, I tip my hat to you, Mr. Cook.  That is, if I ever wore a hat, I'd tip it, but I guess you'll have to settle for slack-jawed stare while I repeatedly say, "Humina-humina-humina-humina..."  Dude!  All those dice!  At least you picked something innocuous (unlike some of the other people in the Guinness Book.  "Most Festering Rat Carcasses Stuffed Down His Pants."  What kind idiotic record is that?).  "Biggest Dice Collection" is a great record to hold and I sincerely hope you keep your title for a long, long time.

----------


## Ned the undead

Do you have heroscape dice?
If not I have spares.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> If you're still around to answer questions,


Aren't I always? :P




> When you roll a die, I'm sure the surface area of each side has to be equal in order to not make the die have an increased probability of landing on a certain number, but does the shape of the sides have an influence?  For example, way back on page one you mentioned pentagonal d7s, where two sides were pentagons and the rest were rectangles.  Even if the surface area of all sides were the same, would the shape of those two sides make it more likely to fall on them?  Less likely?


I believe shape has a LOT to do with it ... if you look at the D7 and the D5 you will see that they have compensated for the shape by adding surface area until each side rolls aproximately the same number of times over a given number of rolls 




> And here's a less serious question that may or may not have been asked (I couldn't read all seven pages...):  Does it annoy you at all when a die doesn't follow the rule of each side and its opposite adding up to the highest number on the die+1?


Not really ... that is just one more for the collection (to me:)




> I can field this one.  Total symmetry between the faces is the only way to guarantee fairness.  If there's any difference in the shape, size, relative orientation, or anything else, then the sides will in general have different probabilities.  Nor will it necessarily be possible to adjust them so that they are fair, since the probabilities might depend on uncontrolled factors like the surface it's rolled on, or how hard one throws the die.


I agree with Chronos ... but would like to add a bit ... 

Each extension member facet (face/side) needs to have equivalent shape and equal planar surface area ... to provide the most equal rolling of each and every side 

There is no such thing as a Guarantee :) 




> <snip>
> 
> First, are they fair?  Do they generate random numbers comparable to normal polyhedral dice?  Or should I avoid using them during my DnD games in the interest of fairness?


I always thought so ... but given your experience ... it may not always be so ... but could be due to manufacturing anomalies 





> Second, is the Crystal d20 suppose to take forever to stop?


Probably ... that is one of the 'design features' when using round edged (versus precision edged) dice




> Is my d20 lighter than normal? Or is it an inherent design flaw/characteristic of these dice?


I never measured the density of the CC crystal versus any other ... so I really can't help you here




> Finally, my Crystal d6 tends to land on a single number (even after tumbling through the air) and slide across the table on that number instead of rolling along the table.  Is this supposed to happen?  My d4 and d8 are also susceptible to this, albeit much, much less frequently.


I would attribute this to a manufacturing variance / defect / anomaly 




> Also, just as side note, I tip my hat to you, Mr. Cook.  That is, if I ever wore a hat, I'd tip it, but I guess you'll have to settle for slack-jawed stare while I repeatedly say, "Humina-humina-humina-humina..."  Dude!  All those dice!  At least you picked something innocuous (unlike some of the other people in the Guinness Book.  "Most Festering Rat Carcasses Stuffed Down His Pants."  What kind idiotic record is that?).  "Biggest Dice Collection" is a great record to hold and I sincerely hope you keep your title for a long, long time.


<Aww Shucks>

I agree .. some records are way out there ... largest Air Sick Bag Collection ... 




> Do you have heroscape dice?
> If not I have spares.


Thanks ... I beleive I have at least one of each? CLICK HERE

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Hand Painted ... Q-Workshop ... Munchkin (Steve Jackson Games) die above 
for highlights of dice added in June 2008

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Charity

Hey have you got any of those cheezy electronic dice?









or do these not count?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey have you got any of those cheezy electronic dice? or do these not count?


I have a few ... if they are actually roll activated ... I count them

The first set .. with the wires and button? ... I have not seen this set before ... what are they?

----------


## Charity

I only ask as I have a couple at home, they are slow, noisy and annoying...
Which me gets me on to the subject, I'm sure you've been asked about your fav dice 1000's of times, and no doubt I'm not the first to ask this but what is your least favourite die?
Do you have one of those dice spinners they use in casinos?
I'd love to see a d20 spun on one of those.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I only ask as I have a couple at home, they are slow, noisy and annoying...


LOL ... same here .. the beep tones on most hurt my head 




> I'm sure you've been asked about your fav dice 1000's of times


Not 1000's ... but many times :) 




> no doubt I'm not the first to ask this but what is your least favourite die?


Actually you are the first ... even interviewers never have asked this 

There is no one die that is a least favorite ... but I can say I least like 'boring dice' ... plain pipped d'6s ... simple 'color dice' (white dice with colored spots on them) 

I find the multitude of 'decision dice' ... ie drinking ... guys or girls what to do today dice ... etc ... boring as well ... as they seldom have any than the standard responses 




> Do you have one of those dice spinners they use in casinos?


No but I have plans to pick one up some day 




> I'd love to see a d20 spun on one of those.


I just spin d20s as a matter of annoying habit .. so I really dont need the Dice Balance Caliper :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Jason Lynch Chainmail D4 die above 
for highlights of dice added in July 2008 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Chronos

Aw, I liked the old avatar.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Aw, I liked the old avatar.


I thought I should try to conform :) ... so I got to thinking along the lines of ... a pair of dice ... with a pair of stick figures on a string .. to hang around its rear view mirror :)

----------


## JoshR

Do you have any historic dice like this one?

http://www.christies.com/Lotfinder/l...jectID=4205385

Follow-up question: Have you seen any dice sell for more money than this?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any historic dice like this one?


It depends on what you mean my historic ...  I do have some very old ... and or very notable dice




> Follow-up question: Have you seen any dice sell for more money than this?


No ... I was disappointed when the aforementioned die exceeded my $2222 bid :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Simkin / Gamescience D Total above 
for highlights of dice added in August 2008 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Flickerdart

Fuzzy 20-sided dice. How many do you own?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Fuzzy 20-sided dice. How many do you own?


10 in the collection and 2 ... I think as just kick around toys

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the #25000 die above 
for highlights of dice added in September 2008 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Tamburlaine

How about d(whatever the heck I feel like)

Electrics are wonderful

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How about d(whatever the heck I feel like)
> 
> Electrics are wonderful


YOWZA ... that is most amazing ... 

I have never even considered an Iphone ... but now I may have to reconsider

This is the first truly virtual dice program that I have ever seen

Thank you for this link

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Dr Simkin's  D-Total

Got me to thinking ... I haven't invented a new die lately ... and especially not a new shape ... so I got to thinking ... how many different outcomes can 2d6 produce ... 36

Hmmm ... there isnt a D36 ... so I need to make one ... and ... viola !



The die is numbered 1-36 ( I can't think of any other use for a D36 ... can you? ) as well as being pipped with the 36 different possible rolls of 2 d6

Now .. I just need to get all the casino's world wide to give up their foolish attachment to pairs of dice ... when there is one die that can do it all !

----------


## FMArthur

> [color=blue] 
> Dr Simkin's  D-Total


That die is full of cheats. 'Re-roll until you get a number in X-range', or 'apply Y calculation to the number to get appropriate roll' can be done to any kind of die with a lot of faces. What's so special about it?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That die is full of cheats. 'Re-roll until you get a number in X-range', or 'apply Y calculation to the number to get appropriate roll' can be done to any kind of die with a lot of faces. What's so special about it?


I just collect em ... I don't critique them :) 

I know that Dr Simkin did not include the reroll parts in his original design .. those were added later by Louis Zocchi of GameSceince

----------


## jcsw

> YOWZA ... that is most amazing ... 
> 
> I have never even considered an Iphone ... but now I may have to reconsider
> 
> This is the first truly virtual dice program that I have ever seen
> 
> Thank you for this link


It would be rather funny if you got an iPhone for the sole purpose of including it in your collection. Especially if your actual phone was several generations behind... heh

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> It would be rather funny if you got an iPhone for the sole purpose of including it in your collection. Especially if your actual phone was several generations behind... heh


Yea .... you nailed it ... my cell is several generations behind (UT Stracom Slice)

I wonder if you have to have cell service in order for the iPhone's programs to be able to work? ... as I have no need for a full time cell plan

----------


## Chronos

If you don't want to use it as a phone, you can just get an iPod Touch.  It's the same thing, just without the phone.  It looks like the 8 GB version (which would be plenty, if this is all you're using it for) is around $200.

----------


## SteveZilla

I have some questions.  Back in the mid-to-late 90's, one of the (at the time) big dice manufacturing companies made a set of Magic: the Gathering dice.  There was a pair for each color (Black, Blue, Green, Red, and White), that consisted of two 10 sided dice - a d10 (0-9) and a d-"tens" (00-90).

The dice were "pearlescent" (If I remember the term correctly), and instead of the "0" and "00", it had that color's mana symbol.  I think it was possible to buy just a single color pair, but the set of ten dice I bought (a set of each color) came in a dice tube.

I don't have pictures of these dice with me right now, but after I get home (and figure out how to attach an image here), I can let everybody see what they look like.

On to my questions:  Which company made these dice?  Where can I find a full set now?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> If you don't want to use it as a phone, you can just get an iPod Touch.  It's the same thing, just without the phone.  It looks like the 8 GB version (which would be plenty, if this is all you're using it for) is around $200.


Thanks Chronos ... Am I correct to assume it can download programs from itunes apps and has an accelerometer? 




> I have some questions.  Back in the mid-to-late 90's, one of the (at the time) big dice manufacturing companies made a set of Magic: the Gathering dice.  There was a pair for each color (Black, Blue, Green, Red, and White), that consisted of two 10 sided dice - a d10 (0-9) and a d-"tens" (00-90).
> 
> The dice were "pearlescent" (If I remember the term correctly), and instead of the "0" and "00", it had that color's mana symbol.  I think it was possible to buy just a single color pair, but the set of ten dice I bought (a set of each color) came in a dice tube.
> 
> I don't have pictures of these dice with me right now, but after I get home (and figure out how to attach an image here), I can let everybody see what they look like.
> 
> On to my questions:  Which company made these dice?  Where can I find a full set now?


I beleve you mean THESE dice? 

Those were very obscure and were not made by any of the major dice companies that I know of ... As I understand it ... back in the mid 80s when MTG was first released ... the company that made these did so without the permissions of WOTC ... and were ether sued out of existance ... or were given  cease and desist order ... and were not allowed to sell the remaining stock ... 

So to answer your question ... these are very rare ... and cannot be purchased in the US ... 

If anyone can contradict this ... please do ... as I would like to have extras for trade :)

----------


## DrizztFan24

Earlier a 20 sided die was mentioned with all the of high numbers surrounding the twenty, then the post said you just hav eto aim for the twenty and you are set (IIRC), how the devil are you supposed to aim a roll?

----------


## FMArthur

It's really difficult; I doubt I could ever do it and get a 20 more than 5% of the time, but dice with all of the high numbers by 20 would be a lot easier to get good rolls on if you could aim it even partially.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Earlier a 20 sided die was mentioned with all the of high numbers surrounding the twenty, then the post said you just hav eto aim for the twenty and you are set (IIRC), how the devil are you supposed to aim a roll?


Dice Sharps have been 'rolling with English' (not sure of the origination of this term but likely it is something between the French and English) ... FMArthur is correct it is more difficult the more sides you add ... but I have seen it done with the 'spindown' style d20 that are you referring to

----------


## Charity

About this set
My daughter has this game

 
and it includes a die with colours as the faces, if I can pursuade her she's grown out of it would you want it?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> .. it includes a die with colours as the faces, if I can pursuade her she's grown out of it would you want it?


I may already have the die ... can you show me a picture? 

Or give me a better description? 

What is it made of? 

What size is it? 

What colors are on it?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the John Pettit 'Old West' dice set above 
for highlights of <<dice added in October 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have a question, probably asked before, but...do you have many dice with an odd number of sides?


 
I have 93 dice with an odd number of sides ... these range from D3 to d15

----------


## Knaight

Do you have any fudge dice(d6 dice with a - side a blank side and a + side)?

----------


## tahu88810

Is an 100 sided die really just a circle? or are the sides a bit more defined?

----------


## T-O-E

You're one of a kind Kevin, one of a kind.

----------


## Deth Muncher

> Is an 100 sided die really just a circle? or are the sides a bit more defined?


Oh, I know this one! I'm not Kevin, so I hope he doesn't mind if jack this question...

The d100, "affectionately" called the Golf Ball, is a sphere with little nubs on the outside, so that it actually counts as having sides. I myself own only one, but I believe Kevin owns quite a few, and my have posted a picture or two of them in this very thread.

----------


## jcsw

I believe they're called Zocchihedrons, although that's more of a brand name than the actual geometric shape.

----------


## RTGoodman

Hey, Kevin, I don't remember mentioning this before, but I think I've seen some dice that I don't recall seeing on your site. I haven't used 'em in a while, but from what I remember they'r six-sided dice that have two blank sides, two 1s, and two 2s. My friend has a board game called "Betrayal at House on the Hill" that's put out by Avalon Hill (I think - I know it's some WotC-run company). Just a heads-up, in case you don't have any.

EDIT: Nevermind, I looked back through the thread again and did indeed find that I'd mentioned them HERE. Carry on.  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any fudge dice(d6 dice with a - side a blank side and a + side)?


Yes ... I have several sets of Fudge dice 

Q-Workshop makes the best ones I have seen to date (search for FUDGE)

It is on my <TO DO> list to make a Fudge Dice theme



> Is an 100 sided die really just a circle? or are the sides a bit more defined?





> Oh, I know this one! I'm not Kevin, so I hope he doesn't mind if jack this question...
> 
> The d100, "affectionately" called the Golf Ball, is a sphere with little nubs on the outside, so that it actually counts as having sides. I myself own only one, but I believe Kevin owns quite a few, and my have posted a picture or two of them in this very thread.


No worries ... even I don't know everything about dice 

DM's answer is correct but I would like to add a bit 

The sides on the D100 are circular and all have the same surface area ... and are as close to as possible equally space over the sphere 

THIS PICTURE probably best illustrates what we are speaking about 



> I believe they're called Zocchihedrons, although that's more of a brand name than the actual geometric shape.


Correct ... There is no proper mathmatical term for a 100 sided sided die (to my knowledge)



> You're one of a kind Kevin, one of a kind.


LOL ... thanks ... I need to be 2 of a kind to get all the work done that I would like to get done :)

----------


## Liriel

So how does Guinness define a die that counts?  I mean, I see you have paper self-created ones.  You mentioned that duplicates do not count.  And I saw a picture of what reminds me of a dreidel - is that a spin-style die?  (http://www.dicecollector.com/D06_SPI...1_BKTRADE.jpg)  I seem to recall that I saw you mention that you have to be able to roll it - thus those tap to "roll" electronic ones did not count.  Does the music box you showed count?  Or things like jewelry - earrings, keychains, pendants and such?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> So how does Guinness define a die that counts


Guinness doesn't count them ... the record holder and witnesses do



> I mean, I see you have paper self-created ones.


Yep



> You mentioned that duplicates do not count.


Dice in sets can have duplicates ... for instance ... poker dice have 5 dice ... Pairs of pipped D6's count (otherwise it would be a die collection) ... 



> And I saw a picture of what reminds me of a dreidel - is that a spin-style die?  (http://www.dicecollector.com/D06_SPI...01_BKTRADE.jpg)


Yes ... I count them as dice as they are cast ... rolled ... or spun ... freely (versus a fixed spinner like in the game of LIFE)



> I seem to recall that I saw you mention that you have to be able to roll it - thus those tap to "roll" electronic ones did not count.


Roll ... Cast ... Toss .. Spin 



> Does the music box you showed count?  Or things like jewelry - earrings, keychains, pendants and such?


Some of them could ... I would not count the music box because it would open if it ever were rolled ... whereas I do count THIS ONE as it can be rolled without a chance of it opening

----------


## Hoplite

Are there any RPG systems that focus on d12s or d24s?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are there any RPG systems that focus on d12s or d24s?


None that I know of ... especially as the D24 is so new

----------


## Mr.Bookworm

Holy crap, Kevin got onto Cracked.

Though I'm not entirely sure that it's something to be proud of. 

At least you're cooler than the Insane Pikachu Woman.

EDIT: And the Boxed Transformer Fooled-By-A-Five-Year-Old Lady.

EDIT2: And the Supersoaker guy.

EDIT3: And the Psychotic Barbie Lady. 

EDIT4: The Star Wars thing is kinda cool, though.

EDIT5: And some of the videogame stuff is neat.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Holy crap, Kevin got onto Cracked.


Thanks BW ... 

The funny thing is ... with the exception of the Barbie and Super Soaker collections ... I have dice that would be applicable to the other collections :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Q-Workshop Earth Dawn set above 
for highlights of <<dice added in November 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## FMArthur

Wow, those look really ornate. Certainly nice-looking dice.

Heh, I was going to link to the video in the "dice manufacturing" thread from yesterday, thinking you might be the most interested in it, and it took me a few moments to realize that you must already know every bit of information presented there anyway.

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

Man, I love this thread.

So, what are your "fairest" sense of physical dice? Obviously not counting electronic ones.  :Small Tongue: 

*EDIT:*
I'd like to know for a full D&D set, and also for your single "fairest" die of any side count.

----------


## BobVosh

A few questions.  Most of which aren't really related to dice other than the fact you have a horde of em.

1.  Speaking of hordes, have you ever been tempted to sleep on em like a dragon?
2.  If not Scrooge McDuck swimming style?
3.  Lastly a dice throne to honor the amazingly large amount of dice?

(razor sharp AD&D dice not included)

Anyway...
How much does said collection weigh, not including packing? (or you if you do feel like dice-dipping)

Have you ever found a reason to roll your d120?  If so was it off of a chart you made 120 options for?

Sorry if it is on your website, but it is blocked at work, what is the average value per die in your collection?

I know you rarely game anymore, but when you do will people bother to bring dice?  In other words, do your friends assume you got thier back as far as needing dice go?

Are you as paranoid as some gamers about people touching your dice?

What is the highest "dice tower" you have acheived, using what kind of materials in the dice, along with sides?  (dice tower being....stacking dice...hope I wasn't too obvious.)  I've decided after this question my right to ask such things should be revoked.

Thanks for your time.

----------


## DrakebloodIV

On a random note, have you ever pried out the dice in a game of Sorry to add to your collection? And when you see dice you don't have do you walk up to their owners and offer to purchase the dice? (That last one is obviously a yes in the case of dice sellers and flea markets and such, but I mean just random people you see rolling dice)

----------


## sleepy

When I moved into my new house this fall there was a lot of cleaning to do.  One of the things I discovered was a die I don't understand.

It is a normal 6 sided cube shape but the sides are marked according to the scheme of n^2... 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, and 64.  I have no idea where this is from/what it's intended for or why you'd want a distribution weighted like that.  Can you explain?

----------


## xPANCAKEx

assuming these haven't already been asked/answered:

how do sets like dragon bones dice factor into it all (each set with apparently unique colouring)

apart from your meteorite dice, what other "odd materials" do you have in your collection?

whats the oddest dice rolling aid you own?

would you like to be buried in a dice shaped coffin? If so, how many sides would you like it to have? And would be the one to roll you into your grave? Would you be open to determining what kind of wake is held by the result of said dice roll?

and one last morbid question: will you donate your bones to a dice maker after you pass, for dice creation material?

have you given any of your dice pet names?

are there any dice you won't play with because they're just too pretty and you don't want them getting marked up?

what piece in your collection holds the most sentimental value?


EDIT:

and also - are there any dice you would object to collecting (morally/personally etc)?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

WOW ... this has to be the most number of questions I have ever answered in one post 

Here goes ... 




> Wow, those look really ornate. Certainly nice-looking dice.


Yep ... I agree ... Q-Workshop just keeps getting better and better at fancy dice :) 




> Heh, I was going to link to the video in the "dice manufacturing" thread from yesterday, thinking you might be the most interested in it, and it took me a few moments to realize that you must already know every bit of information presented there anyway.


"Dice Manufacturing" Thread?

If you are speaking of the You Tube interview videos with Louis Zocchi ... yes ... I am very aware :) ... Lou is a good friend




> Man, I love this thread.
> 
> So, what are your "fairest" sense of physical dice? Obviously not counting electronic ones. 
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I'd like to know for a full D&D set, and also for your single "fairest" die of any side count.


GameScience are the dice that in my opinion provide the most random rolls ... is this what you mean?




> A few questions.  Most of which aren't really related to dice other than the fact you have a horde of em.


LOL




> 1.  Speaking of hordes, have you ever been tempted to sleep on em like a dragon?


Not really .. dice are quite uncomfortable to sit on ... much less lie down on :)




> 2.  If not Scrooge McDuck swimming style?


I did get an email request for a couple to be allowed to 'make love' in a vat filled with my dice ... I turned them down for several reasons ... but referred them to Chessex as they frequently have their 'Hot Tub of Dice' at gaming conventions




> 3.  Lastly a dice throne to honor the amazingly large amount of dice?


Interesting idea ... but I have nowhere to put it :) 




> How much does said collection weigh, not including packing? (or you if you do feel like dice-dipping)


Truth ... I never have weighed them ... my guess would be less than a ton (2000 pounds)




> Have you ever found a reason to roll your d120?  If so was it off of a chart you made 120 options for?


No and No ... but I would welcome a reason to or charts for it :)




> Sorry if it is on your website, but it is blocked at work, what is the average value per die in your collection?


THIS is the page being referred to ... 

As of December 1 2008 the average cost per die is $1.63 US with $0.31 US as hipping for a TOTAL cost of $1.94 US




> I know you rarely game anymore, but when you do will people bother to bring dice?


I don't/won't bring dice for others as I acually use dice from my collection when I game ... and i have to be very careful to return them to the collection container when I am finished




> In other words, do your friends assume you got thier back as far as needing dice go?


Nope ... I am a 'hater' as that is concerned 

But if we play at my house ... they are welcome to use dice from my duplicates




> Are you as paranoid as some gamers about people touching your dice?


Probably more so ... but for very different reasons

I have had dice stolen in the past ... as a result ... if there is any chance of this occuring ... it would require that I reinventory the dice for Guinness ... it has taken me 8+ years to inventory what I have now ... so yes ... I am borderline paranoid about people being around the collection 




> What is the highest "dice tower" you have acheived, using what kind of materials in the dice, along with sides?  (dice tower being....stacking dice...hope I wasn't too obvious.)  I've decided after this question my right to ask such things should be revoked.


LOL ... I never really stacked them much ... I did however in college form a club called the Dice Spinners International




> Thanks for your time.


It was a pleasure :)




> On a random note, have you ever pried out the dice in a game of Sorry to add to your collection?


No but I have done several 8-Ball games




> And when you see dice you don't have do you walk up to their owners and offer to purchase the dice? (That last one is obviously a yes in the case of dice sellers and flea markets and such, but I mean just random people you see rolling dice)


I have done such at times ... or offered to trade




> When I moved into my new house this fall there was a lot of cleaning to do.  One of the things I discovered was a die I don't understand.
> 
> It is a normal 6 sided cube shape but the sides are marked according to the scheme of n^2... 2, 4, 8, 16, 32, and 64.  I have no idea where this is from/what it's intended for or why you'd want a distribution weighted like that.  Can you explain?


This kind of die is a Backgammon Doubling Die ... in a nutshell it is used to optionally double the points / wager when a double is rolled ... IIRC 




> how do sets like dragon bones dice factor into it all (each set with apparently unique colouring)


THESE are the dice that are being referred to in this question 
With the exception of paired pipped d6's ... and dice that are in sets for other reasons (required for a game ... come packaged togehter etc) ... I do not count duplicates ... but if a die is unique for ANY reason ... whether it be inidicia/pip/number orientation on the die ... color of the die ... color of the indicia ... I count it in the collection ... so to answer what I think is your question ... I count each die in each of these sets ... 




> apart from your meteorite dice, what other "odd materials" do you have in your collection?


It all depends on what you mean by odd

I have dice made of 

* Mammouth Ivory
* Marzapan
* Damascus (folded) Steel 
* Soap

I could probably keep going :) 




> whats the oddest dice rolling aid you own?


Actually I try to reduce non collection items as much as possible ... so I don't own any dice towers / trays etc




> would you like to be buried in a dice shaped coffin? If so, how many sides would you like it to have? And would be the one to roll you into your grave? Would you be open to determining what kind of wake is held by the result of said dice roll?


No ... Not Applicable (n/a) ... No ... LOL ... that would be neat 

What I am hoping to do is take advantage of http://www.lifegem.com/ and have my remains compressed into a diamond ... and then have the diamond cut into a die ... then I can be added to the collection




> one last morbid question: will you donate your bones to a dice maker after you pass, for dice creation material?


See above .. but that is an option if Life Gem is not feasable




> have you given any of your dice pet names?


Nope ... not enough time to grow attached to a particular die to warrent a name :)




> are there any dice you won't play with because they're just too pretty and you don't want them getting marked up?


Many ... particularly the Crystal Caste Dwarven Stones




> what piece in your collection holds the most sentimental value?


The second pair from the right mean a lot to me 

These dice were mine from the beginning ... but were often borrowed by a college buddy Hey Fant Sparks ... who could work magic with these dice ... I had never seen anyone before ... nor since who could roll so well

I also am fond of my original set of gaming dice 




> are there any dice you would object to collecting (morally/personally etc)?


I don't like collectible dice games as the dice are so hard to identify

I may object to the indicia of some dice (on moral grounds) ... but I do not refrain from collecting them ... as I am doing this for posterity (as well as for my own pleasure)

----------


## Cicciograna

Hi there! Congrats for your really impressive collection. Dice fascinate me: I'm charmed by their rolling, the aura of mystery that surround them (and I'm sure that you, who own many divination dice, are well aware of the historical background of the "divinating alea"), their final outcome being the result of the unique conditions of the universe at the time of the roll (the shaking of the hand, the local elastic coefficient of the surface they roll on, the density of the air...) (which, in turn seems to somewhat lessen their capability of giving "random" results, as knowing EVERY variable in the universe that could affect the result would give the ability to foresee the outcome - but this is a task that only God can perform...); so your collection fascinates me!
I have a question regarding d4s (I hope noboy asked you earlier!): I noticed that tetrahedrical d4s come in two flavours, those with numbers on the base of their faces, and those with it on the vertex. Is this difference in style a "time-based" one (I mean, dice manufacturers began making d4s in one way, then permanently switched to the other due to readability issues or the sort)? If the question is "no", do usually manufacturers choose one style or sell both styles? Are there games which traditionally use one flavour or the other (for example, the sets for a particular game ONLY used vertex-numbered ones)? And finally (the old banal question!) which of the two flavours do you prefer? Personally, I prefer the vertex-numbered ones (for no particular reason: I just like them more)...

Thanks for your answers.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hi there! Congrats for your really impressive collection.


Thanks




> I have a question regarding d4s (I hope noboy asked you earlier!): I noticed that tetrahedrical d4s come in two flavours, those with numbers on the base of their faces, and those with it on the vertex. Is this difference in style a "time-based" one (I mean, dice manufacturers began making d4s in one way, then permanently switched to the other due to readability issues or the sort)? If the question is "no", do usually manufacturers choose one style or sell both styles?


Chessex was the company that developed the Vertex / Point numbering and seem to be the only major manufacturer / distributor that continues using this practice ... Q-Workshop ... Crystal Caste ... GameScience ... Koplow ... all still use the old 'base' numbering for their current dice




> Are there games which traditionally use one flavour or the other (for example, the sets for a particular game ONLY used vertex-numbered ones)?


I know of none that rely upon a specific configuration




> And finally (the old banal question!) which of the two flavours do you prefer? Personally, I prefer the vertex-numbered ones (for no particular reason: I just like them more)...


Actually I dont prefer one over another ... I find them both easily readable

----------


## woodenbandman

Do you have my favorite d20? It's a black die with red numbers, 3/4 of an inch in each dimension, and I suspect it's a chessex from a few years ago. 

By the way awesome dice, I wish I had 2" metal dice.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have my favorite d20? It's a black die with red numbers, 3/4 of an inch in each dimension, and I suspect it's a chessex from a few years ago.


I believe I do ... is THIS it? (bottom row second from right)

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

If these have been asked I apologise.

Is there a rule governing that numbers go next/opposite other numbers on dice?

How do the world record types check your collection?  Surely avoiding duplicates is hard if you have hundreds of a type of dice.

Was there a previous title holder or are you the first person to have held the title?

Do you only collect number dice or also those ones with words or symbols (such as some Pizza topping dice a friend has for when he does not know what to have or the scatter dice used in Warhammer)  What about trick/joke/loaded dice?

(Slightly morbid) What will happen to the collection on your death?

How accurate is this video as far as you know (parts 1 and 2)?  I have heard differing opinions.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> If these have been asked I apologise.


No worries




> Is there a rule governing that numbers go next/opposite other numbers on dice?


No real rule ... but tradition has been that opposing sides add to N+1 where N = the number of sides on the die




> How do the world record types check your collection?  Surely avoiding duplicates is hard if you have hundreds of a type of dice.


Guinness requires that each record holder have witnesses ... who validate your record ... they also require either video or photo records of the collection as well as some sort of accounting method so that they can see the records for the collection




> Was there a previous title holder or are you the first person to have held the title?


I was the first person to set this record




> Do you only collect number dice or also those ones with words or symbols (such as some Pizza topping dice a friend has for when he does not know what to have or the scatter dice used in Warhammer)  What about trick/joke/loaded dice?


I collect any kind of non attached randomizer (ie not attached spinners ... like in the game of LIFE) 




> (Slightly morbid) What will happen to the collection on your death?


That is still a work in progress




> How accurate is this video as far as you know (parts 1 and 2)?  I have heard differing opinions.


I was 'behind the camera' while that was filiming ... if Lou had said something that I felt was inacurate ... I would have said something

----------


## Dogmantra

This was brought up in another thread, and now I'm curious: Do you have any d10s with a 10 instead of a 0?

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

Another question, what is the weirdest dice you own?

----------


## RTGoodman

> I also am fond of my original set of gaming dice


Hey, do you know anything specific about that d4? Like, how old it is or who made or or whatever? Because, unless I'm mistaken, I have that EXACT die same color, same "font," same flat corners instead of points, etc.), and it's my favorite d4. The weight, the composition, and all that just seem perfect.

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it because I bought it one night at a gaming store while we were playing there and I didn't have a d4 on me. I'd love to know more about it if you could tell me.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This was brought up in another thread, and now I'm curious: Do you have any d10s with a 10 instead of a 0?


Yes ... I call them True D10's ... there are several on THIS page ... from various manufacturers




> Another question, what is the weirdest dice you own?


I don't really consider any die to be wierd ... can you narrow you question further?




> Hey, do you know anything specific about that d4? Like, how old it is or who made or or whatever? Because, unless I'm mistaken, I have that EXACT die same color, same "font," same flat corners instead of points, etc.), and it's my favorite d4. The weight, the composition, and all that just seem perfect.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know anything about it because I bought it one night at a gaming store while we were playing there and I didn't have a d4 on me. I'd love to know more about it if you could tell me.


The white/ivory D4 of which you are speaking is a GameScience D4

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

> I don't really consider any die to be wierd ... can you narrow you question further?]


A dice that has a purpose or is made of a material that is as far from the standard "plastic number generator" as possible then.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> A dice that has a purpose


I assume all dice have a purpose ... if for no other reason that it could be made (like my d60)




> or is made of a material that is as far from the standard "plastic number generator" as possible then.


I suppose my Marzapan dice are about as far from plastic as one could get

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

> I assume all dice have a purpose ... if for no other reason that it could be made (like my d60)
> 
> 
> I suppose my Marzapan dice are about as far from plastic as one could get


I missed a comma there.  Let me try again.  Made of a material as far from plastic as possible and/or has a purpose as far as possible from a number generator as possible.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I missed a comma there.  Let me try again.  Made of a material as far from plastic as possible and/or has a purpose as far as possible from a number generator as possible.


 AH .. got ya 

Every die has a purpose of generating a random outcome ... otherwise ... by my definition ... it isnt a die 

There are MANY dice that do not generate numeric outcomes ... so many that I cant even quantify it well ... 

Examples of such dice are ... poker dice ... or golf dice

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the above Q-Workshop 2008 Dice Design Contest winning die (one of a set)
for highlights of <<dice added in December 2008>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## UserClone

Kevin, I would think that you probably already have most of them, but Dicecapades! by Haywire Press has some picture dice in it that you might not yet have. I recieved a copy for christmas, thought I'd let you know if you'd not already known.

----------


## Evil DM Mark3

Don't you find some of these heavily decorated dice rather hard to read and thus of less actual use (although I admit a lot of the dice that fall into this category that you own do look very nice).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Kevin, I would think that you probably already have most of them, but Dicecapades! by Haywire Press has some picture dice in it that you might not yet have. I recieved a copy for christmas, thought I'd let you know if you'd not already known.


HERE are the dice that Haywire sent me for their dice theme ... Do you have any others that I dont? 




> Don't you find some of these heavily decorated dice rather hard to read and thus of less actual use (although I admit a lot of the dice that fall into this category that you own do look very nice).


My eyes are getting old ... so yes ... but for younger gamers ... I would not think they would be that hard to read

----------


## UserClone

Oh my bad, I didn't see that section of your site. Nope, you've got them all already. Oh well, worth checking, I would think. :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Oh my bad, I didn't see that section of your site. Nope, you've got them all already. Oh well, worth checking, I would think.


THANK YOU for checking ... its people like you that keep me up to date :)

----------


## xPANCAKEx

do you have a dice for the famous five "choose your own adventure" style books? (it has the 5 characters' names/portraits on the dice and "Mystery ?")

----------


## Charity

> I may already have the die ... can you show me a picture? 
> 
> Or give me a better description? 
> 
> What is it made of? 
> 
> What size is it? 
> 
> What colors are on it?


Sorry I missed this post.
The die is about 3/4" accross the nasty cheap plastic hollow type, typical of young childrens games. Its made of white plastic with round coloured stickers on each side two of each brick colour, I ask only as it's one you might not have it, it is a really uninspiring object.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> do you have a dice for the famous five "choose your own adventure" style books? (it has the 5 characters' names/portraits on the dice and "Mystery ?")


A search of the database does not show such a die ... do you have one for sale or trade?




> Sorry I missed this post.
> The die is about 3/4" accross the nasty cheap plastic hollow type, typical of young childrens games. Its made of white plastic with round coloured stickers on each side two of each brick colour, I ask only as it's one you might not have it, it is a really uninspiring object.


The description doesnt seem to ring any bells ... A picture would be much better ... if possible

----------


## xPANCAKEx

> A search of the database does not show such a die ... do you have one for sale or trade?


PM winging its way to you

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> PM winging its way to you


Replied .. about 5 min after you sent ... just happened across the PM :)

----------


## BlackMage8217

Do you know where I can get some dice made of actual crystal? I know Pyrite and Fluorite naturally occur as d12s and d8s respectively, but I can't find anywhere that actually sells crystalline dice.

----------


## tcrudisi

Do the dice manufacturer's have you on a special mailing list so they can mail you as soon as they come up with something new?

What companies are the best about supporting you?  By that, I figure at least one of the companies probably donates to your set whenever they unveil new dice.

Have you ever worked as a consultant for any of the dice companies?  Or has a dice company ever called you with questions?

What is the strangest tax deduction you have ever taken for a dice?  (not the amount, but the why).

What's your funniest dice story?

Do you still receive dice as gifts or have people given up giving you anything new at this point?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

LOL ... this is why I love GITP ... no mundane questions ... 





> Do you know where I can get some dice made of actual crystal? I know Pyrite and Fluorite naturally occur as d12s and d8s respectively, but I can't find anywhere that actually sells crystalline dice.


It depends on what you are defining ... I know of noone who uses the normal matrix structure (ie the normal crystaline shape) of minerals 

All stone dice ... that I know of ... are manually cut and polished 

There are several companies that make dice out of stone that normally has a crystaline shape 




> Do the dice manufacturer's have you on a special mailing list so they can mail you as soon as they come up with something new?


Actually .. No ... I usually have to call them ... as they are very busy going to production




> What companies are the best about supporting you? By that, I figure at least one of the companies probably donates to your set whenever they unveil new dice.


Most of the dice companies are good about telling me things (that I cant talk about) and all give me a discount ... or sometimes dice just show up (this becomes a problem now that I am keeping track of costs)

I can say that Q-Workshop has been particulary good to me over the years




> Have you ever worked as a consultant for any of the dice companies?


Yes ... I was the expert witness in the art of dice and dice design in the Crystal Caste versus Hasbro Corporation Patent infringement caseCLICK HERE for more info




> has a dice company ever called you with questions?


I have received 2 emails this week from dice companies asking questions




> What is the strangest tax deduction you have ever taken for a dice? (not the amount, but the why).


So far ... I havent taken any ... but I am entertaining the idea of speaking to a tax accountant friend to see if I can




> What's your funniest dice story?


Hmmm ... that is a hard one ... dice are more FUN ... than Funny

Also ... I have a strange sense of humor ... so I thought a lot of the Hasbro case was hillarious

The wife of the president of GameStation.net sent me THIS dice video yesterday




> Do you still receive dice as gifts or have people given up giving you anything new at this point?


Yes ... I thank people for gifts of dice ... nearly every month ... in my monthly highlights (see previous posts in this thread)

----------


## BlackMage8217

By crystalline I actually mean crystalline. Made of crystal. Fluorite, Pyrite, Quartz, etc.

----------


## Galathir

Do you have any dice that do not have an equal chance of generating any number shown? By that I mean, a dice where one or more sides are larger or otherwise altered so that some numbers are more likely to show up then others? Perhaps something like a cuboctahedron?

Also, do all your dice have numbers/symbols on them, or do you have anything like this?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> By crystalline I actually mean crystalline. Made of crystal. Fluorite, Pyrite, Quartz, etc.


Most of my STONE DICE are carved from stone that is crystalline in nature 




> Do you have any dice that do not have an equal chance of generating any number shown? By that I mean, a dice where one or more sides are larger or otherwise altered so that some numbers are more likely to show up then others? Perhaps something like a cuboctahedron?


I have several like you describe ... DICE SHAPES PAGE




> Also, do all your dice have numbers/symbols on them, or do you have anything like this?


I have this set ... from PEDAGOGUERY SOFTWARE (PEDA.COM)

----------


## BlackMage8217

> Most of my STONE DICE are carved from stone that is crystalline in nature 
> 
> 
> I have several like you describe ... DICE SHAPES PAGE
> 
> 
> I have this set ... from PEDAGOGUERY SOFTWARE (PEDA.COM)


Where did you acquire your crystalline stone dice. I'm looking to buy some.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Where did you acquire your crystalline stone dice. I'm looking to buy some.


 It depends on which ones are are looking for ... in general ... each photo's name (on my site) contains the name of the manufacturer ... and if possible ... a description of the material 

For example: 

STONE_D6_OCONEE_MINERALS_AGATE_LEOPARD_01.jpg

Are Leopard Agate D6's from Oconee Minerals in Georgia (US)

----------


## Charity

I have no other reason to post than this is a pic I think you will appreciate.



and a set of dice for you to lust over

http://www.payvand.com/news/04/dec/1029.html

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Very Cool to both ... I wonder the original source of the first pic ... I wonder if it is real ... or is just virtual

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the above Ace Precision R & D ... Biohazard Die above 
for highlights of dice added in January 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the above Wizards of the Coast Planeswalker Spindown above 
for highlights of dice added in February 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 5 left

----------


## Cicciograna

Have you ever taken a bath in your dice, as Uncle Scrooge in money?  :Small Smile:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Have you ever taken a bath in your dice, as Uncle Scrooge in money?


No ... but I have had requests from others to be allowed to do it

----------


## xPANCAKEx

> No ... but I have had requests from others to be allowed to do it


there are some odd fetishes out there... did they offer to pay?

----------


## Izmir Stinger

You mentioned you own a Mammoth Ivory die... where the heck did you get that?!!!

Do you have any dice made from bones? "The Bones" being a common euphamism for dice and the fact that bone used to be a common crafting material for dice before the invention of plastics, I'd think it would be something you'd seek for your collection.

Also, what is your favorite sort of dice bag? or do you have some preferred method besides bags for transporting dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> there are some odd fetishes out there... did they offer to pay?


I dont think they offered money ... wouldnt matter if they did ... as there is no amount of money that could get me to do this ... as I would have to reinventory 26000+ dice afterward




> You mentioned you own a Mammoth Ivory die... where the heck did you get that?!!!


Crystal Caste had them for a limited edition several years ago




> Do you have any dice made from bones? "The Bones" being a common euphamism for dice and the fact that bone used to be a common crafting material for dice before the invention of plastics, I'd think it would be something you'd seek for your collection.


Yes ... many ... I even have a theme devoted to them




> Also, what is your favorite sort of dice bag? or do you have some preferred method besides bags for transporting dice?


Truth ... I dont get much time to game anymore ... so I dont transport dice much ...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the above d12 from the Q-Workshop 2008 Dice Design Contest winning SteamPunk set
for highlights of <<dice added in March 2009>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 3 left

----------


## coffeeswirlz

Anyone seen a yes-no-maybe dice? I even looked on eBay.
Thanks, Madeline

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Anyone seen a yes-no-maybe dice? I even looked on eBay.


Madeline

I have only seen one set (in 32+ years of collecting) that are only YES-NO-Maybe ... there are several manufacturers that make dice with other sayings as well as yes-no-maybe 

Your best bet is to have them custom made .. by someone like CHESSEX ... they will cost something like $6 a die ... and you may have to purchase several at once

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Seaport Stainless pair above 
for highlights of <<dice added in April 2009>> 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales (no new ones this month ) ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 3 left

----------


## Chronos

I was at dinner with a professor the other night...  His 10-year-old daughter spent the entire evening rolling a die repeatedly, and recording the rolls.  She wanted to test whether the die was statistically fair.

And yes, this was her idea, not a school assignment or anything.  She's shaping up to be quite the nerd.

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

I noticed this when I followed your link:



> ITS OFFICIAL ... GameScience is now owned by GameStaion.net. I hear great rumors about the future


Would you mind elaborating a bit? If there's Good News, I'd like to hear it  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Dogmantra

Speaking of testing dice, if you were to want to test a die by rolling it repeatedly and recording the results, how many rolls would you suggest? Are there any "home-methods" that are better for testing the fairness of dice?

----------


## Vizen

If something horrifying was to happen to your collection (like, say, thousands of them somehow got badly damage/went missing/utterly destroyed), would you go on a mass murdering spree, killing people by throwing razor-sharp D4's and such at people? The headline for that would crack me up.

But in all seriousness, what die is most popular amongst people viewing your collection?

----------


## Cicciograna

> If something horrifying was to happen to your collection (like, say, thousands of them somehow got badly damage/went missing/utterly destroyed), would you go on a mass murdering spree, killing people by throwing razor-sharp D4's and such at people?


This gives me another idea. Which die would you use to go rampaging? Would you resort to an elegant, lightweight solution, like the aforementioned razor-sharp d4, or the massive bulk of, say, an Iron d20, or and _Adamantium Returning Flaming Burst d120 + 2_  :Small Smile: ?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I was at dinner with a professor the other night...  His 10-year-old daughter spent the entire evening rolling a die repeatedly, and recording the rolls.  She wanted to test whether the die was statistically fair.
> 
> And yes, this was her idea, not a school assignment or anything.  She's shaping up to be quite the nerd.


LOL .. we have to start em early :)




> I noticed this when I followed your link:
> 
> Would you mind elaborating a bit? If there's Good News, I'd like to hear it


As everyone knows .. we lost Gary Gygax last year ... and just recenlty lost Dave Arneson

Louis Zocchi ... the founder of GameScience (and Master Magician / Ventriloquist) is a contemporary of theirs in the game design and dice business

Lou is actually older than both Gary and Dave were ... but seems to be a good bit more active 

He still drives himself halfway across the country for conventions ... and does his own setup and breakdowns of this booth 

I cannot say what Lou's real motivation was for selling ... but from speaking to him over the years ... he wants to game ... rather than 'man the booth' ... so I expect we will be seeing him at conventions for several more years 

Aaron Witten ... GameStation.net President ... is a friend of mine ... I know his family ... and I know (pretty well) his motivations ... I think GameSciece has a great future ... He knows that I will be watching to see that the Lou Zocchi Legacy is not tarnished :)




> Speaking of testing dice, if you were to want to test a die by rolling it repeatedly and recording the results, how many rolls would you suggest? Are there any "home-methods" that are better for testing the fairness of dice?


To be statistically accurate ... I believe that the number of rolls depends on the degrees of freedom of the die ... a D6 has 6 degrees ... and so a d100 would require many more rolls than a d2 (a coin) would

As to number per die type ... I believe there are some maths papers on this subject ... so I do not want to state an inaccurate opinion 

As to a home method ... I would think that a dice tower would be manditor ... and differing suraces onto which the die should be tested ... ie wood ... glass ... felt etc




> If something horrifying was to happen to your collection (like, say, thousands of them somehow got badly damage/went missing/utterly destroyed), would you go on a mass murdering spree, killing people by throwing razor-sharp D4's and such at people?


no .. I would not :P




> But in all seriousness, what die is most popular amongst people viewing your collection?


Ya know ... I cant really say for certain ... as the site stats dont drill down to individual pictures 

     BUT ... from a google search on pages with links to DICECOLLECTOR.COM domain ... the D120 (Design inspired by Topher Kersting) seems to be the most linked to picture




> This gives me another idea. Which die would you use to go rampaging? Would you resort to an elegant, lightweight solution, like the aforementioned razor-sharp d4, or the massive bulk of, say, an Iron d20, or and _Adamantium Returning Flaming Burst d120 + 2_ ?


Hypothetically speaking ... if I were to choose a die that could inflict the most amount of damage ... if thrown or used as a maul/cudgel ... I would choose the JETCO USA solid copper d6 ... although it is not the most massive die that I own (that would be one of the stone dice) ... it would be durable as well as compact and dense

----------


## Dixieboy

> Not hard at all ... CLICK HERE


I know this is really late, and really stupid.

But link doesn't work.

Which i find hysterically funny.

The ultimate stupid question here:

Do you actually USE your dice?
Like your obscure d120's and stuff like that, and i don't mean just for test purposes, i mean actual use.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I know this is really late, and really stupid.
> 
> But link doesn't work.
> 
> Which i find hysterically funny.


Well ... it has been 16 months ... and since then Gamestation became a Amazon.com premium vendor ... HERE is the new link 




> The ultimate stupid question here:
> 
> Do you actually USE your dice?
> Like your obscure d120's and stuff like that, and i don't mean just for test purposes, i mean actual use.


Well ... with nearly 27000 dice ... It really would not be possible to use them all ... but I do use some of the dice in the collection

----------


## Vizen

Have you ever used your die as building blocks? I could imagine a very bored person with many duplicates of the same die to build them into larger and larger shapes (I was thinking of a D4 Pyramid...)

----------


## Nai_Calus

d4s don't tesselate in 3D. Neither do d8s, and I don't think d10s, 12s or 20s do either. So no d4 pyramids or octahedrons of d8s. (Or I so would have done it ages ago)

Only d6s would really be workable for it I'd think, most others seem that they'd be too unstable on a large scale.

...This thread reminds me that I lost count of my dice and need to re-do it before it gets out of hand. And do a count without the duplicates. (Which raises the question of whether to count the blue-toned d8s in this bag o' purple d8s as different from the ones that are actually purple...) Eh, nothing better to do.

It's all your fault, Kevin!  :Small Eek:  :Small Tongue: 

(Edit: 892. Without duplicates, 449, not counting the blue d8 variant as distinct or the massively deformed but otherwise duplicate d20.  :Small Eek:  Almost twice as many d6s(292) as the second highest die, d4s(153), d6s most unique(108), though d10s bring a close second(92). Too many dice I had to get in a pack of 100, heh. At least 99 spare d4s makes for great makeshift caltrops...)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> d4s don't tesselate in 3D. Neither do d8s, and I don't think d10s, 12s or 20s do either. So no d4 pyramids or octahedrons of d8s. (Or I so would have done it ages ago)


Right ... I know they do almost combine to form a disk like object ... but a pyramid is right out ... as a pyramid is 5 sided




> Only d6s would really be workable for it I'd think, most others seem that they'd be too unstable on a large scale.


Right ... and to answer the original question ... I do it all the time ... matter of fact .. I am considering purchasing d6's in bulk from GameStation ... and then gluing them together to make things ... 

I am also a woodturner ... so I was thinking of making some real 'dice cups'




> ...This thread reminds me that I lost count of my dice and need to re-do it before it gets out of hand. And do a count without the duplicates. (Which raises the question of whether to count the blue-toned d8s in this bag o' purple d8s as different from the ones that are actually purple...) Eh, nothing better to do.
> 
> It's all your fault, Kevin!


LOL ... and Dr Alexander Simkin got me started on it :) 




> (Edit: 892. Without duplicates, 449, not counting the blue d8 variant as distinct or the massively deformed but otherwise duplicate d20.  Almost twice as many d6s(292) as the second highest die, d4s(153), d6s most unique(108), though d10s bring a close second(92). Too many dice I had to get in a pack of 100, heh. At least 99 spare d4s makes for great makeshift caltrops...)


Quite respectable

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Does anyone besides me ... have / collect the 
 20 sided 'spindown counters' from MTG Fat Packs?

I know there have to be others ... as I see them sell on ebay ... I just cant find anyone who will admit to it ... other than those that I have inspired to start collecting them

----------


## Chronos

For the record, you can tesselate a combination of d8s and d4s (you'll need to have twice as many d4s as d8s, and of course their faces have to be the same size).  You can also tesselate rhombic dodecahedra, which can be used as d12s, but pentagonal dodecahedron d12s are much more common.

----------


## Worira

> Does anyone besides me ... have / collect the 
>  20 sided 'spindown counters' from MTG Fat Packs?
> 
> I know there have to be others ... as I see them sell on ebay ... I just cant find anyone who will admit to it ... other than those that I have inspired to start collecting them


I don't really collect them, but I do have 2 green Fifth Dawn ones.

----------


## Dixieboy

> Well ... with nearly 27000 dice ... It really would not be possible to use them all ... but I do use some of the dice in the collection


I think you misunderstood my question. "Do you use the obscure dice?"
Are your d30 and whatnot just bought and then tucked away or do you sometimes find a use for them?

Hope this is more clear, if not, i'll just shut up and watch your impressive collection.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I think you misunderstood my question. "Do you use the obscure dice?"
> Are your d30 and whatnot just bought and then tucked away or do you sometimes find a use for them?
> 
> Hope this is more clear, if not, i'll just shut up and watch your impressive collection.


:) .. No .. that was my fault ... I only answered the first part of the question 

As far as the obscure dice are concerned 

For things like the obscure dice that I designed/built (the D120 is one of those) ... No ... I really dont use them ...

Obscure dice that accompany games ... I <do use> ... if I ever play the game (which is not often ... but has improved recently)

----------


## Baalthazaq

Can I just say I enjoy this thread immensely and wish I could think of a question that hasn't already been asked.  

I'm extremely jealous of your collection btw, I do have... *well* over 50 dice though myself, so be prepared to hand over that world record any day now. ;)

Actually... I do have a question. 

Have you ever rolled a dice "in game" and what dice did you use?

I was playing Warhammer Fantasy, and was playing a follower of Ranald (god of many things, including chance and gamblers) who had a collection of dice. He used the dice to make many of his decisions, and certain party decisions that he sometimes swayed with weighted dice. 

In the "final battle" we had, I decided I needed a success, and placed my "lucky" (weighted, always rolled 6) bone D6 in the barrel of my pistol, and fired it at point blank range at the necromancer. 

It didn't roll a critical (10 on a D10) as I was hoping, but it did roll a 6... which was somewhat fitting I suppose.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Can I just say I enjoy this thread immensely and wish I could think of a question that hasn't already been asked.


I do as well  




> I'm extremely jealous of your collection btw, I do have... *well* over 50 dice though myself, so be prepared to hand over that world record any day now. ;)


LOL ...  I am ready for you !




> Have you ever rolled a dice "in game" and what dice did you use?


If you mean have I ever had a character roll a die before ... I believe I have once or twice over my 30+ years of RP'ing 




> I was playing Warhammer Fantasy, and was playing a follower of Ranald (god of many things, including chance and gamblers) who had a collection of dice. He used the dice to make many of his decisions, and certain party decisions that he sometimes swayed with weighted dice.


That sounds like Dice Living first proposed by Luke Rhinehart in "The Dice Man"




> In the "final battle" we had, I decided I needed a success, and placed my "lucky" (weighted, always rolled 6) bone D6 in the barrel of my pistol, and fired it at point blank range at the necromancer. 
> 
> It didn't roll a critical (10 on a D10) as I was hoping, but it did roll a 6... which was somewhat fitting I suppose.


Hmmm ... interesting

----------


## Flickerdart

To address an issue from this thread, do you have any d10s that are numbered 1-10 instead of 0-9?

----------


## Dogmantra

> To address an issue from this thread, do you have any d10s that are numbered 1-10 instead of 0-9?


I can field this one! I asked it before.




> Yes ... I call them True D10's ... there are several on THIS page ... from various manufacturers

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Dogmantra has it correct ... but a bit more info ... Koplow Games makes true d10's ... unfortunately I cannot find any for sale right now :(

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Koplow American Sign Language dice (die #27000) above 
for highlights of dice added in May 2009 

I STILL have almost competed all the sets of MTG Spindowns 
and am still offering bonuses for both trades and sales  ... 

HERE is what I have / need ... just 2 left

----------


## shadzar

> Dogmantra has it correct ... but a bit more info ... Koplow Games makes true d10's ... unfortunately I cannot find any for sale right now :(


 :Small Confused:  Have you tried calling Koplow? I don't know if having a Merchant thingy from the IRS helped, but I ordered my 100s of baby d6s directly from them.

OR are you not allowed to buy from them directly because the record thing or they stopped selling to retailers or consumers and only sell to wholesellers now?

 :Small Confused: 

How many true d10s were you wanting and I will check out what I can do to help you. I will put a local game store that has/had an account with them to work on it. (no guarantees if the true d10s are out of stock or something.)

----------


## DarknessLord

Hmmm, I got one of those cool pound o dice that Chessex sells and in it was a d12 that has the digits 0-10 and a star on it, do you know what such a die is used for? No game I've ever heard of uses such an odd die.

----------


## NeoVid

Do you like the game Diceland?

Do you have all the dice ever made for that game, including the giant-sized promo die?  I'd be surprised if you didn't.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Sorry for the delay in reply ... it is amazing what a damaged clothes washer can do to your life :) ... $18 parts ... $140 labor ... for 18 min worth of work  




> Have you tried calling Koplow? I don't know if having a Merchant thingy from the IRS helped, but I ordered my 100s of baby d6s directly from them.


This probably helped ... as Koplow doesnt sell retail like the other dice vendors ... when I got my account they had a initial $150 minimum order ... and $50 minimum for each time after 




> OR are you not allowed to buy from them directly because the record thing or they stopped selling to retailers or consumers and only sell to wholesellers now?


As far as I know ... Koplow never sold to the public ... they are the Giant in the Dice World ... and sell to things like States and Nations ... 

LOL ... I can purchase from anyone who is willing to sell to me ... Guinness has no restrictions on that :)




> How many true d10s were you wanting and I will check out what I can do to help you. I will put a local game store that has/had an account with them to work on it. (no guarantees if the true d10s are out of stock or something.)


Me? ... I was not looking for any ... unless they are newly created ones .. It was someone else looking for them (see Dogmantra's post)




> Hmmm, I got one of those cool pound o dice that Chessex sells and in it was a d12 that has the digits 0-10 and a star on it, do you know what such a die is used for? No game I've ever heard of uses such an odd die.


Do you mean like THIS if so .. then it seems Koplow dice got mixed in with Chessex

As for its use ... I have not seen a use for it ... to date




> Do you like the game Diceland?


Truth ... I have never found anyone local who plays it ... so I have no opinion except about the dice themselves





> Do you have all the dice ever made for that game, including the giant-sized promo die?  I'd be surprised if you didn't.


I think I am missing at least one of the large promo dice 

CLICK HERE to see what I do have

Please let me know if you know of any that I am missing

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Red Odyssey MTG Spindown above for highlights of dice added in June 2009

----------


## Random832

In a typical d20, you have the 1 opposite the 20, the 2 is next to the 20 (and opposite the 19), etc. This idea seems to be extended to your own designed d60 and d120, so I thought I would ask you this. What principles are used here and how is the number arrangement determined? Is there any reason the 14 is next to the 20, 6, and 4? Is this done by hand or is there some algorithm that determines what numbers should be next to each other?

----

Does anyone make casino quality (i.e. like the clear red with the inlaid white dots) dice in shapes other than d6?

----------


## Zain

do you have any advice for people trying to make their own dice?

i found a piece of jade and like the colour, so I'm thinking some new d6, my normal ones hate me :Small Frown:

----------


## woodenbandman

Hey mister Cook, do you have any idea what type of dice these are?:

Well, no pic, description. There's one d6 that's black and has different times of day (twilight, midnight, day, night, and a few others), and one that's blue and has 3 "Friend" and 3 "Foe" on it. Any ideas?

----------


## Nai_Calus

(Late as always, but the dice set that came with my D&D 3.5 Player's Kit has a d10 numbered 1-10. Good thing the d10 and d% are different colours, I've rolled them and gotten the 10 face on both before. -_-; )

Hey Kevin, any advice on seeking dice? I'm trying to collect a full set of this year's Q-Workshop Free RPG Day dice and I've only been able to get three, the d6 from an order with Noble Knight Games and the d% and d12 from an eBay auction. Haven't found anyone else auctioning them though, and not sure where else to try looking around to finish the set. Think they might add them permanently eventually like they did with the orange/black from last year? Though I'd like to finish the set before then because the purple/yellow scheme is awesomesauce with extra win. 

Couldn't get the Chessex die either, blah, though I've gotta admit I'm making the Q-workshop ones a higher priority, lol. All the stores doing it in my state were three hours away, and all three hours away from each other as well, rofl. Had to resort to the internet instead of trying my luck IRL.

Bah, I've been slacking. Haven't hit 1000 total or 500 unique yet. Getting closer slowly though, so that's at least something. I'll catch up someday! OK, not really, since I focus on RPG dice, but it's fun to dream.

----------


## Milskidasith

So... how would you make a D3?

----------


## Dogmantra

> So... how would you make a D3?


Either a Triangular Prism with the ends rounded, or a D6 with 1, 2 and 3 marked twice.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> In a typical d20, you have the 1 opposite the 20, the 2 is next to the 20 (and opposite the 19), etc. This idea seems to be extended to your own designed d60 and d120, so I thought I would ask you this. What principles are used here and how is the number arrangement determined? Is there any reason the 14 is next to the 20, 6, and 4? Is this done by hand or is there some algorithm that determines what numbers should be next to each other?


Tradition ... thats about all I can say about why the different dice companies choose to lay out the numbers around the 20 ... EXCEPT if the die is a spindown ... then the numbers will decrease ... spiralling around the die 

There have been many different layouts of d20's ... CLICK HERE for some examples




> Does anyone make casino quality (i.e. like the clear red with the inlaid white dots) dice in shapes other than d6?


I have heard that a casino in Australia has 12 sided precision dice ... but they never reply to my emails about them ... thats about all I have hever heard




> do you have any advice for people trying to make their own dice?
> 
> i found a piece of jade and like the colour, so I'm thinking some new d6, my normal ones hate me


Sorry ... I dont ... as I only work in cardboard or Wood ... I have never worke with stone before




> Hey mister Cook, do you have any idea what type of dice these are?:
> 
> Well, no pic, description. There's one d6 that's black and has different times of day (twilight, midnight, day, night, and a few others), and one that's blue and has 3 "Friend" and 3 "Foe" on it. Any ideas?


The Friend/Foe die is similar to the dice by Flying Buffalo but neither my database nor the FBI website confirms this 

Does the time of day die look like the one in the bottom right of this picture?

I dont have a vendor or game for this die either :(




> Hey Kevin, any advice on seeking dice? I'm trying to collect a full set of this year's Q-Workshop Free RPG Day dice and I've only been able to get three, the d6 from an order with Noble Knight Games and the d% and d12 from an eBay auction. Haven't found anyone else auctioning them though, and not sure where else to try looking around to finish the set. Think they might add them permanently eventually like they did with the orange/black from last year? Though I'd like to finish the set before then because the purple/yellow scheme is awesomesauce with extra win.


I have the same problem ... I am hoping that Q-W will supply me with a full set ... for the Q-Workshop Museum

I have emailed them (Q-Workshop) and let them know of our concerns




> Couldn't get the Chessex die either, blah, though I've gotta admit I'm making the Q-workshop ones a higher priority, lol. All the stores doing it in my state were three hours away, and all three hours away from each other as well, rofl. Had to resort to the internet instead of trying my luck IRL.


Chessex die? ... I had not heard of this




> Bah, I've been slacking. Haven't hit 1000 total or 500 unique yet. Getting closer slowly though, so that's at least something. I'll catch up someday! OK, not really, since I focus on RPG dice, but it's fun to dream.


LOL




> So... how would you make a D3?


To add to Dogmantra's reply ... I have found 6 shapes of d3 to date

As to making ... it depends on what you want to make them out of

----------


## erikun

> For things like the obscure dice that I designed/built (the D120 is one of those) ... No ... I really dont use them ...


I'm just popping in for a random question: are there any "dotted" numbered dice that use formats other than the square layout?  I mean, like 3 dots in a triangle format (rather than a line) or 6 dots in the shape of a hexagon (rather than two lines).  I ask because I see a few of your designs like that, specifically the d10s, and the question randomly popped into my head.

Also, the Hexidie looks awesome.   :Small Red Face:

----------


## woodenbandman

> The Friend/Foe die is similar to the dice by Flying Buffalo but neither my database nor the FBI website confirms this 
> 
> Does the time of day die look like the one in the bottom right of this picture?
> 
> I dont have a vendor or game for this die either :(


Those are the dice exactly.

Damn, I had hoped I had something you didn't have.

----------


## Colmarr

> To add to Dogmantra's reply ... I have found 6 shapes of d3 to date


Aren't the triangular prisms on that page actually d5s?

While it's extremely unlikely that the dice would stop on one of the triangular faces, it is technically possible.

Edit: Now that I look closer, I in fact see that the "bright" examples have pips going up to 5...

----------


## The Dark Fiddler

I've read through the thread, and I saw the Depleted Uranium dice that you want, and the Marzapan Dice you have. This raised a few questions.

How would Depleted Uranium dice roll? Marzapan?

What are some other more interesting materials that you'd want to have dice out of (aside from the you dice after you die). This includes ones that don't exists as far as you know that you would want to make.

Do you have any plans for a webcomic where all the characters are dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm just popping in for a random question: are there any "dotted" numbered dice that use formats other than the square layout?  I mean, like 3 dots in a triangle format (rather than a line) or 6 dots in the shape of a hexagon (rather than two lines).  I ask because I see a few of your designs like that, specifically the d10s, and the question randomly popped into my head.
> 
> Also, the Hexidie looks awesome.


I have seen many with alternative patterned pips (dots) 

I even have a THEME for such dice 




> Aren't the triangular prisms on that page actually d5s?
> 
> While it's extremely unlikely that the dice would stop on one of the triangular faces, it is technically possible.
> 
> Edit: Now that I look closer, I in fact see that the "bright" examples have pips going up to 5...


You are correct ... this is why I developed the elongated triangular prism style




> I've read through the thread, and I saw the Depleted Uranium dice that you want, and the Marzapan Dice you have. This raised a few questions.
> 
> How would Depleted Uranium dice roll?


Very heavily I suspect ... as DU is very dense 




> Marzapan?


I suspect that they would roll similar to plush dice




> What are some other more interesting materials that you'd want to have dice out of (aside from the you dice after you die). This includes ones that don't exists as far as you know that you would want to make.


Hmmm ... good question ... I suppose anything that I dont already have would be neat ...

I have heard of ... but am not sure I would want dice made of feces ... 

Does anyone else have any suggestions?




> Do you have any plans for a webcomic where all the characters are dice?


LOL .. that would be fun ... but would take more time ... and creativity than I have at the moment

----------


## shadzar

> I have heard of ... but am not sure I would want dice made of feces ... 
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions?


 :Small Eek: 

Well Mythbusters had how to shine a s*** on one show, so maybe that will help decide how to make dice from it.

I would definitely wear gloves and a mask while working with it.

 :Small Confused: 

What hasn't dice been made from yet?

Gold, bronze, brass, copper, silver, platinum, plastic, bone, wood, paper, jade, marble

Cork dice?

I just got an idea if the Woodland Scenics water will work. Make a gelatinous cube with a mini in it per a tutorial, but make it a big dice with a mini in side. Probably other resins would work better though.  :Small Confused: 

Don't know if it would count for your collection as a unique die, but would be cool to have dice with things in them other than other dice.

How about corn-cob dice?

----------


## The Dark Fiddler

Actually, you know what would be interesting? A mold for making gelatin dice. To eat.

----------


## Lupy

> Actually, you know what would be interesting? A mold for making gelatin dice. To eat.


I'm going to try this with jello. I'll post pictures later.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Random832

On the other end of the "DU = heavy" side, what about a die made of aerogel?

How about a die weighted with helium - roll it on the ceiling?

----------


## Nai_Calus

I saw a pattern for a crocheted d20 once, but I don't crochet or know anyone who does.

Yeah, Chessex made a d6 for Free RPG Day '09. They were one of the lower-tier sponsors though, so I don't think there were that many made. Noble Knight was out of them by the time I got around to doing my order back then, I know. Standard pipped d6 with the 1 side with text stating what it was for, I recall from the picture I saw. I forget what colour, it wasn't one I know off the top of my head.

----------


## Lupy

I made the jello after my post earlier today, and left it to gel until about an hour ago.

I wanted to make a d4, but the jello wasn't sturdy enough. Perhaps if I had used more cold water it would have worked. Regardless, I did make a fairly good d6, but I couldn't smooth the faces very well even with a toothpick.

Here are some photos:

*Spoiler*
Show




Man, it always seems to take forever when you have to stir jello!



*Spoiler*
Show




As you can see, it also didn't support its own weight.



*Spoiler*
Show




Here is a close up of the jello die.



So, unfortunately, this didn't work out so well. However, I can say that until I ate it, I had a die that Kevin didn't.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## The Dark Fiddler

Freeze it then have a Die Popsicle!

----------


## Glyde

You could probably make proper moulds if you had the money/resources. I know I'd love to see that  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## shadzar

> You could probably make proper moulds if you had the money/resources. I know I'd love to see that


There you go Kevin! A request from all of us from the Dice God.

(D)ice cubes for our Mt Dew while we game!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Lupy

Probably, but I did this with what I had in the house.

Suggestions for what would be better than toothpicks?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

JEEPERS




> Well Mythbusters had how to shine a s*** on one show, so maybe that will help decide how to make dice from it.
> 
> I would definitely wear gloves and a mask while working with it.


Yep ... I am a MB fan ... and I saw that episode




> What hasn't dice been made from yet?
> 
> Gold, bronze, brass, copper, silver, platinum, plastic, bone, wood, paper, jade, marble
> 
> Cork dice?


Cork is wood ... I think I have a set of cork dice 

Hmmm .. what have I not seen dice made of ... 
Ice ... 
Toast ... 
Smurfs ... 
Paper Mache ... 
Hair ... 
the list could be endless :P




> I just got an idea if the Woodland Scenics water will work. Make a gelatinous cube with a mini in it per a tutorial, but make it a big dice with a mini in side. Probably other resins would work better though. 
> 
> Don't know if it would count for your collection as a unique die, but would be cool to have dice with things in them other than other dice.


Interesting idea ... i had not heard of Woodland Sceinics before now




> How about corn-cob dice?


Another good idea




> Actually, you know what would be interesting? A mold for making gelatin dice. To eat.


I bet THIS would work




> On the other end of the "DU = heavy" side, what about a die made of aerogel?


I had to look up aerogel as well

I wonder how someone can get ahold of this stuff 

I dont have an interest in making it myself ... anybody care to try?




> How about a die weighted with helium - roll it on the ceiling?


I do have baloon dice (but they are just pictures of dice on a milar baloon) ... and inflatable dice ... I wonder if they are filled with helium ... if they would float?




> I saw a pattern for a crocheted d20 once, but I don't crochet or know anyone who does.


I did as well ... on etsy ... and had the same problem ... the same seller sold one die ... but I missed the end of the auction :( ... she does not plan to make more 




> Yeah, Chessex made a d6 for Free RPG Day '09. They were one of the lower-tier sponsors though, so I don't think there were that many made. Noble Knight was out of them by the time I got around to doing my order back then, I know. Standard pipped d6 with the 1 side with text stating what it was for, I recall from the picture I saw. I forget what colour, it wasn't one I know off the top of my head.


My copy is on its way to me ... as we speak ...




> ... So, unfortunately, this didn't work out so well. However, I can say that until I ate it, I had a die that Kevin didn't.


LOL .. perhaps the mold above would help?




> There you go Kevin! A request from all of us from the Dice God.
> 
> (D)ice cubes for our Mt Dew while we game!


Done ... see the link above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey Kevin, any advice on seeking dice? I'm trying to collect a full set of this year's Q-Workshop Free RPG Day dice and I've only been able to get three, the d6 from an order with Noble Knight Games and the d% and d12 from an eBay auction. Haven't found anyone else auctioning them though, and not sure where else to try looking around to finish the set. Think they might add them permanently eventually like they did with the orange/black from last year? Though I'd like to finish the set before then because the purple/yellow scheme is awesomesauce with extra win.


Sorry for the delay ... I managed to get ahold of a set for myself .. but that was all that they had ... at the time 

They are now selling these on ebay and likely will have some at GenCon ... if there are any left after ebay

----------


## Totally Guy

I saw a bowling ball for sale with a large D6 set in it.  I wonder if anybody makes a D20 version for geeks like us?

----------


## Random832

To your knowledge, has anyone ever made a "pop-o-matic bubble" of a type other than d6, or which A) can be opened and a die placed into and B) is suitable for use with a standard-sized twenty-sided die?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I saw a bowling ball for sale with a large D6 set in it.  I wonder if anybody makes a D20 version for geeks like us?


I also saw the silver one ...I have seen one in RED as well ... but unfortunatley ... all were D6 




> To your knowledge, has anyone ever made a "pop-o-matic bubble" of a type other than d6, or which A) can be opened and a die placed into and B) is suitable for use with a standard-sized twenty-sided die?


Unfortunately I have never seen a non d6 ... nor a self loadable pop-o-matic ... it would be cool though ... that would end cheating ... and would eliminate the need for a dice tower

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I saw a bowling ball for sale with a large D6 set in it.  I wonder if anybody makes a D20 version for geeks like us?


I just saw this black one fo the first time today

----------


## Rixx

I have never been a fan of the pyramid-style d4 - they're read differently from the other dice and barely roll at all. What's your favorite kind of alternately shaped d4?

----------


## Thrawn183

What's the largest number of dice you have rolled at the same time?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have never been a fan of the pyramid-style d4 - they're read differently from the other dice and barely roll at all. What's your favorite kind of alternately shaped d4?


WOW ... there are so many ... I guess I would have to choose [url=http://www.dicecollector.com/LOOSE_KEVIN_COOKS_DESIGN_01.jpg]THIS ONE as I designed and built it ... and I find it easiest to read 




> What's the largest number of dice you have rolled at the same time?


Ya know ... I never really counted ... as I dont get to game much anymore

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Claudia Malmberg Stained Glass D20 above for highlights of dice added in July 2009

----------


## The Dark Fiddler

That's a nice die, it'd be a shame to roll it.

----------


## Nai_Calus

Those stained glass ones are awesome.

Never did manage to find the Chessex Free RPG Day die, but I did manage to win the auction for the Q-workshop purple/yellow elven dice, so that quest will soon be complete. Thanks again for the headsup on that.  :Small Big Grin: 

Though I've managed to end up with two spare d6(Not a problem, I play Shadowrun), two spare d% and a spare d12, lol.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Those stained glass ones are awesome.


I agree




> Never did manage to find the Chessex Free RPG Day die, but I did manage to win the auction for the Q-workshop purple/yellow elven dice, so that quest will soon be complete. Thanks again for the headsup on that.


You are very welcome

----------


## Thrawn183

> Ya know ... I never really counted ... as I dont get to game much anymore


Never just loaded up a fridge or a bathtub and let 'em all go?  It would be fun to see how close they actually came to the statistical average.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Never just loaded up a fridge or a bathtub and let 'em all go?  It would be fun to see how close they actually came to the statistical average.


LOL ... it would be more like a small swimming pool

----------


## Thelas

Okay, background.
We all know about d10s that have faces that show 0-9, not 1-10.
And you probably know about (/have) d6s that show 0-2 twice (that is, 1d3-1).
(if you don't, see here: http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x.../betrayalhouse )
Now for the question.
How many other dice do you know like that? (That is, a die that intrinsically has a modifier to its rolls).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Okay, background.
> We all know about d10s that have faces that show 0-9, not 1-10.


Most do ... but ... there are true D10's that are numbered 1-10 ... the Koplow True D10's for example




> How many other dice do you know like that? (That is, a die that intrinsically has a modifier to its rolls).


I am sure there are lots ... the problem is ... I dont record such things ... I just record what is on the faces ... so a search would have to be very exhaustive ... to find such dice

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Crystal Caste inflatable D20 above for highlights of  dice added in August 2009

----------


## Fax Celestis

Got any dice inside dice? I like to call them metadice or hypercube dice.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Got any dice inside dice? I like to call them metadice or hypercube dice.


Many ... what I call Double Dice ... so many in fact .. that there is a an entire page (theme) devoted to them to them

----------


## Ripped Shirt Kirk

All hail the dice god! ALL HAIL!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> All hail the dice god! ALL HAIL!


Nope .. I am just his photographer and accountant  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## shadzar

> Nope .. I am just his photographer and accountant


Must be a *tax*ing job.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Must be a *tax*ing job.


Yea ... but its great for my image and the payoff is great : :Small Red Face:

----------


## shadzar

:Small Eek:  He got me with a double pun! I lose.  :Small Frown: 

 :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Nai_Calus

Merciful gods, it's like porn.

I like that inflatable d20, the tiny metal dice and the new chainmail dice the best, I think. More stuff to long for, gah.

Clearly I need to sell a kidney so I can go to GenCon next year, those booth pictures are absolutely indecent.

And pfft, you *are* the god of dice, just admit it.  :Small Amused:  (I jokingly claim to be the Elven god of dice.  :Small Tongue:  )

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Merciful gods, it's like porn.
> 
> I like that inflatable d20, the tiny metal dice and the new chainmail dice the best, I think. More stuff to long for, gah.
> 
> Clearly I need to sell a kidney so I can go to GenCon next year, those booth pictures are absolutely indecent.
> 
> And pfft, you *are* the god of dice, just admit it.  (I jokingly claim to be the Elven god of dice.  )


LOL ... 

Dice Porn?

----------


## Nai_Calus

Ahaahaha. Yes. XD

----------


## miss_j_bean

Hello Mr. Collector of All Dice,
I have a question regarding your Magic the Gathering 10-sided dice with mana symbols for 0s. 
Do you have any extras/doubles? If so, is there anything I could do to trade you something for them? I've been trying unsuccessfully to get another set of these for ten LONG years (my original set disappeared over time) and as far as I can tell you are the only person on the whole internet who publicly admits to owning them. I've tried stalking ebay to no avail. 
Perhaps I could make something? I could take blanks and modify them with the highest quality nail polish and sharpies (as I do for my own custom dice). Is there any you are looking for? Earlier in this thread you mentioned mtg spin down d20s, I could try to get set up to supply them regularly and save you some effort when new ones come out. (I'm trying really hard)
 :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:  :Small Smile:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hello Mr. Collector of All Dice,
> I have a question regarding your Magic the Gathering 10-sided dice with mana symbols for 0s. 
> Do you have any extras/doubles? If so, is there anything I could do to trade you something for them? I've been trying unsuccessfully to get another set of these for ten LONG years (my original set disappeared over time) and as far as I can tell you are the only person on the whole internet who publicly admits to owning them. I've tried stalking ebay to no avail. 
> Perhaps I could make something? I could take blanks and modify them with the highest quality nail polish and sharpies (as I do for my own custom dice). Is there any you are looking for? Earlier in this thread you mentioned mtg spin down d20s, I could try to get set up to supply them regularly and save you some effort when new ones come out. (I'm trying really hard)


I do have a couple of duplicates ... but as you know ... these are very rare 

As far as Spindowns ... I have a regular supply of those ... I only needed the older ones ... and I recently completed the full collection 

Rather than trying to make your own ... I suggest approaching Chessex about making some custom d10's for you ... but keep in mind ... you will need to change the design (I heard it must be 10% different) ... in order for it to not be a copywright infringmenet (please note ... I am not a lawyer :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the HUGE Krusen CNC Tech floating face D6 (die #28000 BTW) above for highlights of dice added in SEPTEMBER 2009

----------


## Gralamin

Thats awesome! Looks Steampunkish... Now I wonder if I could get a set of Steampunk Dice.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ... Now I wonder if I could get a set of Steampunk Dice.


Ask and ye shall recieve

----------


## Nai_Calus

The all-important question is, how much does that big floating-face die weigh?  :Small Big Grin: 

I've reached 1,005 total dice and 519 unique dice now, w00t. Should throw together some lots of the duplicates and see if I can sell 'em on ebay to help fund the addition of more unique dice. 

Mmm, those tiny metal Chessex ones from GenCon, do you know if they plan to make them a regular thing, or at least have them at GenCon next year, or if they were a one-time thing? I love tiny dice and I want some.  :Small Frown:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> The all-important question is, how much does that big floating-face die weigh?


You are the 3rd person to ask .. I can only guess ... but it seems to be between 5 and 10 pounds 




> I've reached 1,005 total dice and 519 unique dice now, w00t. Should throw together some lots of the duplicates and see if I can sell 'em on ebay to help fund the addition of more unique dice.


Congrats




> Mmm, those tiny metal Chessex ones from GenCon, do you know if they plan to make them a regular thing, or at least have them at GenCon next year, or if they were a one-time thing? I love tiny dice and I want some.


Based on the fact that they printed special banners for them .... I would say that they are a regular item

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Jumbo Q-Workshop LIFE d20 above for highlights of dice added in OCTOBER 2009

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the 2009 NAF Bloodbowl die above for highlights of dice added in NOVEMBER 2009

----------


## Nai_Calus

Mmm, dice. 

Which reminds me that as soon as I get my new computer set up and Open Office installed, I need to re-count all my dice. Stupid hard drive crash, lost my spreadsheet.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I need to re-count all my dice. Stupid hard drive crash, lost my spreadsheet.


Take Backups :) 

I am almost paranoid about them ... 

I have only lost 1 HD ... since 1988 (my first computer with an HD)

Without my backup ... I would have lost everything 

Which reminds me .. I need to take backups of a couple of boards today 

- Kevin Cook

Oracle Corporation - DB-Generic (DBA) Support - Global Technical Lead (GTL)
Oracle Corporation - DB-Generic (DBA) Advanced Resolution Team (AR)

----------


## Random832

What's the point of "floating face" dice? like http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT17_...ITE_PVC_01.jpg

----------


## Nai_Calus

Hah, this last computer that just went made me so bad about backups. No good way of getting stuff off.

I've lost... Three HDs at this point, since 1997. I've gotten to the point where I expect to lose all my personal data every few years, rofl. (The first two deaths were the same computer, the original one we first had. The hard drive failed twice. Twice! I have lousy luck with HDs)

And at least it's not that bad. It's only a bit over 1,000 dice to re-count, and I only keep track of how many I have of each size, and how many of those aren't duplicates. 

I don't even want to think about what you'd have to go through to re-document your collection.  :Small Eek:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What's the point of "floating face" dice? like http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT17_...ITE_PVC_01.jpg


I am not sure I understand the question ... it is just like any other die ... it is used to generate random numbers ... it is just another shape of d6 




> Hah, this last computer that just went made me so bad about backups. No good way of getting stuff off.


I use a program called GoodSync (goodsync.com) and backup to both a laptop and an internal drive ... it is quite easy to use ... and is really inexpensive ... I have 3 copies




> I've lost... Three HDs at this point, since 1997. I've gotten to the point where I expect to lose all my personal data every few years, rofl. (The first two deaths were the same computer, the original one we first had. The hard drive failed twice. Twice! I have lousy luck with HDs)


OUCH




> And at least it's not that bad. It's only a bit over 1,000 dice to re-count, and I only keep track of how many I have of each size, and how many of those aren't duplicates. 
> 
> I don't even want to think about what you'd have to go through to re-document your collection.


Yea ... I dont either

----------


## Random832

> I am not sure I understand the question ... it is just like any other die ... it is used to generate random numbers ... it is just another shape of d6


Is there any benefit?

For that matter, does it even work as well as an ordinary cube to begin with? (it seems like it could end up unbalanced)

In particular, there's a couple on the theme page that have the face showing up rotated at a 45 degree angle (so on the other faces you'd see an edge of the inner cube) - do these always land in a way that you can see the face that comes up?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is there any benefit?


Ah ... ok ... now I see ... there is no mechanical benefit ... it is just an attractive arrangment




> For that matter, does it even work as well as an ordinary cube to begin with? (it seems like it could end up unbalanced)


Unbalanced ... how so? ... it would be like saying if you took a hollow cube ... and placed a cube inside it ... it would become imbalnaced ... Double Dice do this .. the dice are balanced for rolling ... but would be hard to roll with 'english' as they have a variable center of gravity 




> In particular, there's a couple on the theme page that have the face showing up rotated at a 45 degree angle (so on the other faces you'd see an edge of the inner cube) - do these always land in a way that you can see the face that comes up?


Yep .. but as you can see .. it still ends up with one of the indica faces point up ... so it still functions as a die :)

----------


## Kallisti

First off, wow. Your collection is made of pure awesome. 

Moving on to the actual question, is there some way I could get a relatively-inexpensive replica of that roman gaming die from earlier? It looked very nice. I already checked the antique dice manufacturer you linked to earler, but they didn't seem to have any.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> First off, wow. Your collection is made of pure awesome.


Thanks ... glad you like it 




> Moving on to the actual question, is there some way I could get a relatively-inexpensive replica of that roman gaming die from earlier? It looked very nice. I already checked the antique dice manufacturer you linked to earler, but they didn't seem to have any.


I only know of roman replicas from the Louvre in Paris ... and unfortunately ... they dont includ the jade die discussed above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Triskaideconal Prism die above (from Unconventional Dice) for highlights of dice added in December 2009

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried in January ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Crystal Caste Colombian Emerald D20 (and 29000th die in the collection) above for highlights of dice added in January 2010

----------


## Vulkarius

Not terribly sure if this was asked before (you'll have to forgive me for not reading EVERY page I just joined a month ago) but what if...

You wake up to the smell of smoke and burning plastic. Quick! What die(dice) do you grab before the house burns down?

----------


## randomhero00

Sorry if this has already been asked, long thread...
How truly balanced can a die be? I get that there's a different quality in the materials which will provide slightly different roles and such but how big of a factor are we talking about? How close to the proper %s can a die get?

So, in other words, how close would one of the more accurate die in the world be to a true random number generator? 

Further along that line, how far off is the average die? 

I understand you might not know, but if anyone does...plus with casinos and all that money having to do with dice through them I figure there must have been a study at some point. 

Thanks

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Not terribly sure if this was asked before (you'll have to forgive me for not reading EVERY page I just joined a month ago) but what if...
> 
> You wake up to the smell of smoke and burning plastic. Quick! What die(dice) do you grab before the house burns down?


No worries ... as answers can change over time ... 

Truth ... I would rely on the fire suppression system ... otherwise I likely would grab MINT1




> How truly balanced can a die be? I get that there's a different quality in the materials which will provide slightly different roles and such but how big of a factor are we talking about? How close to the proper %s can a die get?
> 
> So, in other words, how close would one of the more accurate die in the world be to a true random number generator?


Well ... it depends on a lot of factors ... if you are talking about the average mass produced Chinese six sided die ... I bet there would be a lot of variance from average for 1M rolls ... you would have much less variance with a precision casino die ... BUT ... such dice are watched carefully ... and 'burned' after a certain number of hours ... so that any imperfections in the die that may effect the 'close to average' rolls is eliminated




> Further along that line, how far off is the average die?


Probably pretty far ... it would take a LOT of rolls ... on several different surfaces to determine how much ... but for gaming or board game purposes .. they are in my opinon ... random enough 

There are of course exceptions ... I have found normal dice ... versus gaffed dice ... that do not roll random ... likely due to some manufacturing variance




> I understand you might not know, but if anyone does...plus with casinos and all that money having to do with dice through them I figure there must have been a study at some point.


I feel certain that the various gaming commissions test dice regularly 


Incidentally ... if you think that this dice thread is long and hard to search ... try this one ... 51 pages ... I sometimes have trouble searching it ... much less remembering my previous answers :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Shapeways made ... Fingers designed "Ugly D20" above for highlights of dice added in February 2010

----------


## Kevin_Cook

For those of you who are in Italy ... there are some amazing dice being sold in Milan ... IRONDIE

----------


## dragoonsgone

That's a pretty cool die you posted a pic of today.

What's a good way to get some nice d6s that look pretty good?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That's a pretty cool die you posted a pic of today.


I posted a link to a page with a LOT of cool dice ... is there one in particular that you like? 




> What's a good way to get some nice d6s that look pretty good?


This is a very vague question ... 

What specifically are you looking for ?

----------


## Quincunx

Cross-posted from another thread:



> Ok so in 4e what the character generator does is show you the score that you add to your roll so that you don't really have to add anything, why not take it a step further?
> 
> I'm thinking of making or buying (if possible) dry-erase dice!
> 
> They would be a tad bit bigger than the normal dice but you would be able to write on them... I could have 1 d20 for each power that has a different bonus to attack.
> At will 1 = +5 to attack
> At will 2 = +6 to attack
> The d20's will have the bonus to attack already calculated in (critical failure/success will be in different colors). This can be applied to dice for weapon damage and skill usage also
> 
> Although a little troublesome this will allow everyone at the table to see what the person actually got total on a roll (so cheaters won't be able to cheat). Also I think the idea of giant dice is fun :D


I found several posts in this thread where you talked about blank and customizable dice, but mostly made of dice plastic.  Is this idea of dry-erasable dice feasible?  (The other thread already determined it wasn't wise.)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is this idea of dry-erasable dice feasible?  (The other thread already determined it wasn't wise.)


Not only is it feasible ... they actually exist from Minion Games

Now ... I do say that they will likely erase easily ... so when tossing them ... it would be best to use a dice cup that is of hard material ... like a large glass ... or small trash can ... so as not not smudge the indicia

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the IRONDIE Rare Red Nullifier die above for highlights of dice added in March 2010

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the die number 30000 in the collection above for highlights of dice added in April 2010

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the Shapeways artist JVO's fantastic D6 above for highlights of dice added in May 2010

----------


## Baalthazaq

Hey Kevin, 

I was thinking about dice I wanted to get since the last question I asked.

I'm very OCD about certain things, and I'm looking for dice that do four things. 
1) Look cool. 
2) Match in style. 
3) Show numbers without being inked/painted/etc.
4) Are somewhat fair (I don't need super precision, just something I won't notice). 

Any dice you could advise that fit these criteria?

This for example seems perfect if a little expensive, but I'd need a matching D4, D6, D8, D10, D12, D20 (D3, D5 and D100, would be a bonus).

Though I'm guessing these might be a little costly too, something simpler would work too, so long as the numbers are "built into" the dice themselves and are still visible after the paint wears away.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Any dice you could advise that fit these criteria?
> 
> This for example seems perfect if a little expensive, but I'd need a matching D4, D6, D8, D10, D12, D20 (D3, D5 and D100, would be a bonus).
> 
> Though I'm guessing these might be a little costly too, something simpler would work too, so long as the numbers are "built into" the dice themselves and are still visible after the paint wears away.



LOL .. you guessed my answer ... I like the Thorn Dice so much that I bought (and recently posted) a copy of them in GOLD ($89 US)

CLICK HERE to gaze upon these beauties ... I will be bringing them to GenCon ... to show and try to boost Shapeways use

----------


## Baalthazaq

Damnit... the gold ones are gorgeous, but I couldn't justify the expense. 

Maybe I will try one of the other materials though. Thanks. :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Damnit... the gold ones are gorgeous, but I couldn't justify the expense.



I was kind of surprised that the Gold is only about $4 US more than the stainless

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the The amazing D6 from Unconventional Dice (above) for highlights of dice added in June 2010 

Can read this d6?

----------


## Kaulesh

When you first started collecting, did you make use of the Chessex Pound-O-Dice or any similar offers? It seems like it would have been a nice way to possibly increase your stock of unique dice relatively quickly. Then again, you may randomly end up with a bag of a hundred or so d6 that are all the same.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> When you first started collecting, did you make use of the Chessex Pound-O-Dice or any similar offers?


I started collecting in 1977 ... back then .. there pretty much were only 2 companies that made dice (Gamescience and Armory) ... Bulk dice like the pounds of dice ... are  recent option ... so the answer is No :) 




> It seems like it would have been a nice way to possibly increase your stock of unique dice relatively quickly. Then again, you may randomly end up with a bag of a hundred or so d6 that are all the same.


Very true

----------


## Baalthazaq

By the way, Warhammer 8th edition is coming out, and with it a set of D6 Skull dice (buyable separately, ~$15 for 8 if I recall correctly) from Games-Workshop.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> By the way, Warhammer 8th edition is coming out, and with it a set of D6 Skull dice (buyable separately, ~$15 for 8 if I recall correctly) from Games-Workshop.


Odd that you mention these as a fellow collector showed me these just this morning ... do you have any details as to when these will be available as the GW website says they are sold out?

----------


## Baalthazaq

Ouch sold out on site eh? Maybe try getting down to an actual Games Workshop, preferably today. 

They're only available for the new release of Warhammer, AFAIK.

----------


## Baalthazaq

I'm stopping by today, I'll have a look and see if they have any left.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm stopping by today, I'll have a look and see if they have any left.


Thanks ... I will try local shops as well

----------


## BobVosh

Are there any dice you are aware of that resemble nuts, bolts, or gears(etc, anything robot-ty)?

I'm going to play a robot in D20 modern and would like to annoy Scott by getting custom dice for the character.

----------


## starbolt

I bought a mixed dice pack from a convention and in it I found a rather curious dice. it is a 12 sider with the numbers 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 6, 6, 7, 7, 7, 8.

The three has a circle around it and it is a white base with black letters.  Has anyone else gotten or seen one of these?

----------


## TheMeMan

As a man who likes antiquity, I have a question:

What is the oldest dice you own?

Also, another quick one, what is the most unique(In your opinion) dice you own?

----------


## Vulkarius

Question! Do you have any glass dice? If so then: have you done this? http://www.wackyuses.com/experiments/friedmarbles.htm

Well just a thought.

----------


## Kaulesh

Do you collect cheesy love dice or anything like that? I bought some as a gag for my girlfriend. There were two different sets of two dice. One set has cuddle, kiss, stuff like that on one die and couch, chair, stuff like that on the other. The other set has stroke, massage, etc on one and face, arms, etc on the other.

She thought they were cute.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are there any dice you are aware of that resemble nuts, bolts, or gears(etc, anything robot-ty)?


I have seen them in dice devices but not as dice themselves




> I bought a mixed dice pack from a convention and in it I found a rather curious dice. it is a 12 sider with the numbers 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 6, 6, 7, 7, 7, 8.
> 
> The three has a circle around it and it is a white base with black letters.  Has anyone else gotten or seen one of these?


Please send me an email on this as it will take some research to see if I have one or not ... if possible ... inlcude a photo




> As a man who likes antiquity, I have a question:
> 
> What is the oldest dice you own?


I suspect it is the 2nd century Persian die ... it would be better if you :OOK HERE




> Also, another quick one, what is the most unique(In your opinion) dice you own?


Well ... most unique is not really a term as unique means "existing  as  the  only  one  or  as  the  sole  example" 

I do have a theme for special dice ... which may or may not be unique 




> Question! Do you have any glass dice? If so then: have you done this? http://www.wackyuses.com/experiments/friedmarbles.htm
> 
> Well just a thought.


Have ... yes ... CLICK HERE 
Have I tried that ... no ... as it would likely destroy the die ... marbles are sphereical ... and this lends to the effect you see in that link 





> Do you collect cheesy love dice or anything like that?


Yes ... CLICK HERE

----------


## Baalthazaq

> I bought a mixed dice pack from a convention and in it I found a rather curious dice. it is a 12 sider with the numbers 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 6, 6, 7, 7, 7, 8.
> 
> The three has a circle around it and it is a white base with black letters.  Has anyone else gotten or seen one of these?


Sounds to me like you got yourself a set of GOLO dice. 

Link to Kevin's site.

----------


## starbolt

YES, my die looks exactly like the white die over the "play" on the GOLO website

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the The 31000th die in the collection (Crystal Caste Petrified Allosaurus Bone) (above) for highlights of dice added in July 2010

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

Petrified bone?!

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'll ask it again: what is the rarest/most valuable material one of your dice is made from?

Additionally, are any made from dangerous materials - like uranium (depleted or not?).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'll ask it again: what is the rarest/most valuable material one of your dice is made from?
> 
> Additionally, are any made from dangerous materials - like uranium (depleted or not?).


Probably something like this ... as petrified Allosaurus is much more rare than unranium... although I would like a pair of DU dice ... if anyone knows where I can acquire a pair

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

> Probably something like this ... as petrified Allosaurus is much more rare than unranium... although I would like a pair of DU dice ... if anyone knows where I can acquire a pair


Nifty!

How about iridium? Probably not solid, but a iridium-plated die would probably keep its shape forever  :Small Eek:

----------


## Fax Celestis

I have agate and sterling silver d6s, actually. I remember Kevin propositioning a trade, but I am sort of attached since my parents bought me them from a trip.

----------


## Gavinfoxx

What's the best way to get the paint / ink / whiteout / etc. to STICK in the gem style gamescience dice? It always rubs off in a few days, ARGH, what do I use??

----------


## Gavinfoxx

I'm looking for a sharp D8 that can be used for Tali.  Do you know of one, cause I bought some D8's with Tali markings for a Roman-themed RPG, but I would rather get some sharps with the same markings...

----------


## Fax Celestis

> What's the best way to get the paint / ink / whiteout / etc. to STICK in the gem style gamescience dice? It always rubs off in a few days, ARGH, what do I use??


Black, ultra-fine point Sharpie.

----------


## super dark33

is it possible to make a d1000?

----------


## xPANCAKEx

if you have enough time, patience, and a HUGE dice mold it could be do-able... depends how legible you want the sides to be

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Nifty!
> 
> How about iridium? Probably not solid, but a iridium-plated die would probably keep its shape forever


yea .. that would be cool




> What's the best way to get the paint / ink / whiteout / etc. to STICK in the gem style gamescience dice? It always rubs off in a few days, ARGH, what do I use??


Fine point paint pens from a art or graphics store




> I'm looking for a sharp D8 that can be used for Tali.  Do you know of one, cause I bought some D8's with Tali markings for a Roman-themed RPG, but I would rather get some sharps with the same markings...


I suggest you try http://customdice.com/ as they own GameScience now so they are the only sharp edged dice company at the moment




> is it possible to make a d1000?


Yes ... but it would be huge

----------


## rakkoon

I have recently started collecting dice in a mild manner (wooden,metal,shiny ).

Where can I buy some original dice (preferably for not too much money and low shipping cost  :Small Smile: )
Where can I find some fake dice? Magic shops don't have them that much apparently.

I'm drooling over the dice shown in this thread. Soooo beautiful !

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have recently started collecting dice in a mild manner (wooden,metal,shiny ).







> Where can I buy some original dice (preferably for not too much money and low shipping cost )


I am not sure what you mean by Original ... but I can tell you ... the more you buy ... the cheaper the cost per die for shippign will become 

You can try the the links in my links section in particular MANUFACTURERS (Direct and Indirect) ... and ... DISTRIBUTERS

I personnaly recommend GameStation.net ... as they carry most of the dice companies dice 




> Where can I find some fake dice? Magic shops don't have them that much apparently.


I do not make a point of trying to collect gaffed / rigged / fake dice ... so I really cant help much here

----------


## LansXero

Do you know where I could get a set of sharp-edged hematite 16mm dice? Ive been looking for those forever!

----------


## Gavinfoxx

Have you found a game system that could very much benefit from using, say, the D-total?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you know where I could get a set of sharp-edged hematite 16mm dice? Ive been looking for those forever!


Unfortunately no ... and I suspect this is because hematite flakes so easily




> Have you found a game system that could very much benefit from using, say, the D-total?


Any game ... it is just a generic die that takes the place of several other dice

----------


## Gavinfoxx

> Any game ... it is just a generic die that takes the place of several other dice


Mostly, I was looking for a game that generally lets you roll, one at a time, and each at a different point, one dice, making it so that it wouldn't be too big of a deal to ONLY have a D-total, one for the DM, one for each player, and that would be enough to play the entire game.  IE no one is expected to roll more than one dice at a time, and you generally don't have to roll 2d4 or 3d4, you just roll 1d4 if you are rolling d4's, and rolling d3, d4, d6, d8, d10, d12, d20, d24 is relevant to the game... things like that.  I was thinking something where everything is opposed checks, kind of like Ironclaw??

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Mostly, I was looking for a game that generally lets you roll, one at a time, and each at a different point, one dice, making it so that it wouldn't be too big of a deal to ONLY have a D-total, one for the DM, one for each player, and that would be enough to play the entire game.  IE no one is expected to roll more than one dice at a time, and you generally don't have to roll 2d4 or 3d4, you just roll 1d4 if you are rolling d4's, and rolling d3, d4, d6, d8, d10, d12, d20, d24 is relevant to the game... things like that.  I was thinking something where everything is opposed checks, kind of like Ironclaw??


Beats me ... I still play 2nd Ed AD&D ... and Runequest 
so any games newer than that I dont have much knowledge of

----------


## shiram

Well this thread has me definately looking at dice in a new way.
I thought metal dice might make a great gift, but i'm thinking they could be quite loud,  so would the noise be too loud for gaming?

----------


## Fax Celestis

> Well this thread has me definately looking at dice in a new way.
> I thought metal dice might make a great gift, but i'm thinking they could be quite loud,  so would the noise be too loud for gaming?


I haven't found that to be true.

----------


## Umael

I apologize if these have been answered already (too many pages to read! ahh!), but...

Does your collection of dice include casino dice?
What are the regulations on casino dice?
How easy is it to get ahold of casino dice?
You mentioned that casino dice get "burned" when finished.  What do you mean by "burned", and what constitutes "finished"?

Do you have any of the original D&D blue book dice, and if so, what condition are they in?

Are the dice that we can find in an average gaming store of better quality than what you might find at a Wal-Mart or other chain store that does not cater to gamers?  Is so, how can you tell?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I thought metal dice might make a great gift, but i'm thinking they could be quite loud,  so would the noise be too loud for gaming?


I would use a cloth of foam lined box .. then the noise / damage to the table ... becomes a non issue 




> I apologize if these have been answered already (too many pages to read! ahh!), but...


LOL ... Apology accpted




> Does your collection of dice include casino dice?


Yes ... THESE are just some of them




> What are the regulations on casino dice?


It varies from state to state ... but in general ... the dice must be within 1/5000th of an inch variance in all 3 dimensions




> How easy is it to get ahold of casino dice?


Easy ... look on ebay




> You mentioned that casino dice get "burned" when finished.  What do you mean by "burned", and what constitutes "finished"?


The pair of dice is removed from the game ... and will later either be destroyed or will be cancelled (stamped / drilled etc)




> Do you have any of the original D&D blue book dice, and if so, what condition are they in?


Yes .. Near Mint condition




> Are the dice that we can find in an average gaming store of better quality than what you might find at a Wal-Mart or other chain store that does not cater to gamers?


In general yes as they are not produced in as high volume as cheap 6 siders 




> If so, how can you tell?


I measure them with a micrometer

----------


## Umael

Can you tell if there is any durability issues with dice, and if so, how?

(I'm thinking about how the cheap dice are notorious for getting rounded edges that skew the probability.)

Are sharp edges better than rounded edges (for probability)?

Taking an average die (I'll let you decide that, but please tell me what this "average die" is - including which kind), how many rolls does it take before the edges wear enough to skew the results?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Can you tell if there is any durability issues with dice, and if so, how?
> 
> (I'm thinking about how the cheap dice are notorious for getting rounded edges that skew the probability.)
> 
> Are sharp edges better than rounded edges (for probability)?
> 
> Taking an average die (I'll let you decide that, but please tell me what this "average die" is - including which kind), how many rolls does it take before the edges wear enough to skew the results?


Well besides the obvious (use them and see how they last) ... I suppose there is some sort of density / tensile strength test that could be used to determine this ... I just cant tell you what that would be ... Anyone?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I now have a dice question ... 

I have a buddy who is going to be visiting Chicago for several days in the next week or so .. and he is looking for good places to shop for dice ... 

Any ideas?

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

> I now have a dice question ... 
> 
> I have a buddy who is going to be visiting Chicago for several days in the next week or so .. and he is looking for good places to shop for dice ... 
> 
> Any ideas?


As a Chicagoan, I'd love an answer to this one too!

Up until a few years ago, we didn't have any actual gaming stores in Chicago - they were all in the suburbs.

I haven't bought any dice in Chicago yet, but both Cat & Mouse and Chicagoland Games have a decent selection.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I got a reply on another board to try Games Plus in Mt. Prospect.

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

> I got a reply on another board to try Games Plus in Mt. Prospect.


Yep, that's where everyone else that I know goes.

It's just a bit of a treck for those of us without cars  :Small Frown:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the the Rhombic Hexecontahedral D12 by Shapeways Artist clsn (above) for highlights of dice added in August 2010

----------


## rakkoon

Drooling.

Anyway, do you usually buy new dice in a single set or double so that you can trade them?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Drooling.
> 
> Anyway, do you usually buy new dice in a single set or double so that you can trade them?


Usually just one ... as I dont have the space to store many more duplicates

----------


## rakkoon

And the ones you trade with are the ones you got in a package deal?
Also if they are a cool variety of D6, do you buy one, two or five?

----------


## tcrudisi

Why did you choose the dice that you play with, to play with?

Err, I mean, when you play a game that involves dice, why do you use the ones that you use?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> And the ones you trade with are the ones you got in a package deal?


I am not sure what you mean ... sometimes I purchase very rare dice ... just because noone else bids on them ... sometimes they are extras in purchases that I make ... other times people give me duplicates




> Also if they are a cool variety of D6, do you buy one, two or five?


I usually just purchase two ... if they are pipped d6's ... one if they are not pipped




> Why did you choose the dice that you play with, to play with?
> 
> Err, I mean, when you play a game that involves dice, why do you use the ones that you use?


If it is a game that just uses plain d6's ... I just use what is in the box ... if it is a game that uses Polys ... I usually dig out my original set of polys from the collection

----------


## silversnowe

Do you have any antique dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any antique dice?


Yes ... the question of how many ... depends on your definition of Antique ... 50 or 100 years old

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the the D120 by Shapeways Artist SirisC (above) for highlights of dice added in September 2010

----------


## Gralamin

That die looks like a pain to read. Is it easier then it looks?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That die looks like a pain to read. Is it easier then it looks?


Yes ... it is easy to read 

Here is My D120 made several years ago .. it significantly larger than the Shapeways one

----------


## LordOMud

Hey, Mr. Cook, have you ever made a die?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey, Mr. Cook, have you ever made a die?



Yes ... many .. CLICK HERE

----------


## Nai_Calus

Hey Kevin, do you know if Chessex ever made speckled six-sided d3s? Their website lists opaque ones, but I think the one I have might be a manufacturing error - It's neither polished or painted, and it came out of one of the Pound O' Dice bags the FLGS got in a little while back. It's orange/white speckled, 16mm, rounded corners, with numbers, and has 1-3 twice with the same numbers opposite each other and turned 90 degrees to the other side. 

I actually only noticed that it's a d3 today when I was moving dice around and it suddenly occurred to me that a round-corner Chessex d6 should normally have pips instead of numbers, and that's when I noticed inspecting it again that it's a d3. I'd previously just been happy to have come across a non-tumbled one so I'd never really given it closer thought than 'oh cool a raw one'. I'd take a picture but this thing is nearly impossible to read and wouldn't photograph well.

It's kind of puzzling me.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey Kevin, do you know if Chessex ever made speckled six-sided d3s? ...


To my knowledge they never produced such a die ... this sounds like a manufacturing mistake

----------


## Nai_Calus

Would certainly explain why it got pulled for the seconds pile so early, before it got finished at all. The numbering(and number pattern) looks like the opaque six-sided d3s I've found pictures of, which do use rounded corners, so I guess they just wound up using the wrong plastic mix to mold it, or the wrong mold. 

Not that I'm complaining. I have a fondness for error things, so 'raw six-sided d3 accidentally made in the wrong colour' wins a couple of awesome points. XD;

The real question is, when I get around to re-building my spreadsheet for counting how many I have of each type, whether to count it as a d6 or a d3. :P

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ...The real question is, when I get around to re-building my spreadsheet for counting how many I have of each type, whether to count it as a d6 or a d3. :P


In my database ... I count the number of sides ... but note the indicia (faces) under description ... for example ... GameSciences D4 and D8 which are really 8 and 10 sided dice ... just numbered twice for each indica

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Yea .. I know I am late .. this is the October update .. and we are now in December ... November SHOULD be right behind this one 

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the the Windows D6 by Shapeways Artist Friz (above) for highlights of  dice added in October 2010 

BTW .. if anyone can show me proof of the name of the shape of this die ... I will send you a special die 

The designer calls it a ISOHEDRAL TRAPEZOIDAL HEXAHEDRON ... and YES .. this is a fair die

----------


## Cicciograna

> BTW .. if anyone can show me proof of the name of the shape of this die ... I will send you a special die 
> 
> The designer calls it a ISOHEDRAL TRAPEZOIDAL HEXAHEDRON ... and YES .. this is a fair die


What's wrong with this name?

"Isohedral" means that every face has the same shape (for example, this is not isohedral); "Trapezoidal" indicates that each face has the shape of a trapezoid (namely a figure with four sides and one pair of parallel sides); "Hexahedron" simply means that it is a polyhedron with six faces.
More than a name it simply is a description of the dice itself.

By this description we could call the d4 as an Isohedral Triangular Tetrahedron.

EDIT: very interesting die, by the way. Creative, too: I just noticed on your site that the number of holes in the "window" that make up every face of the die, is the outcome of the die... Very creative.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What's wrong with this name?


There is really nothing wrong with the name .. I am just trying to find the actual name of the shape ... as I cannot seem to find any reference to this shape

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post



Click on the "Chained D6"  by Shapeways Artist Stop4Stuff (above) for highlights of  dice added in November 2010

----------


## Oracle_Hunter

> There is really nothing wrong with the name .. I am just trying to find the actual name of the shape ... as I cannot seem to find any reference to this shape


So... by "actual name" you mean like "cube" or "pyramid" instead of "regular hexahedron" or "regular tetrahedron"  :Small Confused:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> So... by "actual name" you mean like "cube" or "pyramid" instead of "regular hexahedron" or "regular tetrahedron"


Sort of 

As I recall .. from back in the dim misties ... back when I received my math minor ... each shape has a proper mathematical name ... for instance  

1 Frequency Snub Cuboctahedral Geodesic Sphere 

or 

Rhombitruncated Icosidodecahedron

The reason I am asking is ... I always try to give the accurate shape name when I post it to the SHAPES PAGE

----------


## ajkkjjk52

Kevin, thanks for this thread, it's been a really fascinating read.

Do you have any fractional dice?  I have a green d10 numbered {1/10,2/10,3/10,...,10/10} but no knowledge of its origin.  Also, if you don't have one I'd be happy to send it your way.

Also, in regards to:



> Are there any RPG systems that focus on d12s or d24s?


Hoplite, I know of one d12-based system, Pokethulhu.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Kevin, thanks for this thread, it's been a really fascinating read.
> 
> Do you have any fractional dice?  I have a green d10 numbered {1/10,2/10,3/10,...,10/10} but no knowledge of its origin.  Also, if you don't have one I'd be happy to send it your way.


[color=blue]I believe I do ... I think they are by KOPLOW [/url]

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post

Usually it is a struggle to choose a 'die of the month' ... this month .. it was easy ... 



Click on the "Frameless d4"  by Shapeways Artist Mctrivia (above) for highlights of  dice added in December 2010

----------


## Kaulesh

Do you have a listing of dice that are normal in every respect but have a single number replaced with an image? I know I've seen some on your site in various places. I love looking through your pictures but I'm stuck at home right now with a 56k connection. Loading up that many images at once is painful.

I suppose my real questions would be "Do you have any of these?" and "If so, can you tell me anything about them (series, etc)?" I could find nothing after a cursory Google search.


I received these in my first Chessex Pound-O-Dice last year. This is a lower resolution but higher quality shot than what was up previously. Redneck engineering FTW! Canvas dice bag + flashlight + cell camera works just fine. It's a vertical sword overlaid on a sun symbol.


I received these in my next Pound-O-Dice today. I believe they're felines of some form but I can also see these being Transformers or something like that. Disregard the other dice, I was recording my purchase for posterity.

Both are thumbnails. Click for a bigger picture.

----------


## Kerrin

Speaking of a die with one number replaced by a symbol, is there a name for this style of die?

As an example, I had these made a couple of years ago for a gaming convention (the other die sides have regular numbers on them):

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have a listing of dice that are normal in every respect but have a single number replaced with an image? I know I've seen some on your site in various places. I love looking through your pictures but I'm stuck at home right now with a 56k connection. Loading up that many images at once is painful.
> 
> I suppose my real questions would be "Do you have any of these?" and "If so, can you tell me anything about them (series, etc)?" I could find nothing after a cursory Google search.
> 
> 
> I received these in my first Chessex Pound-O-Dice last year. This is a lower resolution but higher quality shot than what was up previously. Redneck engineering FTW! Canvas dice bag + flashlight + cell camera works just fine. It's a vertical sword overlaid on a sun symbol.
> 
> 
> I received these in my next Pound-O-Dice today. I believe they're felines of some form but I can also see these being Transformers or something like that. Disregard the other dice, I was recording my purchase for posterity.
> ...



I believe that the dice that you are asking about are 

 

Mechwarrior Faction dice by WizKids 

As to having a theme for dice with a single side replaced with a symbol ... that would be titanic in size ... as I would guess that I have 20000 or so dice like this 




> Speaking of a die with one number replaced by a symbol, is there a name for this style of die?
> 
> As an example, I had these made a couple of years ago for a gaming convention (the other die sides have regular numbers on them):


I have never heard of a name for that type of die

----------


## Kaulesh

> I believe that the dice that you are asking about are 
> 
>  
> 
> Mechwarrior Faction dice by WizKids 
> 
> As to having a theme for dice with a single side replaced with a symbol ... that would be titanic in size ... as I would guess that I have 20000 or so dice like this


You're awesome. Those are the exact dice I have.

Dang, I was hoping I had something I could donate.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

I need YOUR HELP identifying some dice this month ... please see the first section of the hightlights



Click on the "Powers of 2 die"  by Shapeways Artist Mctrivia (above) for highlights of  dice added in January 2011

----------


## BobVosh

So my question is thus:  How many dice have you added in the 3.5 years since you first posted this thread?

Feels weird to type 3.5 and not mean an edition

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> So my question is thus:  How many dice have you added in the 3.5 years since you first posted this thread?
> 
> Feels weird to type 3.5 and not mean an edition


I first posted on July 13 2007 ... on that day .. I had 20361 .... Currently I have about (I have not cataloged the dice received this week) 32933 ... so a bit more than 12572

----------


## BobVosh

Interesting.  You started collecting in 1977 and yet in the last 3ish years you got a 50% increase to your collection.  Is it because there are a lot more dice types, or you can just afford more?

Have you considered using glue on them to make a super die, and then using that to beat an elephant to death with it?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Interesting.  You started collecting in 1977 and yet in the last 3ish years you got a 50% increase to your collection.  Is it because there are a lot more dice types, or you can just afford more?


Probably both




> Have you considered using glue on them to make a super die, and then using that to beat an elephant to death with it?


LOL ... no .. I have not

----------


## rakkoon

Just got a book about dice games for Valentine, yay.

Some professor invented 21 games with a D4, D10, D12, D20 and combinations thereof. There's also some info on the origin (bones?) and mythology of dice and several websites are mentioned
*Spoiler*
Show



He has over 6000 dice (an amateur compared to you but more than I have  :Small Tongue: ) and some antiques are shown (with naked ladies no less)

Do you know of any other people who wrote games for dice other dan a D6 ?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Just got a book about dice games for Valentine, yay.
> 
> Some professor invented 21 games with a D4, D10, D12, D20 and combinations thereof. There's also some info on the origin (bones?) and mythology of dice and several websites are mentioned
> 
> He has over 6000 dice (an amateur compared to you but more than I have ) and some antiques are shown (with naked ladies no less)
> 
> Do you know of any other people who wrote games for dice other dan a D6 ?


Interesting 

I know there are plenty of math games that use non cubic dice as well as many other games in the gaming industry (ie RPGs ... Wargames etc) 

Is this book available in English?

----------


## rakkoon

Hmm, not at first glance but the author did write Face to face with DICE in English, where the before mentioned lady is on the cover.

I'll try these games first before looking for any others. Unless you can recommend one?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hmm, not at first glance but the author did write Face to face with DICE in English, where the before mentioned lady is on the cover.


Ah .. so it was Leo ... got it ... no need as his Face to Face will have the same data I need 




> I'll try these games first before looking for any others. Unless you can recommend one?


LOL ... ya know .. I spend so much time collecting that I have trouble finding time to play

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Everyone here has been so great over the years ... I now need a bit of help ID'ing some comic book symbols ... It has been many years since I worked in the comic industry and I just cant recognize these symbols ... all of them seem familiar ... but I just cant place them 

Click on the thumbnail to see a larger photo 

 

I believe that the symbol on the right is for the Nite Owl (Watchmen) 

I purchased these in an auction and they were custom dice made by Chessex before they were given a cease and desist order

Any help would be greatly helpful


EDIT: Got very fast answer from another reader 

Left to right 

Super Skrull
Legion of Superheroes
Hydra 
Deadpool

----------


## DonDuckie

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3204166328/

the Skull/squid: Hydra

I knew a had seen the skull before. And I'm not even that into comics. So it's proberly in a movie also.

EDIT: never mind, then.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3204166328/
> 
> the Skull/squid: Hydra
> 
> I knew a had seen the skull before. And I'm not even that into comics. So it's proberly in a movie also.
> 
> EDIT: never mind, then.


Thanks for the confirm Don ... it does help 

I am truly amazed that I recognized the other symbols in the set ... I had to look up the Lantern Corps symbols ... and almost missed ... the other Deadpool (his head))  ... S.H.I.E.L.D .. and the second RORSCHACH

----------


## rakkoon

Was talking to a magician yesterday and he was talking about trick dice.
A dice that can throw any number you want, dice that can be "read" from 5 meters away. They sound awfully expensive just to collect. Do you occupy yourself with such dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Was talking to a magician yesterday and he was talking about trick dice.
> A dice that can throw any number you want, dice that can be "read" from 5 meters away. They sound awfully expensive just to collect. Do you occupy yourself with such dice?


I believe that the person was speaking of were Mercury Tappers

----------


## rakkoon

We'll take that as a yes...where do you still find new dice after collecting so many?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> We'll take that as a yes...where do you still find new dice after collecting so many?


LOL .. I find most of my newest dice from the dice manufacturers ... after that .. the best source is eBay

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

Once again ... I need YOUR HELP identifying some dice this month ... please see the first section of the hightlights



Click on the "Tetraballs"  by Shapeways FRIZ (above) for highlights of  dice added in February 2011

----------


## hoskie

I found 3 dice and I remember they're from a game I used to play with my oldest son when he was younger, but I can't remember which game. They are 8-sided with the following pictures on them: an axe, a rope, a raft, an open door, a tennis racket, a sword, a numbered 8-sided die, and an hourglass with a red background. Are you familiar with these dice or do you have any idea where I can find out what game they're from?

----------


## Gralamin

> [color=blue][center]If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 
> 
> Once again ... I need YOUR HELP identifying some dice this month ... please see the first section of the hightlights


The first two look like some variation of Asgard Gifts Elder Futhark dice. Perhaps that would be a good place to start investigating.

----------


## Gavinfoxx

What's the oldest dice you have? Do you have any original Roman Tali, for example? I guess those would be just plain sheep bones!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I found 3 dice and I remember they're from a game I used to play with my oldest son when he was younger, but I can't remember which game. They are 8-sided with the following pictures on them: an axe, a rope, a raft, an open door, a tennis racket, a sword, a numbered 8-sided die, and an hourglass with a red background. Are you familiar with these dice or do you have any idea where I can find out what game they're from?


I checked the database and came up empty :( .. sorry .. searched tennis ... rope/noose ... raft ... sword 




> The first two look like some variation of Asgard Gifts Elder Futhark dice. Perhaps that would be a good place to start investigating.


I thought so as well but the die does not have enough faces .. and even with simplified versions ... they just dont fit :( .. thanks though




> Question: what's the heaviest/densest material you've seen a dice made from? A soft metal, presumably?


Depleted Uranium




> What's the oldest dice you have? Do you have any original Roman Tali, for example? I guess those would be just plain sheep bones!


2nd centruy Persian

I dont have any roman Tali

----------


## Cicciograna

Do electronic dice exist? I found an ugly d6, but I'd like to know if do exist, like, "standalone" handheld dice rollers (with "standalone" meaning dedicated devices whose only purpose is generating random numbers according to die codes).

----------


## Otherworld Odd

Do you have the awesomeliciousness that is the D20 8-ball? 


http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/games/e1ee/

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I found 3 dice and I remember they're from a game I used to play with my oldest son when he was younger, but I can't remember which game. They are 8-sided with the following pictures on them: an axe, a rope, a raft, an open door, a tennis racket, a sword, a numbered 8-sided die, and an hourglass with a red background. Are you familiar with these dice or do you have any idea where I can find out what game they're from?


This question kept bothering me ... and somewhere during the night ... I remembered what it was .. and updated the database .... JUMANJI

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do electronic dice exist? I found an ugly d6, but I'd like to know if do exist, like, "standalone" handheld dice rollers (with "standalone" meaning dedicated devices whose only purpose is generating random numbers according to die codes).


Thurbane is correct ... The device being discussed is the Dragonbone .. and I am seeking a functioning one (I have a broken one) 

Electronic dice have existed for a long time ... See the THINGS page as well as the PALCO for just some of the examples




> Do you have the awesomeliciousness that is the D20 8-ball?


Yep .. did you know that there have been 3 other THINK GEEK sets/dice over the years?

----------


## bansidhe

This is one Q i have been meaning too ask for ages,, a number of years ago there was a fashion in the east,japan I think, for jewellry made of fossilised dinosaur poop[no,honest ,really]
do you have any dice made of this?

also,did the ancient celts use dice at all,before the roman influence I mean?

And thanks for a fascinating thread,i always read this :)

----------


## Otherworld Odd

> Yep .. did you know that there have been 3 other THINK GEEK sets/dice over the years?


Interesting, I didn't know that. I especially like the light-up one.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This is one Q i have been meaning too ask for ages,, a number of years ago there was a fashion in the east,japan I think, for jewellry made of fossilised dinosaur poop[no,honest ,really]
> do you have any dice made of this?
> 
> also,did the ancient celts use dice at all,before the roman influence I mean?
> 
> And thanks for a fascinating thread,i always read this :)


No .. Unfortunately I dont have any dinosaur defication dice :) ... as to the Celtic dice ... I do not recall Celts using anything other than knucklebones (Tali)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the "Extruded Pipe"  by Shapeways Stop4Stuff (above) for highlights of  dice added in March 2011

----------


## Raimun

Does d29 exist? If it does, a lot of ninjas will be happy...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Does d29 exist? If it does, a lot of ninjas will be happy...



Not yet ... but I know of a couple of ways it could be done 

Why Ninjas?

----------


## Raimun

> Not yet ... but I know of a couple of ways it could be done 
> 
> Why Ninjas?


Really? I would be interested to know what an object like that would look like.

As for your question, check the DnD book: Oriental Adventures, p. 72, table 5-7: New weapons and the entry it has for Ninja-to. You will see that it has a somewhat... unique critical threat range.  :Small Amused:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Really? I would be interested to know what an object like that would look like.


Well ... the first shape I can think of is a barrel or spindle shape much like this d20 



Next would be the facited sphere ... like the D33






> As for your question, check the DnD book: Oriental Adventures, p. 72, table 5-7: New weapons and the entry it has for Ninja-to. You will see that it has a somewhat... unique critical threat range.


I never made it past 2nd ED D&D ... moved on to things a bit more logical

----------


## rakkoon

Ooh ooh, I just got my fake dice in the mail. A D10 with two 0's and a D20 with two 20'ies. I'm thinking it would be better for my budget to specialise in fake dice  :Small Smile: 

Do you display your dice in a special way?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you display your dice in a special way?


As I have over 40000 dice ... I dont display them at all ... as it would take far too much room

----------


## rakkoon

But there is a top-100 or something?
A glass display case, a boudoir, ... ?

----------


## randomhero00

(I suspect a player of cheating) is it possible to weight a d20? I don't mean it having 2 20s and no 1s or something I mean nothing able to be seen. And it actually weighed so that it rolls on 20 much more often? I know this can be done for D6s for sure, but I'm not sure if it would work with a d20.

----------


## rakkoon

I have a D20 with two 20ies, so I can never roll a 1. 
If only I still roleplayed ...

----------


## LongVin

> (I suspect a player of cheating) is it possible to weight a d20? I don't mean it having 2 20s and no 1s or something I mean nothing able to be seen. And it actually weighed so that it rolls on 20 much more often? I know this can be done for D6s for sure, but I'm not sure if it would work with a d20.


It's possible. I think there is a guide somewhere online that if you put dice in the oven on the opposite side of the one you want to come up you can improve the odds of a toss.

----------


## CarpeGuitarrem

I'm investigating the possibility of throwing D6's so that they scatter across a table, but don't scatter too far (staying close together). So far, I've been using tiny dice (8mm, I think), and they scatter pretty far if I'm not careful. I have to be very, very careful with how I throw it to get a close scatter, even with only four dice. So, triple question.

A: is there a particular way that I can throw the dice to get them to scatter, but not too far?

B: would using bigger dice (16mm, for example) prevent the dice from scattering so far?

C: I've been testing it on a tile floor, and I imagine the result would be similar to that of a hard tabletop. How much would a softer surface impact the rolling of the dice?

EDIT: I want to achieve scattering pretty close to this.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> But there is a top-100 or something?
> A glass display case, a boudoir, ... ?


Nope .. that is why I have an online display :) 




> (I suspect a player of cheating) is it possible to weight a d20? I don't mean it having 2 20s and no 1s or something I mean nothing able to be seen. And it actually weighed so that it rolls on 20 much more often? I know this can be done for D6s for sure, but I'm not sure if it would work with a d20.


As a matter of fact ... I added a weighted d20 last month 



It is pretty heavily weighted .. but as you can see .. the modification is somewhat crude

----------


## rakkoon

I have a D6 like that, too bad you can see it clearly.
So they exist in all versions?
Sweeeeet.

----------


## Titanium Fox

I don't know if this has been asked already, but what systems use a d24?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have a D6 like that, too bad you can see it clearly.
> So they exist in all versions?
> Sweeeeet.


I have only seen weighted D6 and D20 ... I even have a theme for such dice .... WEIGHTED DICE




> I don't know if this has been asked already, but what systems use a d24?


The only game I have ever heard to use d24's regularly is button men ... but that game uses all dice (or so I am told)

----------


## rakkoon

Volkswagen weighted dice.
So that you'll be happy when you use their dice.
That's psychology on a whole new level  :Small Smile:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the "Interlocked Die"  by Shapeways Willlapuerta (above) for highlights of  dice added in April 2011

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the "44 Cuboctohedron D8"  by Shapeways artist Dizingof (above) for highlights of  dice added in May 2011

----------


## Seb Wiers

> I have a D6 like that, too bad you can see it clearly.
> So they exist in all versions?


If by "they exist" you mean "somebody somewhere has made one", sure.  The one Kevin_Cook posted looks like a home-done job produced using a drill (probably a drill press) and some sort of weighted filling.

----------


## Fhaolan

Here's an odd question.

My wife makes custom jewelry and the like, and she's thinking some polyhedrals mixed in would do well on the Con circuit. I tried drilling some old dice that I didn't care about with my drillpress as an experiment, and the die just shattered. 

Before I try this on newer die, any suggestions for improving drilling plastic die?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ... Before I try this on newer die, any suggestions for improving drilling plastic die?


LOL .. how did you know I had done the exact same thing (exploded dice on a drill press)?

The Key is slow speed (I do it at 200 rpm) and keeping the bit cool 

I have been woodworking for about 40 years now .. so I try to combine woodworking and dice as much as possible 

I made this cane (click thumb for full photo) for my brothers wedding back in 2005



It is 1.25 inch turned oak shaft .. with a 55mm Koplow D20 ... I drilled a 1.25 inch hole in the die (about 1 inch deep) using a forstner bit and kept pouring ice water on the whole mess while it ground through the die at 200 rpm ( the slowest my Delta Industrial will go) 

As for selling at cons .. from my experience at GenCon Indy and Origns .. there are tons of sellers there .. but small cons may be a good place to sell

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the "Hex Die"  by Shapeways artist Mandalorian (above) for highlights of  dice added in June 2011

----------


## Kevin_Cook

GenCon anyone?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the dark amber D32 (above) for highlights of  dice added in July 2011

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Shapeways artist Mctrivia's 'Death Ball' or as I like to call it ... the Queen Anne's Lace D36 for highlights of  dice added in August 2011

----------


## sdream

This is an awesome thread and collection.

Shapeways is pretty cool, I was sad that I can't find that ball d4 for sale without a skull.

I always wanted a D4 that is not ouchie, and only shows one number, instead of showing all and choosing by angle.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This is an awesome thread and collection.
> 
> Shapeways is pretty cool, I was sad that I can't find that ball d4 for sale without a skull.
> 
> I always wanted a D4 that is not ouchie, and only shows one number, instead of showing all and choosing by angle.



Did you contact the artist who made the d4 that you found with a skull ... to see if it can be made without a skull?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Mechanical Oddities Steampunk Die highlights of  dice added in September 2011

----------


## Deth Muncher

> If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 
> 
> 
> 
> Click on the Mechanical Oddities Steampunk Die highlights of  dice added in September 2011


This is the coolest.

Also, I have a question for you:

In the not too distant past, my dicebag was stolen, which was a sad day in Nerdlandia. I lost probably about 75 dollars worth of dice, not including the bag itself. As such, I've stuck to pretty much the cheapest dice my FLGS sells, but I've noticed that the edges are really rounded, which sucks. I'd like to buy a set of dice that's actually fair and with fairly defined edges. Does such a thing exist for under, say, 20 dollars? Actually, ideally I would want to buy each die individually, so I could stock up on d6s and d4s (I play a lot of Sorcerors in D&D).

Other question: Does anyone make a d100 other than the Zocchihedron?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ....
> 
> Does such a thing exist for under, say, 20 dollars? Actually, ideally I would want to buy each die individually, so I could stock up on d6s and d4s (I play a lot of Sorcerors in D&D).
> 
> Other question: Does anyone make a d100 other than the Zocchihedron?


I am glad you like the Steampunk die 

As for fair dice .. my personal favorite are GameScience dice ... Gamestation.net sells them (as they are the owners of Gamescience now) 

As to the D100 ... at present this is only made by Gamescience / Gamestation 

Feel free to keep the questions coming :)

----------


## RedWarrior0

Here's one about the ouchies:

What's the most dangerous d4 you've seen? Any with serrated edges or barbed points?

Also, some of these new dice you inventory are really awesome.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Here's one about the ouchies:
> 
> What's the most dangerous d4 you've seen? Any with serrated edges or barbed points?


There are many very sharp d4's designed by Shapeways Artists 

My personal favorite is the CeramicWombat Thorn 






> Also, some of these new dice you inventory are really awesome.


LOL ... thanks .. I am glad you like them

----------


## Serpentine

Oo oo! I have a dice question! I'm making bracelets with sets of removable mini dice, thusly. However, mini dice are distressingly tricky to reliably source. Does anyone have any reliable sources of mini dice sets?


> Here's an odd question.
> 
> My wife makes custom jewelry and the like, and she's thinking some polyhedrals mixed in would do well on the Con circuit. I tried drilling some old dice that I didn't care about with my drillpress as an experiment, and the die just shattered. 
> 
> Before I try this on newer die, any suggestions for improving drilling plastic die?


I've been drilling a whole lot of dice for my dice jewellery. I'm using a cordless hand drill. The only ones I've shattered are super teeny-tiny d6s. My main problems are 1. drilling straight (I've been thinking a drill press would fix that, but from what you've said maybe not...), and 2. getting stuck as the friction of the drill heats up and melts the inside of the die which then hardens when it stops, sealing the bit in, and often resulting in a broken bit and a whole lot of frustration  :Small Sigh: 
The main thing that comes to mind is size: what size bit are you using?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ... However, mini dice are distressingly tricky to reliably source. Does anyone have any reliable sources of mini dice sets?


Crystal Caste and Koplow both make them 

Gamestation.net ... RPGShop.com and FRPGames.com usually stock them 




> I've been drilling a whole lot of dice for my dice jewellery. I'm using a cordless hand drill. The only ones I've shattered are super teeny-tiny d6s. My main problems are 1. drilling straight (I've been thinking a drill press would fix that, but from what you've said maybe not...), and 2. getting stuck as the friction of the drill heats up and melts the inside of the die which then hardens when it stops, sealing the bit in, and often resulting in a broken bit and a whole lot of frustration 
> The main thing that comes to mind is size: what size bit are you using?


Bit size is a good consideration .. but the main things when working with any material are

* work with a stable platform (a hand drill cannot provide that) .. drill press is your best reasonable option 
* work at a slow RPM to cut down on heat 
* keep your work cool (some materials cant be cooled with water so constant air flow must be used 
* keep your tools sharp .. many dont consider how quickly a drill bit dulls .. invest in a drill sharpening system like a Drill Doctor  

"I thought you were a dice collector? (Woodworker for 40+ years) 
I also collect dice"

----------


## Razgriez

A few questions for you Mr. Kevin, if you don't mind me asking. Apologies if these have been asked before:

1. What's material do you like seeing dice being made from?

2. Likewise, are there any materials that makes you cringe to see dice made from?

3. If not the same of 1 or 2, what is the strangest material you have seen dice made from?

4. What is the Oldest dice you own?

5. When play some games (notably RPG and Table top war games,) do you prefer to use Generic and/or Specialist dice (I.E. a pile of d6 dice from certain companies?) or dice made by/for the game's producers? Including Novelty dice (I.E. if playing Warhammer Fantasy/40,000, using Games Workshop/Citadel Minitures dice (aside from the Scatter/Artillery/Special Order dice used for each of it's various games) 

6. In a similar way, do you like using larger dice or smaller ones?

----------


## Serpentine

> Crystal Caste and Koplow both make them 
> 
> Gamestation.net ... RPGShop.com and FRPGames.com usually stock them


I know they make them, but they tend to not have them in stock.



> Bit size is a good consideration .. but the main things when working with any material are
> 
> * work with a stable platform (a hand drill cannot provide that) .. drill press is your best reasonable option 
> * work at a slow RPM to cut down on heat 
> * keep your work cool (some materials cant be cooled with water so constant air flow must be used 
> * keep your tools sharp .. many dont consider how quickly a drill bit dulls .. invest in a drill sharpening system like a Drill Doctor


He asked about dice splitting. I've never had a full-sized die split while I've been using a hand drill. And I have a couple of little clamps I use to hold them down (the main problem there is with the odd shapes of the dice...). I think hand drills already only have a low RPM, too.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> A few questions for you Mr. Kevin, if you don't mind me asking. Apologies if these have been asked before:


No Worries




> 1. What's material do you like seeing dice being made from?


Well .. Plastic is pretty obvious .. but Metal is more durable 

I have been long questing after the one and only (as far as I know) pair of depleated uranium dice 




> 2. Likewise, are there any materials that makes you cringe to see dice made from?


Candy ... as I know they will not last long ... this is why mine are kept cold in a refrigerator




> 3. If not the same of 1 or 2, what is the strangest material you have seen dice made from?


Animal feces 




> 4. What is the Oldest dice you own?


Most likely this one 




> 5. When play some games (notably RPG and Table top war games,) do you prefer to use Generic and/or Specialist dice (I.E. a pile of d6 dice from certain companies?) or dice made by/for the game's producers? Including Novelty dice (I.E. if playing Warhammer Fantasy/40,000, using Games Workshop/Citadel Minitures dice (aside from the Scatter/Artillery/Special Order dice used for each of it's various games)


It depends on the game .. if the game requires a special die .. I use the one supplied with the game 

When it comes to generic poly's ... I usually use a dice rolling app .. as a) Everyone can read my rolls .. so the wont think I am cheating ... and it seems to be more fair b) I have HORRIBLE luck with rolling dice 




> 6. In a similar way, do you like using larger dice or smaller ones?


For d6's .. I perfer normal 5/8" (16mm) d6's ... for polys ... I prefer larger dice as my eyes are not what they used to be

----------


## olelia

Is there any location in which you update regulary with dice you are seeking? <Other then ones that you do not own obviously  :Small Tongue: >

If not, are there any must have dice that you are looking for right now?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is there any location in which you update regulary with dice you are seeking? <Other then ones that you do not own obviously >


Yes .. the 'Wanted' section is one of the main links on my site's main page 




> If not, are there any must have dice that you are looking for right now?


Actually there is .. I want a set of the original D&D dice ... not the Pink and White d20's ... Blue D12 etc ... But the all PINK set .. sometimes referred to as the bubble gum set

----------


## TheOfficeTroll

What is the going price for the Armory Megatube magic mana symbol dice? I just came into possession of some original unopened (thought shelf worn) tubes of these. Took me a while to figure out what they were. Now I know that they're sought after, but can't figure out what asking price is reasonable for them.

Any assistance you could provide would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mark

(waits for people saying "I'll take them off your hands, you don't want them" ;-)

----------


## Fax Celestis

> getting stuck as the friction of the drill heats up and melts the inside of the die which then hardens when it stops, sealing the bit in, and often resulting in a broken bit and a whole lot of frustration


Try spinning the drill slower. Also use a smoother bit: carbide instead of brass or stainless.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What is the going price for the Armory Megatube magic mana symbol dice? I just came into possession of some original unopened (thought shelf worn) tubes of these. Took me a while to figure out what they were. Now I know that they're sought after, but can't figure out what asking price is reasonable for them.
> 
> Any assistance you could provide would be appreciated.


"I'll take them off your hands, you don't want them"

Truth ... I have seen them vary widely in price ... 

I recently came across a cache of them and paid $1 each 



I bought a megatube about a year ago .. for $10 

But then I have seen them sell for $5 a die before 

Let me know if you would like for me to take them off of your hands 

How many BTW? (you can PM or email me direct if you like)

----------


## Ksheep

A few questions:

A while back, a friend of mine gave me an old D30, and I've been trying to find out more about it (what companies made them, where they're used, what the value of it is, etc.) Unfortunately, this one has a crack on one of the corners, looks like someone stepped on it, and I've been thinking of getting a replacement. How would I best go about looking for one, what would be a good price, and is it worth the hassle? Pic below for reference:
*Spoiler*
Show




Secondly, my father used to play AD&D 1st ed. and I happen to have a few of his dice, including a pair of 20-sided D10s. From what I can tell, they were made to be used as D10, D%, or D20's, but I was wondering if you could shed some more light on them. Pic below for reference:
*Spoiler*
Show




Lastly, I was looking into the Crystal Dice from Crystal Caste. What is your opinion on these? Are they better than normal polys, worse, or about the same when it comes to gameplay? Are they equally random? Or would they just be an oddity to use as a conversation piece?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> A few questions:
> 
> A while back, a friend of mine gave me an old D30, and I've been trying to find out more about it (what companies made them, where they're used, what the value of it is, etc.) Unfortunately, this one has a crack on one of the corners, looks like someone stepped on it, and I've been thinking of getting a replacement. How would I best go about looking for one, what would be a good price, and is it worth the hassle? Pic below for reference:
> [SPOILER]


That die is an Armory D30 

and it looks like it is not actually cracked .. it looks like a bad clip mark from the sprue 

Unfortunately The Armory has been out of the dice business since the '80s ... but there are several places that still have these 

I know that Noble Knight used to .. as well as Gamestation 




> Secondly, my father used to play AD&D 1st ed. and I happen to have a few of his dice, including a pair of 20-sided D10s. From what I can tell, they were made to be used as D10, D%, or D20's, but I was wondering if you could shed some more light on them. Pic below for reference:
> [SPOILER]


These are likely Gamescience or one of the companies who copied them 




> Lastly, I was looking into the Crystal Dice from Crystal Caste. What is your opinion on these? Are they better than normal polys, worse, or about the same when it comes to gameplay? Are they equally random? Or would they just be an oddity to use as a conversation piece?


They roll about as true as any other commercially made die ... my problem with them is .. I am getting old .. and I cant read the numbers easily anymore :( 




> *Proceeds to google "Bride of the Portable Hole", jokingly wondering if it might exist*
> 
> *It does.*
> 
> What.


Yep .. 17 hits

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

The biggest thing this month is the





Click on the Shapeways artist Charlie8th's Tree Year die above for highlights of  dice added in October 2011

----------


## Templarkommando

What is the oldest die that you have?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What is the oldest die that you have?



Chances are ... this one

----------


## Templarkommando

> Chances are ... this one


How old are they? It says Persian bronze, does that mean they are made of bronze and/or from the bronze age?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How old are they? It says Persian bronze, does that mean they are made of bronze and/or from the bronze age?


They are bronze and thought to be from the 2nd century

I purposely stay away from most 'ancient' dice (and there are tons of them on ebay) ... mostly because they are expensive ... and I really cannot validate the age

----------


## BobVosh

I laughed hard when stumbleupon took me to here and I thought for like a minutes...this name seems really, really familiar.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I laughed hard when stumbleupon took me to here and I thought for like a minutes...this name seems really, really familiar.


LOL ... I dont know if you can see the submissions for this ... People just dont seem to be able to understand what I am looking for .. One was a pink set of Koplow dice ... the other was a pound of Chessex dice .. like I cant buy their dice by the ton ... literally

----------


## BobVosh

Lol, it seems logically put together for what you want, I guess people got greedy seeing $50 for a set of dice.

----------


## Krazzman

Hello,

I don't know if this question came up already but, since you have such a great collection, I believe you got some dice from rare materials, like the one out of meteroid.
But I am looking for a D20(or a set of dice) out of Obsidian (for myself) and maybe one out of Olivin or Epidot (for my girlfriend). 

Do you know a good manufacturer?

Do you know an average price?

Do you have some experience in the manufracture of certain mineral structures? (e.g. good mirals to make dice or not so good?)

Would it be more expensive to have a symbol instead of a 1 or 20?

And! Have you looked for DSA (Das Schwarze Auge) Dice? If I recollect it right they made some.

Hope you respond soon.

----------


## BobVosh

http://www.frpgames.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=7
Dwarven stone is pretty good company, and they list them at about 30, currently on sale for 24.  Probably going to be the most accurate average until he who owns too many dice shows up.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Lol, it seems logically put together for what you want, I guess people got greedy seeing $50 for a set of dice.


True




> Hello,
> 
> I don't know if this question came up already but, since you have such a great collection, I believe you got some dice from rare materials, like the one out of meteroid.
> But I am looking for a D20(or a set of dice) out of Obsidian (for myself) and maybe one out of Olivin or Epidot (for my girlfriend).
> 
> Do you know a good manufacturer?
> 
> Do you know an average price?


Crystal Caste (Dwaven Stones) have Obsidian ... as to current price .. I would check with them




> Do you have some experience in the manufracture of certain mineral structures? (e.g. good mirals to make dice or not so good?)
> 
> Would it be more expensive to have a symbol instead of a 1 or 20?
> 
> And! Have you looked for DSA (Das Schwarze Auge) Dice? If I recollect it right they made some.
> 
> Hope you respond soon.


I do not have much experience in the area of manufacturing stone dice :( ... TRUTH .. the best people to speak to is Crystal Caste as the owner of the company's brother is a geologist




> http://www.frpgames.com/cart.php?m=product_list&c=7
> Dwarven stone is pretty good company, and they list them at about 30, currently on sale for 24.  Probably going to be the most accurate average until he who owns too many dice shows up.


JFYI .. the company isnt Dwarven Stone .. that is the style of die .. the company is Crystal Caste

----------


## Krazzman

Hmm ok, the "website" seems to be good, their dice look good (if you even can see them with that small pictures...) but do you have a e-mail address I could contact? They seem to make good dice, but don't have what I sought.

I would like to get a d20 out of Obsidian (standard is 14, I think?) with a light green (to limegreen) or bright purple for the numbers.

This is the dice I would like to get and to wear as a necklace.

Hope you can help me.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hmm ok, the "website" seems to be good, their dice look good (if you even can see them with that small pictures...) but do you have a e-mail address I could contact? They seem to make good dice, but don't have what I sought.
> 
> I would like to get a d20 out of Obsidian (standard is 14, I think?) with a light green (to limegreen) or bright purple for the numbers.
> 
> This is the dice I would like to get and to wear as a necklace.
> 
> Hope you can help me.



The page that I showed is not Crystal Caste's .. it is mine .. if you want to see a larger image .. click on the thumbnail .. if you wish to contact Crystal Caste .. click on the logo at the top of my page and goto their website

----------


## Krazzman

> The page that I showed is not Crystal Caste's .. it is mine .. if you want to see a larger image .. click on the thumbnail .. if you wish to contact Crystal Caste .. click on the logo at the top of my page and goto their website


I actually did that. And searched the mentioned Obsidian dice, they look good but sadly exactly like 2 poly d20 I've already got.
Somehow I can't find an Impressum or something like this on their site but my Browser crashes when I try to use anything except the left click bar. (On my work pc it seems to work...).

But I got the e-mail address now.

Thank you again for your advice.

----------


## Totally Guy

Whare does the word die come from?

A friend of mine suggested that the prefix "di" meant "two" and suggested that a coin has 2 sides and can be flipped for a random result like a die.

Is there a relationship?

----------


## Jay R

> Whare does the word die come from?
> 
> A friend of mine suggested that the prefix "di" meant "two" and suggested that a coin has 2 sides and can be flipped for a random result like a die.
> 
> Is there a relationship?


No, the words are unrelated. "Die" comes from Middle English "dy"/"dys" from Old French "deys" and medieval Latin "decius" all the way back to Latin "datum", that which is given, presumably by Fortune.

All the above from the Oxford English Dictionary.

----------


## BobVosh

> JFYI .. the company isnt Dwarven Stone .. that is the style of die .. the company is Crystal Caste


Bleh I mixed up the name of those dice with Dwarven forge, the miniature maker.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Hand Painted Q-Workshop Forrest dice above for highlights of  dice added in October 2011

----------


## RndmNumGen

How would you recommend inking dice? I bought a pound of uninked GameScience dice, but I'm having trouble getting something that will stay in the grooves but not stain the rest of the dice.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How would you recommend inking dice? I bought a pound of uninked GameScience dice, but I'm having trouble getting something that will stay in the grooves but not stain the rest of the dice.


I recommend using Paint Pens

----------


## Lipogram

I've been looking into getting a set of the Crystal Caste Dwarven Dice. Before I do, I wanted to know I'd like to find out a bit about their randomness.

Do you or does anyone here know whether these are cast or machined? How accurate are they? 

Any info would be appreciated.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I've been looking into getting a set of the Crystal Caste Dwarven Dice. Before I do, I wanted to know I'd like to find out a bit about their randomness.
> 
> Do you or does anyone here know whether these are cast or machined? How accurate are they? 
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.


They are neither cast or machined .. they are hand cut .. as they are made from stone ... as such .. they are mass produced ... so they will have variance in the accuracy ... Truly .. these are not meant for full time gaming use ... as they are cut stone

----------


## Lipogram

> They are neither cast or machined .. they are hand cut .. as they are made from stone ... as such .. they are mass produced ... so they will have variance in the accuracy ... Truly .. these are not meant for full time gaming use ... as they are cut stone


I misspoke. I'm asking about the steel Dwarven Dice not the stone ones.

Best,
L

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I misspoke. I'm asking about the steel Dwarven Dice not the stone ones.
> 
> Best,
> L


Ah .. then Dwarven Metal ... those are cast metal and then plated ... so they would be acceptable for gaming .. in my opinion :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Buckaroo Banzai (one of my favorite movies BTW) die above for highlights of  dice added in December 2011

----------


## Kevin_Cook



----------


## Yora

Sharpened sharpie? Crazy.  :Small Big Grin: 

Why do casino dice not have rounded edges, but almost all other do?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Why do casino dice not have rounded edges, but almost all other do?


 Casino dice have sharp edges because there are state / federal regulations as to the tolerances that the dice must adhere to (usually 1/5000th of an inch in all dimensions) 

If the dice had rounded corners .. they would not be able to maintain these standards 

Another reason is ... a random sampling of dice are put into a dice balance caliper to make sure that the dice is truly balanced ... it is placed into the device at opposing corners ... and examined for balance ... this is done in all 3 dimensions ... rounded corners would not allow this to be done

----------


## Kevin_Cook

For those who care to look ... I have posted rewards for dice that I need for the collection

http://rewarder.com/users/19594/view

----------


## rakkoon

Hmm, can't see them since I cannot log in  :Small Frown: 
"Rewarder is currently available by invitation only."

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hmm, can't see them since I cannot log in 
> "Rewarder is currently available by invitation only."


Oh Crud ... that is what I am hearing from others as well .. AND .. I have no way to invite people .. at present

----------


## Cicciograna

> Oh Crud ... that is what I am hearing from others as well .. AND .. I have no way to invite people .. at present


Just a quick feedback: yesterday I was able to see the reward page, shortly after you published your last post. Now I can't.

----------


## Ksheep

> Just a quick feedback: yesterday I was able to see the reward page, shortly after you published your last post. Now I can't.


Same here. Looks like some setting on the page changed shortly after you posted it.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I am told that the Rewarder page is now working again (albeit it sometimes times out)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Shapeways Artist McTriva's Stargate die above for highlights of  dice added in January 2012

----------


## PetterTomBos

I have recently seen pictures of knucklebones http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knucklebones.

Do you consider them dice? Can you shed some light on the probabilities on the different outcomes? :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have recently seen pictures of knucklebones http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knucklebones.
> 
> Do you consider them dice? Can you shed some light on the probabilities on the different outcomes? :)



Although they served a similar purpose ... I dont make a point of collecting knucklebones as there are no clearly delineated indicia 

You are also correct to question the randomness of such shapes

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Shapeways Artist Aegidian's Monster Figurene die above for highlights of  dice added in February 2012

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Stork Club NYC (finally) above for highlights of  dice added in March 2012

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the unknown logo poker dice above for highlights of  dice added in April 2012 

*** BONUS *** I am offering a reward to the first person who can definitively identify this logo ... as I have 2 sets (different style) of these poker dice

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Latvian poker dice above for highlights of  dice added in May 2012

----------


## Totally Guy

Did you see they were selling Mouse Guard dice over at Archaia?  They are a book publisher so it might have gone under your radar.

http://store.archaia.com/products/Mo...-Dice-Set.html

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Did you see they were selling Mouse Guard dice over at Archaia?  They are a book publisher so it might have gone under your radar.
> 
> http://store.archaia.com/products/Mo...-Dice-Set.html


Thanks .. I just placed an order ... problem is .. it never emailed me nor did anything other than give me an order number :(

----------


## Ksheep

Speaking of dice, did you see the new handmade Artisan Dice? They just started up via Kickstarter, making d6 and Fudge dice out of various hardwoods. I believe they have finished shipping out the Kickstarter rewards and are taking orders now, although I may be mistaken.
http://artisandice.com/

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Speaking of dice, did you see the new handmade Artisan Dice? They just started up via Kickstarter, making d6 and Fudge dice out of various hardwoods. I believe they have finished shipping out the Kickstarter rewards and are taking orders now, although I may be mistaken.
> http://artisandice.com/


No .. thanks much .. I had not seen them ... I am invested in several other Kickstarter dice projects ... including Dice Age

----------


## Totally Guy

A good day it would seem.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Dragonbone above (please email me if you have another one of these) for highlights of  dice added in June 2012

----------


## Darrin

Kevin, is the "Wedge d4" patent still active, or did that expire? Any chance we could get Gamescience or Crystal Caste to produce new ones?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Kevin, is the "Wedge d4" patent still active, or did that expire? Any chance we could get Gamescience or Crystal Caste to produce new ones?


 Oh jeepers .. sorry I missed this Darrin ... I know I have looked here since the 24th .. wonder what happened 

As to the patent 

It was filed in 1980 ... and my understanding is that patents generally are 15 year patents .. so it sounds like this one 

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...y=PN/4,346,900

Has expired ... the problem is .. my list ... (http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINFO_PATENTS.html) is not up to date ... so there may be a newer patent now

----------


## Lemmy

What is a good way to clean dice without damaging them? Plastic ones and metallic ones, specifically. And how often should that be done?

----------


## BobVosh

> Casino dice have sharp edges because there are state / federal regulations as to the tolerances that the dice must adhere to (usually 1/5000th of an inch in all dimensions) 
> 
> If the dice had rounded corners .. they would not be able to maintain these standards 
> 
> Another reason is ... a random sampling of dice are put into a dice balance caliper to make sure that the dice is truly balanced ... it is placed into the device at opposing corners ... and examined for balance ... this is done in all 3 dimensions ... rounded corners would not allow this to be done


Then why do others have rounded corners?  Easier to polish, cheaper, less gamer cursing for stepping on them, or etc?

----------


## Knaight

> Then why do others have rounded corners?  Easier to polish, cheaper, less gamer cursing for stepping on them, or etc?


If you're running dice through a rock tumbler, you aren't getting sharp corners. This is necessary if they were cast in a mold, unless you like little lumps of plastic sticking out.

----------


## MachineWraith

Any idea on where I could find tungsten or tungsten carbide dice, or is that something I'd have to special order myself? If I did need to special order them, any idea where I could do that?

I just think tungsten is a pretty darn spiffy metal. I've got a tungsten ring, and it still pleasantly surprises me when I drop it on asphalt or some such and it comes up with nary a blemish. Plus, it's quite heavy, and I'd like to have some _solid_ dice. I've seen hematite dice, and those are alright, but I can't seem to find anyone doing tungsten.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What is a good way to clean dice without damaging them? Plastic ones and metallic ones, specifically. And how often should that be done?


Well it depends on what the die is made of .. ie type of plastic .. in general I just use friction and skin oil .. if it is really dirty .. I have used alcohol and or a commercial degreaser (409 / fantastic / Simple Green)




> Then why do others have rounded corners?  Easier to polish, cheaper, less gamer cursing for stepping on them, or etc?


They have rouned corners because they are not precision dice .. ie they are molded rather than machined ... and as was said earlier .. they may have been tumbled 




> Any idea on where I could find tungsten or tungsten carbide dice, or is that something I'd have to special order myself? If I did need to special order them, any idea where I could do that?


I have never heard of Tungsten dice ... perhaps someone like Ace Precision R&D could do something like that .. if the stock can be found (email link is in the page header)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the IRONDIE ZTARK D10 for highlights of  dice added in July 2012

----------


## Ksheep

If you haven't heard yet, there's another dice-related Kickstarter: Spherical D14s and D18s. Thought you might like to know.

----------


## Randomguy

Do you have any binary dice? As in 1, 10, 11, 100, 101, 110, as opposed to the Binary Arts brand. For playing robot characters, of course.

Did you ever step on a d4? Which is worse, stepping on a d4 or stepping on a lego? 

There's an entire wall of dice on your website labelled "retired". What made you retire them? Is there any particular reason that almost all of them have 1's pointed towards the camera?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> If you haven't heard yet, there's another dice-related Kickstarter: Spherical D14s and D18s. Thought you might like to know.


Yep .. I was one of the first backers as the artist who created the dice is one of my big supporters 




> Do you have any binary dice? As in 1, 10, 11, 100, 101, 110, as opposed to the Binary Arts brand. For playing robot characters, of course.


Does this help? Binary and Hex dice




> Did you ever step on a d4?


Not that I recall




> Which is worse, stepping on a d4 or stepping on a lego?


I would think that a d4 would be much worse 




> There's an entire wall of dice on your website labelled "retired". What made you retire them? Is there any particular reason that almost all of them have 1's pointed towards the camera?


 that is the container / shelf that was retired ... and it was retired because it was too hard to maintain .. every time I got a new casino die .. it took an hour to reorder the shelf

----------


## Darrin

> Oh jeepers .. sorry I missed this Darrin ... I know I have looked here since the 24th .. wonder what happened 
> 
> As to the patent 
> 
> It was filed in 1980 ... and my understanding is that patents generally are 15 year patents .. so it sounds like this one 
> 
> http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-P...y=PN/4,346,900
> 
> Has expired ... the problem is .. my list ... (http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINFO_PATENTS.html) is not up to date ... so there may be a newer patent now


Well, your patent page does have this later patent: 5690331. It mentions 4346900, but it claims that 4346900 doesn't specify "identically shaped sides" or an equal chance to land on each face.

It was filed in 1996, which means the patent expires in 20 years (before that, it was 17 years). So... it looks like TSR (or rather WotC) owns the Wedge D4 patent until 2016. 

Hmm... looks like they were used in Dragon Dice, although they didn't use numbers on the faces.

----------


## rakkoon

So the smallest dice in the world are 0.3mm and cost over 800 dollars?
Impressive.
Have you ever seen them in real life?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Well, your patent page does have this later patent: 5690331. It mentions 4346900, but it claims that 4346900 doesn't specify "identically shaped sides" or an equal chance to land on each face.
> 
> It was filed in 1996, which means the patent expires in 20 years (before that, it was 17 years). So... it looks like TSR (or rather WotC) owns the Wedge D4 patent until 2016. 
> 
> Hmm... looks like they were used in Dragon Dice, although they didn't use numbers on the faces.


 NICE ! and Thanks ... I was not aware that Google Patents had come along this far ... I now need to go back and change my page to point to their URL rather than the USPTO 




> So the smallest dice in the world are 0.3mm and cost over 800 dollars?
> Impressive.
> Have you ever seen them in real life?


I have not seen such a die ... where did you see them for $800 ... I have contacted Johns Hopkins University ... and asked them to help me acquire one (as they were the ones who made the worlds smallest die) and they promised to do so ... but never came through 


PS: Sorry for the delay I was in Indianapolis  at GenCon

----------


## rakkoon

Through one of the links on your site (most of them seem to be slightly deceased btw  :Small Wink: ). Here  it is, they say 870 dollars but I have no idea how accurate the site is

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Through one of the links on your site (most of them seem to be slightly deceased btw ). Here  it is, they say 870 dollars but I have no idea how accurate the site is


Yea .. I contacted them back in 2006 ... that was the COST .. not the price to purchase

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Through one of the links on your site (most of them seem to be slightly deceased btw ). Here  it is, they say 870 dollars but I have no idea how accurate the site is


Yea .. I contacted them back in 2006 ... that was the COST .. not the price to purchase

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Through one of the links on your site (most of them seem to be slightly deceased btw ).


I picked 20 at random and only 1 of the 20 was dead :(




> Here  it is, they say 870 dollars but I have no idea how accurate the site is


Yea .. I contacted them back in 2006 ... that was the COST .. not the price to purchase

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



There were too many amazing dice to choose from this month so click on the NO DICE above  for highlights of  dice added in August 2012

----------


## Enix18

I'm actually curious if you can identify a set of dice for me. They showed up in my collection one day and I haven't the faintest idea where they came from or what they might possibly be used for.

Since I don't have a picture handy, I'll have to describe them. They're white, six-sided dice with various images imprinted on the sides instead of numbers: a lightning bolt, a chair, a set of dice, a mug of ale, and a fist impacting something. There's also one red die in the set.

----------


## Ksheep

> I'm actually curious if you can identify a set of dice for me. They showed up in my collection one day and I haven't the faintest idea where they came from or what they might possibly be used for.
> 
> Since I don't have a picture handy, I'll have to describe them. They're white, six-sided dice with various images imprinted on the sides instead of numbers: a lightning bolt, a chair, a set of dice, a mug of ale, and a fist impacting something. There's also one red die in the set.


After a quick Google search, I think i found what you're describing: They came from a game called "Inn-Fighting", which appears to be a D&D card game made by Wizards of the Coast. Pic of the dice in the link below, and you should be able to get more info from that.

http://boardgamegeek.com/image/263257/inn-fighting

----------


## Enix18

Yep, those are them!

That's so weird, though: I've never even heard of the game "Inn-Fighting," let alone known anyone who played it. Now I'm really not sure where these things came from...  :Small Frown:

----------


## Ksheep

> Yep, those are them!
> 
> That's so weird, though: I've never even heard of the game "Inn-Fighting," let alone known anyone who played it. Now I'm really not sure where these things came from...


Did you buy a pound of dice recently? I know a friend had done that and got two or three really odd dice.

----------


## Cicciograna

Hey Kevin, were you aware of this? How old is the oldest d20 you have?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Good catch on the INN FIGHTING one KSheep

I even updated the dice database to reflect the description .. as I just had them down as INN-FIGHTING .. with no sides descriptions 




> Hey Kevin, were you aware of this?


I was aware of the fact that Greeks and Romans did have icosahedral dice ... I was not aware of this specific die .. thanks !




> How old is the oldest d20 you have?


approaching 50 years old (Mid 1960's)

----------


## the OOD

> When God _does_ play dice with the universe, does he stop by to borrow some from you?




God does not play dice with the universe; He plays an ineffable game of His own devising, which might be compared, from the perspective of any of the other players [i.e. everybody], to being involved in an obscure and complex variant of poker in a pitch-dark room, with blank cards, for infinite stakes, with a Dealer who won't tell you the rules, and who _smiles all the time_.

----------


## Ksheep

> God does not play dice with the universe; He plays an ineffable game of His own devising, which might be compared, from the perspective of any of the other players [i.e. everybody], to being involved in an obscure and complex variant of poker in a pitch-dark room, with blank cards, for infinite stakes, with a Dealer who won't tell you the rules, and who _smiles all the time_.


Love the Good Omens quote. Good to hear that there are other people out there that have actually read that.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Noone even noticed .. or noticed but didnt comment about my comment about God and Dice ... in this photo ... from last months dice

----------


## Conners

Hello Mr. Cook. Would like to ask you about ordering a large number of custom dice.


I am currently looking for a good place which does coloured d6s (red, blue, white), with one side being black. I haven't decided on the size of these dice, but a small size is likely desirable in this case.

My second concern, is how to ship these dice in packets, to many people. Would a custom-dice manufacturer be willing to mail an order in such a way? Or would I need to hire someone who specializes in packing and shipping?


I'll be grateful for any insight you can offer me. Thank you very much, in advance  :Small Smile: .

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Hi Conners 

Depending on how many you want ... they can be purchased from a dice vendor like GameStation or from a direct manufacturer in China 

As to packaging ... my guess is you would need to hire someone ... as most manufacturers if not all .. ship dice in bulk (1000+ at a time) 





> Hello Mr. Cook. Would like to ask you about ordering a large number of custom dice.
> 
> 
> I am currently looking for a good place which does coloured d6s (red, blue, white), with one side being black. I haven't decided on the size of these dice, but a small size is likely desirable in this case.
> 
> My second concern, is how to ship these dice in packets, to many people. Would a custom-dice manufacturer be willing to mail an order in such a way? Or would I need to hire someone who specializes in packing and shipping?
> 
> 
> I'll be grateful for any insight you can offer me. Thank you very much, in advance .

----------


## Conners

Thank you for replying.

Would you say there are any benefits to addressing manufacturers in China directly, or is it just as well to contact GameStation?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

It depends on how many you want .. and how many sides custom 




> Thank you for replying.
> 
> Would you say there are any benefits to addressing manufacturers in China directly, or is it just as well to contact GameStation?

----------


## Conners

Only one side would need to be custom. The number of dice would be over a thousand, perhaps more than two thousand.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I suggest contacting in order 

Chessex (they have the best variety of colors)
GameStation (Likely have the lowest prices .. in bulk (as I understand it) 
Q-Workshop (they have the best quality as they actually mold the dice to your specification) 




> Only one side would need to be custom. The number of dice would be over a thousand, perhaps more than two thousand.

----------


## Reaper_Monkey

Hi, I've just inherited some dice which have been in the family for some time - most of which are just regular old dice from the pub my grandfather used to own.

Three of them however are a little different, and I'm unsure as to what game they're for (if any, specifically) or why they differ in the way they do. I thought you might be able to enlighten me.

The dice themselves are all d6, with pips, and all have the pips on the four side coloured red (I'm aware that this is a common feature for Chinese dice) but they also have the one side replaced with text. Two dice have " E T " in red lettering, and the remaining die has " J D " (also in red). The ET side has the 'E' in the lower left and 'T' in the top right, clearly offset - whilst the JD side are just both centred in the middle of the die.

Judging from the lack of perfectly regular spacing of pips on the dice, I'm assuming these were produced by hand, so it could just be that these are custom made dice for people with those initials so they could always claim them (no doubt reclaimed by the pub when lost or something). But I thought I'd ask as you might know something more about this kind of thing.

I'll also include these details, as they might matter:
The colour of the dice are very yellow in colour - and appear to have hairline cracks on their surface in black. Also, all dice are right handed (with 1 facing up they read 1,2,3 in a clockwise order), and all dice have 3 and 2 aligned in the same diagonal (bottom left to top right when 1 is facing upwards) and have the six face aligned with the parallel lines crossing form the 2 side to the 5 side.

Any details of the origin and potential game these might have been used for (or at least confirmation that they're likely custom made dice for individuals) would be fantastic as I'd like to know more about these 'heirlooms' of mine - so thanks for any light you can shed on them.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I agree .. these do seem to be hand made ... I might be able to tell more ... if you were to post a photo somewhere 




> Hi, I've just inherited some dice which have been in the family for some time - most of which are just regular old dice from the pub my grandfather used to own.
> 
> Three of them however are a little different, and I'm unsure as to what game they're for (if any, specifically) or why they differ in the way they do. I thought you might be able to enlighten me.
> 
> The dice themselves are all d6, with pips, and all have the pips on the four side coloured red (I'm aware that this is a common feature for Chinese dice) but they also have the one side replaced with text. Two dice have " E T " in red lettering, and the remaining die has " J D " (also in red). The ET side has the 'E' in the lower left and 'T' in the top right, clearly offset - whilst the JD side are just both centred in the middle of the die.
> 
> Judging from the lack of perfectly regular spacing of pips on the dice, I'm assuming these were produced by hand, so it could just be that these are custom made dice for people with those initials so they could always claim them (no doubt reclaimed by the pub when lost or something). But I thought I'd ask as you might know something more about this kind of thing.
> 
> I'll also include these details, as they might matter:
> ...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Smart Pencil Designs D12 above for highlights of  dice added in September 2012

----------


## Yora

Simple Dice Math question:

The distribution for d100 should be linear and not bell-shaped, as the two dice aren't really added together, doesn't it? If you round ever number down to the next 5% increment, you should get the same distribution as for a d20, right?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Noble Dice D128 above for highlights of  dice added in October 2012

----------


## Ksheep

Just wondering, what are your thoughts on the Dice Rings kickstarter? Do you think they'd be "random" enough to substitute for actual dice?

----------


## Razanir

Have you found an actual use for d12s? (besides barbarians, dragons, undead and greataxes)

----------


## Ksheep

> Have you found an actual use for d12s? (besides barbarians, dragons, undead and greataxes)


Killer Bunnies uses d12s extensively, as does the OotS board game.

----------


## Knaight

> Simple Dice Math question:
> 
> The distribution for d100 should be linear and not bell-shaped, as the two dice aren't really added together, doesn't it? If you round ever number down to the next 5% increment, you should get the same distribution as for a d20, right?


The distribution is linear. However, you want to round every number up to the nearest 5% increment, then divide by 5 to replicate a d20 (this makes 1-5 all read as one, whereas 1-4 would have read as 0 prior, which causes problems).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Just wondering, what are your thoughts on the Dice Rings kickstarter? Do you think they'd be "random" enough to substitute for actual dice?


I have several of this type or ring dice ... I suppose I should included them on the site ... The ones I have do freewheel well enough to be randomizers ... what they lack is the arrow pointing to a specific outcome ... which the kickstarter seems to have :) 




> Have you found an actual use for d12s? (besides barbarians, dragons, undead and greataxes)


Truth ... I seldom focus on use ... but now that you mention it ... I have not seen too many game systems that use d12's ... I know Button Men does

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Just wondering, what are your thoughts on the Dice Rings kickstarter? Do you think they'd be "random" enough to substitute for actual dice?


I have several of this type or ring dice ... I suppose I should included them on the site ... The ones I have do freewheel well enough to be randomizers ... what they lack is the arrow pointing to a specific outcome ... which the kickstarter seems to have :) 




> Have you found an actual use for d12s? (besides barbarians, dragons, undead and greataxes)


Truth ... I seldom focus on use ... but now that you mention it ... I have not seen too many other (non D&D) game systems that use d12's ... I know Button Men does ... in addition ... they are excellent for determining time of day ... when used with another die to indicate AM/PM (assuming a 24 hour day of course)

----------


## Morghen

I haven't dug through all 11 bazillion pages of this, so I apologize if this has been asked before:

I assume for the purposes of your collection you don't particularly care if a particular brand of dice is wonky (or misweighted or whatever), but being a dice aficionado you probably learn things. 

(Here's the actual question.)  Do you know which brands I should avoid if I care about sticking close to a really random die?

----------


## Jay R

> Here's the actual question.)  Do you know which brands I should avoid if I care about sticking close to a really random die?


If you want the best random variables, get your d6's from a casino, and everything else from Gamescience.

----------


## Morghen

How about "pretty good" distribution?

Maybe this is a better way to ask:

Should I _avoid_ any of the major brands?

----------


## Teflonknight

I finally made it through all the pages and have a couple of questions for you.

1) I have seen it asked what you would grab if your collection were being destroyed...Do you have your collection insured? If it were destroyed would you start again?

2) Are you married? How does you Wife/GF feel about this hobby?

If either of these questions are too personal please feel free to ignore.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I haven't dug through all 11 bazillion pages of this, so I apologize if this has been asked before:
> 
> I assume for the purposes of your collection you don't particularly care if a particular brand of dice is wonky (or misweighted or whatever), but being a dice aficionado you probably learn things.


Yep ... I sure do




> (Here's the actual question.)  Do you know which brands I should avoid if I care about sticking close to a really random die?


None at present ... but certain styles should be avoided 

Crystal Caste Dwarven Stones are often not completely regular .. but they are extremely beautiful 

Older Q-Workshop dice (1994-1995) were also imbalanced until they managed to perfect (truly) their manufacturing processes  




> If you want the best random variables, get your d6's from a casino, and everything else from Gamescience.


This is my opinion as well




> How about "pretty good" distribution?
> 
> Maybe this is a better way to ask:
> 
> Should I _avoid_ any of the major brands?


I <think> I answered that above ... if not ... please ask again



> I finally made it through all the pages and have a couple of questions for you.
> 
> 1) I have seen it asked what you would grab if your collection were being destroyed...Do you have your collection insured? If it were destroyed would you start again?


Yes ... and Probably not ... 35 years is a long time to catch up :) 




> 2) Are you married? How does you Wife/GF feel about this hobby?


No .. and GF's in the past have been mostly indifferent ... ie not particularly interested




> If either of these questions are too personal please feel free to ignore.


No Worries

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Ulrich Vogt's Book above for highlights of  dice added in November 2012

----------


## Paragon468

I've been thinking of purchasing some GameScience precision dice (the blue moonstone ones). I've seen a lot of mixed opinions about them, and most either say they're really great or really terrible. Nothing in between. 

Do you know if they're worth buying? 
Thanks,

Paragon468

----------


## Togath

How do you read a spindle d20?, The specific one uses triangular wedges for each face, reversing direction each other number.

Also, how viable are the dice within a die dice?(a clear shell with two or more dice inside it), When just rotating it in my hand the tiny ones inside seem to stick, but when rolling it they seem to move around fine.

I got a few dice as a present from a friend this year, and was having trouble figuring out how useful they were(I ended up with a spindle d6, d8, d10 and d20, as well as two dice with a die dice[a 2d6 and a 3d6])
edit: the d6, d8, and d10(and the d20 uses the basic concept) are the style of this one you have, if that helps with identifying them

----------


## Paragon468

> How do you read a spindle d20?, The specific one uses triangular wedges for each face, reversing direction each other number


People ask me this all the time when they see mine. Just read the number on the top face. With the D20s you have to look closely to see which one it is, which is one of the reasons I don't usually use them. They're definitely interesting dice to have though.

----------


## Nepenthe

> I've been thinking of purchasing some GameScience precision dice (the blue moonstone ones). I've seen a lot of mixed opinions about them, and most either say they're really great or really terrible. Nothing in between. 
> 
> Do you know if they're worth buying? 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paragon468


I like my set. I got a discontinued color (pumpkin orange) off Amazon for under $2. Keep in mind you will have to file the sprue off yourself, and it's hard to do without scuffing that face (or maybe I just suck at it). Also, I never found a really reliable way to ink the numbers (best so far is a .005 micron pen), so the ink does come up and smudge the faces and I have to re-ink every few months. All this amounts to dice that are butt-ugly. However, they roll amazingly well and don't ricochet all over the table, and that easily outweighs any cosmetic factors for me.

P.s. some sets come pre-inked now so that eliminates part of the cons.

----------


## Paragon468

> I like my set. I got a discontinued color (pumpkin orange) off Amazon for under $2. Keep in mind you will have to file the sprue off yourself, and it's hard to do without scuffing that face (or maybe I just suck at it). Also, I never found a really reliable way to ink the numbers (best so far is a .005 micron pen), so the ink does come up and smudge the faces and I have to re-ink every few months. All this amounts to dice that are butt-ugly. However, they roll amazingly well and don't ricochet all over the table, and that easily outweighs any cosmetic factors for me.
> 
> P.s. some sets come pre-inked now so that eliminates part of the cons.


Yeah, I'm hearing a lot about the sprue mark. Some don't mind it, others hate the dice for it. How bad is it? I've got no problem removing a small mark. 

As for the inking, the ones I'm looking at are pre-inked.

----------


## Nepenthe

It's extremely noticeable--even after filing. Doesn't effect the rolls at all, but you probably want to mention it if your table isn't familiar with precision dice. You don't want to be accused of loading the dice.

----------


## Paragon468

> It's extremely noticeable--even after filing. Doesn't effect the rolls at all, but you probably want to mention it if your table isn't familiar with precision dice. You don't want to be accused of loading the dice.


Ah, a little blotch won't do any harm. Thanks for the information.

----------


## rakkoon

happy  New year! got ninety New dice for New years. yay father in laws ! I have one I don't recognise: green with golden numbers 762 ,564 ,960 ,168 ,366 663. any ideas ?


_Posted from  Giantitp.com  App  for  Android_

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Thanks all for helping answer 

As to the Gamescience die ... I first file then polish using a dremel and jewelers rouge ... that polishes it back up 

As to double dice being random ... I would think that they were 

As to the Crystal Caste dice ... I think this has already been answered ... if not ... please let me know ... or let me know if I missed any questions

----------


## Paragon468

> As to the Gamescience die ... I first file then polish using a dremel and jewelers rouge ... that polishes it back up


I went ahead and got some. I'm not sure if it was just this set, but the blemish didn't need filed or polished at all: the cut was very clean, and while there was still a mark it didn't protrude at all. 

The only problem with them is that the D8 and D12 have incorrect numbering. Luckily, my D&D group doesn't mind and my DM will let me use them.

----------


## rakkoon

if you could help me identify the die with the weird numbers that would be great? 
also, are there any conventions in Europe where dice collectors can get their fix?


_Posted  from Giantitp.com App  for  Android_

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Hand Painted Shapeways LG Designs die above for highlights of  dice added in December 2012

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> happy  New year! got ninety New dice for New years. yay father in laws ! I have one I don't recognise: green with golden numbers 762 ,564 ,960 ,168 ,366 663. any ideas ?


Likely they are from a number trick ... I have a few sets similar ... and just purchased another yesterday 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121043081068...84.m1439.l2649










> are there any conventions in Europe where dice collectors can get their fix?


Based on the number of dice that I see European collectors displaying ... Spiel at Essen (Germany) seems to be the Mecca for Dice Collectors in Europe




> I went ahead and got some. I'm not sure if it was just this set, but the blemish didn't need filed or polished at all: the cut was very clean, and while there was still a mark it didn't protrude at all. 
> 
> The only problem with them is that the D8 and D12 have incorrect numbering. Luckily, my D&D group doesn't mind and my DM will let me use them.


Incorrect numbering? ... How so?

As to the clean marks ... since the company has changed hands ... a new method of separating the dice from the sprue has been used ... they now use hot snips to melt the dice off of the sprue

----------


## Paragon468

> [color=blue]
> Incorrect numbering? ... How so?


A few of the numbers are in the wrong places. It seem that rather than following the rule of the number and its opposite being 1+the vale of the die, they tried to make it add up to the value alone, and as a result some of them add up to too much or too little. 

I noticed it at first only because on both dice the 1's were not placed opposite the highest value, as they should be.

----------


## Nepenthe

Well it shouldn't matter on a fair die anyway. The only advantage to that system of numbering is to average out not-quite regular dice (e.g. a die that rolls a lot of 20's will also roll a lot of 1's).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> A few of the numbers are in the wrong places. It seem that rather than following the rule of the number and its opposite being 1+the vale of the die, they tried to make it add up to the value alone, and as a result some of them add up to too much or too little. 
> 
> I noticed it at first only because on both dice the 1's were not placed opposite the highest value, as they should be.


That is very odd ... it sounds like you dont have Gamescience dice ... as Lou Zocchi (the founder) was the one who first pressed that idea of fair number distribution




> Well it shouldn't matter on a fair die anyway. The only advantage to that system of numbering is to average out not-quite regular dice (e.g. a die that rolls a lot of 20's will also roll a lot of 1's).


Correct .. number distribution should not effect randomness ... unless the roller is trying and succeeding in rolling the die with 'English' (ie cheating)

----------


## Paragon468

> That is very odd ... it sounds like you dont have Gamescience dice ... as Lou Zocchi (the founder) was the one who first pressed that idea of fair number distribution


No, I'm positive they're Gamescience... Eh, it doesn't matter much. They're awesome dice altogether, and the nice random outcome makes gameplay really interesting.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Taiwanese copy of the MTG Beatdown Spindown dice above for highlights of  dice added in January 2013

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I just had to do an interim update to show these dice 



At first I thought they were just some cheap polys that someone marked with sharpie and put into an old dice box ... Turns out ... they are cheap polys (Hong Kong) but are much older than I thought ... 1963 

These may be the oldest polyhedral game dice set ... we have seen d4's ... d6's ... d12's ... and even d20's from ancient times ... but never as a set

----------


## rakkoon

Ahh, the joy of a rare find. Even better than actually having them. To be relived every time you see them  :Small Smile: 

I had that feeling with a spinning top that is used as a die.

Enjoy the feeling!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Ahh, the joy of a rare find. Even better than actually having them. To be relived every time you see them 
> 
> I had that feeling with a spinning top that is used as a die.
> 
> Enjoy the feeling!


LOL .. I look at it as preserving history ... in photographic form :)

----------


## rakkoon

Now you're getting into Zen territory.
If the die itself is destroyed but the photo exists...is it really dead?

think about it...hmm

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Now you're getting into Zen territory.
> If the die itself is destroyed but the photo exists...is it really dead?
> 
> think about it...hmm


LOL ... that is pretty deep 

If I die rolls in the forest ... and no one is watching ...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Zazz Polyspheres above for highlights of  dice added in February 2013

----------


## Jay R

> That is very odd ... it sounds like you dont have Gamescience dice ... as Lou Zocchi (the founder) was the one who first pressed that idea of fair number distribution


They might be early Gamescience dice.

Lou Zocchi's dice were not made with opposite sides adding up to n+1 until the mid-80s. His 6-siders had 1 opposing 4, 2 opposing 5, and 3 opposing 6. His original 20-siders, like everybody else's, were marked 0-9 twice, and each number was opposite itself.

I'm pretty sure of the timing. In 1985 or so, at Texcon, he sponsored a "polyhedrathon", with various prizes. I noticed then that his dice did not add up to n+1. But pretty soon after that they did.

(I won the prize for most unusual dice, with homemade d48, d60, and d120. The opposite sides added up to 49, 61, and 121, respectively.)

----------


## Jasonm2674

I'm an "old" gamer and I've been attempting to find out who the dice manufacturer was for Waldenbooks in the early 90's.  Specifically there was a dice tube which contained multiple colored sharp edge translucent gem dice.

Is there ANYONE who can possibly remember who it was that made the set ?  

I know there are dice everywhere and they are easy to find in individual color sets and I have many of them.  It's been killing me I can't remember who it was that made the originals.

There was a blue, clear, green, pink, red, light blue and something else in the set.

Thanks to anyone who might be old enough to remember

I want to say that on the D10 there was a + sign next to the number instead of the 0

----------


## magwaaf

we are convinced our friend sold his soul for d6 powers. everytime he rolls d6's he wins. his character stats are never lower than a 16. we watch him do this and it's sick. 


not too mention how much he owns at shadowrun

----------


## Jay R

> I'm an "old" gamer and I've been attempting to find out who the dice manufacturer was for Waldenbooks in the early 90's.  Specifically there was a dice tube which contained multiple colored sharp edge translucent gem dice.
> 
> Is there ANYONE who can possibly remember who it was that made the set ?  
> 
> I know there are dice everywhere and they are easy to find in individual color sets and I have many of them.  It's been killing me I can't remember who it was that made the originals.
> 
> There was a blue, clear, green, pink, red, light blue and something else in the set.
> 
> Thanks to anyone who might be old enough to remember
> ...


Sharp-edged polyhedral dice are almost automatically Gamescience.

----------


## Jasonm2674

I would most likely agree but I cannot find out what set this was, or where to begin looking for another.  

It would have been immediately after they started selling the precision dice.  Now, you can't find 4 sided die that aren't "clipped" and I have not gotten a reply from gamescience in the few emails I've sent.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

RE: Waldenbooks dice ... I have actually experienced that bookstores have a lot of leeway on such purchases ... in the early 90's ... there were several companies who had dice in tubes ... 

The Armory ... was the foremost .. 

GameScience had theirs in blister packs ... and were the only one to use + signs on their dice (that I know of) but they were on their d20's rather than d10's 

Diamond Dice also had dice at that time ... but I am not sure how they packaged

Heritage ... like GameScience also used Blister Packs 

Windmill ... also used Blister Packs 

It is too bad that you no longer have them as I could help identify them

----------


## Totally Guy

With websites like Kickstarter and Shapeways seemingly exploding the creativity and new materials that go into dice, how are you keeping up?  I've seen those kickstarters, especially the exotic wood one, and it'd be expensive!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> With websites like Kickstarter and Shapeways seemingly exploding the creativity and new materials that go into dice, how are you keeping up?  I've seen those kickstarters, especially the exotic wood one, and it'd be expensive!


 Thats the problem ... I cant keep up ... so I have to pick and choose ... at present ... I am focusing on Kickstarter ... as the materials (so far) are more durable

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the FroggyCreations D20' above for highlights of  dice added in March 2013

----------


## Jasonm2674

Thank you for the info Kevin. 

I know FOR CERTAIN that the 20 sided did have a + sign on it.  I was unsure as to the others.  Are there any manufacturers that are doing that to your knowledge ?   

It was a multicolor pack as well.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Thank you for the info Kevin. 
> 
> I know FOR CERTAIN that the 20 sided did have a + sign on it.  I was unsure as to the others.  Are there any manufacturers that are doing that to your knowledge ?   
> 
> It was a multicolor pack as well.


 Armory had d30's that used + and - ... and were numbered 0-9 3 times ... one set with - ... one set with + ... and one set with neither 

There were a couple of companies who directly copied Gamescience's dice ... so they are virtually indistinguishable ... other than quality of plastic ... but I dont think any of them copied the + d20's

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are looking for some really cool dice I recommend this kickstarter ... it has about 28 hours left ... and is already funded 10 times over

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...rd/rocket-dice

----------


## rakkoon

Advertising works  :Small Wink: , I love crowdfunding and receiving (fairly) unique stuff.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Advertising works , I love crowdfunding and receiving (fairly) unique stuff.


I normally dont advertise on my threads .. as it is bad form ... 

But in this case I am not involved in this Kickstarter other than I want some of those dice 

If I had been one of the managers ... I would never have posted

----------


## rakkoon

Funny that you mention RPG4live on your site, I bought dice from him a couple of times. Just how big is the dice collecting world exactly?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Just how big is the dice collecting world exactly?


Well .. it depends on how you classify collecting 

There are currently 48 members of the Facebook ... Collecting Dice group 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/205800032794188/

I know that there are several members of the Dice Maniacs' Club ... who are not members of this group 

Also ... there are factions of collectors .. some that only collect Casino dice ... some that only collect d20's ... some that only collect blue dice 

Overall ... I would say that avid ... regular (people who add to their collections at least once a month) ... there are about 50 world wide 

And several of us meet regularly at Gen Con 



Only 9 hrs left - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...rd/rocket-dice

----------


## Ksheep

> Only 9 hrs left - http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/...rd/rocket-dice


If I had some extra spending money, I'd probably fund it. However, as it stands, my fiancé would probably skin me alive if I spent more money on dice. I'm also rather tempted by the latest Artisan Dice Kickstarter. I really think a set of Mesquite dice would be neat, but I also really like how the flame-polished titanium looks

Heck, most of the woods look neat, especially the various red and black varieties, and the purple-heart just looks gorgeous.

----------


## sambouchah

I don't have any questions or anything, just wanted to say how jealous I am of your collection! I thought I had a lot... I was oh so wrong haha :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rakkoon

Hmm, who buy dice at least once a month. 
I never buy them.
I pay for them first and then sell it to my family.
Then they give it to me for my birthday, father's day, sunday

But I like to watch the avid collectors  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Impact Miniatures D22 above for highlights of  dice added in April 2013

----------


## killem2

Do they make dice out of precious metals?

How about Carbon Fiber dice?

Lead?

----------


## Ksheep

> Do they make dice out of precious metals?
> 
> How about Carbon Fiber dice?
> 
> Lead?


I doubt you could make a reliable die out of Carbon Fiber, and you'd have a lot of issues with lead. Precious metals would be fairly easy to make (albeit expensive), although someone could easily make, say, a gold-plated die. In fact, the company Artisan Dice recently had a Kickstarter where one of the stretch goals unlocked gold, silver, and platinum-plated aluminum dice. They also had Tungsten, Damascus steel, and Graphite (among many other materials).

----------


## killem2

My friend has a particularly ridged set of dice, well set is a poor word, a pair is a better word.

If I uploaded the picture tonight when I get home, what are the chances you can identify the manufacturer and where I could find it?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do they make dice out of precious metals?


Yes ... Check out THIS LINK both silver and gold (plated and solid) 




> How about Carbon Fiber dice?


I agree with the previous poster ... unless they are constructed very carefully .. I suspect CF dice would fall apart as it is much like layered fiberglass




> Lead?


Yes .. see the link above ..under LEAD




> My friend has a particularly ridged set of dice, well set is a poor word, a pair is a better word.
> 
> If I uploaded the picture tonight when I get home, what are the chances you can identify the manufacturer and where I could find it?


I certainly will try ... and many others here could also possibly help :)

----------


## killem2

> I just had to do an interim update to show these dice 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought they were just some cheap polys that someone marked with sharpie and put into an old dice box ... Turns out ... they are cheap polys (Hong Kong) but are much older than I thought ... 1963 
> 
> These may be the oldest polyhedral game dice set ... we have seen d4's ... d6's ... d12's ... and even d20's from ancient times ... but never as a set


now that I think of it, that d8 in this picture looks a lot like it, except the Numbers are more clear.  anyway i'll get it tonight

----------


## killem2

here it is, I guess this is the only dice that he has like this.  

I dunno what i like about it, I guess it seems older, its very straight edges rather than the usual rounded ones.

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/927/img8282.JPG

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> here it is, I guess this is the only dice that he has like this.  
> 
> I dunno what i like about it, I guess it seems older, its very straight edges rather than the usual rounded ones.
> 
> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/927/img8282.JPG


WOW .. at first I believed that that die is an Orange GameScience D8 

Then I checked my own "HOW DO YOU TELL WHO MADE A DIE" page and it turns out that seems to be a Jerry Alexander d8

----------


## killem2

> WOW .. at first I believed that that die is an Orange GameScience D8 
> 
> Then I checked my own "HOW DO YOU TELL WHO MADE A DIE" page and it turns out that seems to be a Jerry Alexander d8




Awesome, are those still around for sale you think?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Awesome, are those still around for sale you think?


Jerry Alexander have been gone for about 25 years ... Gamescience is still going strong ... the problem I had with Jerry Alexander was opposing sides of their dice did not add to n+1 where n is the number of sides on the die

----------


## Preaplanes

Are there any trick polyhedral die (the typical 7-set) that you can buy pre-made that always roll minimum (or maximum) values?

Would that even be reliable on higher-faced polygons, such as a d20 that always rolls 20s or 1s (mutually exclusively of course)?

----------


## Deaxsa

why do the D3's have letters on them? what do they signify?

what would be good ways to ink a die with no ink? (reading dice without ink sucks imho)

edit: know of any place where i can get a (matching) set of dice that include a d3?

----------


## Jay R

> why do the D3's have letters on them? what do they signify?


The letters on my d3 are R, P, and S, for Rock, Paper Scissors.




> what would be good ways to ink a die with no ink? (reading dice without ink sucks imho)


A Sharpie works well.

Or paint. You can just paint the dice and then rub it off lightly, and the number stays painted.




> edit: know of any place where i can get a (matching) set of dice that include a d3?


Googling "d3 dice set" gets many hits.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are there any trick polyhedral die (the typical 7-set) that you can buy pre-made that always roll minimum (or maximum) values?
> 
> Would that even be reliable on higher-faced polygons, such as a d20 that always rolls 20s or 1s (mutually exclusively of course)?


I know of none that are reliable 

Chessex used to make sets of dice that had 2 of the highest face ... ie on a d20 ... 2 20's and no 1 

I have one weighted d20 ... and LOTS of weighted d6's ... but none are 100% reliable 




> why do the D3's have letters on them? what do they signify?


Jay R answered this ... thanks much 




> what would be good ways to ink a die with no ink? (reading dice without ink sucks imho)


Only one thing to add .. Sharpie oil based paint pens 




> edit: know of any place where i can get a (matching) set of dice that include a d3?


GameScience / GameStation sells a large 14 die? set that includes a d3

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the IRONDIE CARV D20 above for highlights of  dice added in May 2013

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Is there anyone willing to be my Secret Shopper for Origins? 

I very much would like it if someone could shop the Q-Workshop booth for me and I can compensate via Paypal 

Please contact me via email (via the website ... if you can help)

EDIT: I found someone who can help ... a fellow Dice Maniac :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Fusion Dice Fudge die above for highlights of  dice added in June 2013

----------


## Totally Guy

> Is there anyone willing to be my Secret Shopper for Origins?


 :Small Confused:  Do they see you coming and put up their prices?

I think most of what I say in this thread is about money... must be that my priorities are coming through.  I guess that's why I'm not the one with the dice collection.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do they see you coming and put up their prices?
> 
> I think most of what I say in this thread is about money... must be that my priorities are coming through.  I guess that's why I'm not the one with the dice collection.


LOL ... no ... I just could not be there ... I did find a fellow collector who was able to make my purchases

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the PHILOLABS laser cut ... finger joint D4 above for highlights of  dice added in July 2013

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Is anyone willing to help me by attending the D&D Next session at Gen Con Indy next week to acquire the set of promotional dice after I will purchase the dice from you? 

For more info : http://d6mafia.com/index.php?option=...=69&Itemid=227

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Gamescience d20 above for highlights of  dice added in August 2013

----------


## leebenningfield

I just came here from a google search (which also turned up dicecollector.com).  

I've been searching high and low for sets of the Koplow pink opaque dice.  I've found a number of the d4, d6, and d8, (6, 10, and 30, respectively - G2 Collectibles on eBay seems to have a bunch of d6 and d8) but no full sets or any d10, d12, or d20.

Or, if I can't find those, any pink or pinkish dice with *black* lettering.  I know chessex has a few different pink ones, but they all seem to have white or gold lettering.  I'm not a big fan of Q-Workshop's either, they're hard to read quickly when rolling a bunch at once, and they're rather expensive compared to the other common brands.

Any advice on where I might be able to find what I'm looking for?  Thanks!

----------


## Jay R

> I just came here from a google search (which also turned up dicecollector.com).  
> 
> I've been searching high and low for sets of the Koplow pink opaque dice.  I've found a number of the d4, d6, and d8, (6, 10, and 30, respectively - G2 Collectibles on eBay seems to have a bunch of d6 and d8) but no full sets or any d10, d12, or d20.
> 
> Or, if I can't find those, any pink or pinkish dice with *black* lettering.  I know chessex has a few different pink ones, but they all seem to have white or gold lettering.  I'm not a big fan of Q-Workshop's either, they're hard to read quickly when rolling a bunch at once, and they're rather expensive compared to the other common brands.
> 
> Any advice on where I might be able to find what I'm looking for?  Thanks!


My advice is to buy pink dice and a fine-tip black-ink Sharpie.

----------


## JusticeZero

At one time, I had a die that I liked that i got from the game store as a single mixed in with everything else; it was a d4, opaque plastic, nothing special, but instead of the standard three sided pyramid, it was shaped like a somewhat long tetra pack. The ends were not pointed, but cut off flat, it had four equal sides, each an equilateral triangle, with no complex curves or central axis or whatnot like the "crystal dice" have. It rolled nicely, with that dice-like bounce instead of the typical d4 splat.
I have no idea where it came from or if they are still available, and someone lifted mine.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> My advice is to buy pink dice and a fine-tip black-ink Sharpie.


I agree except remove the existing paint first .. then use extra fine oil-based Sharpie paint pens




> At one time, I had a die that I liked that i got from the game store as a single mixed in with everything else; it was a d4, opaque plastic, nothing special, but instead of the standard three sided pyramid, it was shaped like a somewhat long tetra pack. The ends were not pointed, but cut off flat, it had four equal sides, each an equilateral triangle, with no complex curves or central axis or whatnot like the "crystal dice" have. It rolled nicely, with that dice-like bounce instead of the typical d4 splat.
> I have no idea where it came from or if they are still available, and someone lifted mine.


Do you mean something like this? 

 

Either an ISOSCELES TETRAHEDRON or SCALENE TETRAHEDRON

If this is what you are referring to .. this was patented and it seems Dragon Dice .. infringed the patent ... and as such .. noone has produced this shape in year

----------


## JusticeZero

Yes, that's the one. Bah, it's a much better shape than the "crystal" columns. :(

----------


## Knaight

Regarding d4 chirality? Do they generally come in two forms?

Specifically, in regards to d4s numbered on points, I've only ever seen them oriented such that when the 4 is placed in the back so you can't see it, the other 3 go from 1-3 clockwise (R-Chiral, for those that know the term). Are counterclockwise 1-3 d4s made?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Ya know .. I never noticed ... but I can say that in my photos .. you for the most part be able to see all 4 values (not sides) of a tetrahedral d4

http://www.dicecollector.com/D4.HTM






> Regarding d4 chirality? Do they generally come in two forms?
> 
> Specifically, in regards to d4s numbered on points, I've only ever seen them oriented such that when the 4 is placed in the back so you can't see it, the other 3 go from 1-3 clockwise (R-Chiral, for those that know the term). Are counterclockwise 1-3 d4s made?

----------


## Knaight

Every single one that fits the point labeling description is R-Chiral. Interesting.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Gryphon Design Studios Spalted Tamarind D6 above for highlights of  dice added in September 2013

----------


## Ksheep

How well does that D1 roll?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How well does that D1 roll?


Quite well in one direction :)

----------


## killem2

Someone asked this in the 3.5 section, just interested to see this answer.




> I'm kind of new to D&D and I was looking around for dice when I noticed various sets of d6s being sold. This may sound like a stupid question but why would someone need an entire set of d6?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Someone asked this in the 3.5 section, just interested to see this answer.


Well ... it depends on what an entire set means ... 

1) I assume we are talking about numbered d6's vs things like Poker Dice 

2) Quantity in a set varies wildly 

* A set of Craps dice is a pair 
* A set of Yahtzee dice is 5 
* A set of Warhammer Bombardment dice is 125 

http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT35_...NT_DICE_01.jpg

When it comes to GM'ing RPG's ... I personally have not seen much use for more than 5

----------


## Ksheep

It sounds like he found a 36 pack of d6 (or something similar). While this isn't typically needed for D&D (unless you do a lot of high-level spellcasting which deals large amounts of d6 damage, and you don't want to reroll), there are other games which require fairly large numbers of d6, such as Warhammer, Champions, or Shadowrun.

----------


## Jay R

> I'm kind of new to D&D and I was looking around for dice when I noticed various sets of d6s being sold. This may sound like a stupid question but why would someone need an entire set of d6?


There are other games than D&D, and some of them use multiple d6's.

In Hero Systems, the damage of a hit is measured in numbers of d6 rolled. Super-strong heroes routinely hit for 10d6 to 15d6. A hero might add to this with his velocity / 5 in hit dice.

In one special situation, with every kind of bonus available, I once saw a Superman-like hero roll a hit for 44d6 damage.

Besides, what does "need" have to do with it? I don't even "need" to play games at all. I've never "needed" my d1, d5, d7, d14, d16, d24, d30, d48, d60, or d120, or many of my weird dice.

I _like_ the toys.

----------


## Balain

I don't know if this was ever added.  The game Formula D uses a d30 I believe.  It is not numbered 1 -30 but rather something like 24-30 with each number appearing more than once.  Maybe 22-28, not sure but something like that.  

I finally found a place that is not sold out of d5 and d7 and d50.  Now any ideas where I could get things like a d11, d13, any of the other odder numbered dice?  I don't want a huge collection but think it would be great to have 1 of each die.

----------


## Jay R

> Now any ideas where I could get things like a d11, d13, any of the other odder numbered dice?


Try Shapeways for unusual dice. They have several versions of a d13; you can search for others on your own




> I don't want a huge collection but think it would be great to have 1 of each die.


Make up your mind. There's a lot more types of dice out there than you think.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Thanks Jay R ... Shapeways was going to be one of my suggestions 




> I don't know if this was ever added.  The game Formula D uses a d30 I believe.  It is not numbered 1 -30 but rather something like 24-30 with each number appearing more than once.  Maybe 22-28, not sure but something like that.  
> 
> I finally found a place that is not sold out of d5 and d7 and d50.  Now any ideas where I could get things like a d11, d13, any of the other odder numbered dice?  I don't want a huge collection but think it would be great to have 1 of each die.


As to the dice you are seeking ... you will first need to choose a shape and style ... 

This link might help ... 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...DICE_HAVE.html

Once you have chosen the die that you want ... you can contact the manufacturer / artist (in the case of Shapeways) and make your purchase

----------


## Balain

> Try 
> Make up your mind. There's a lot more types of dice out there than you think.


It is a matter of perspective.  If I had say another 150 dice that wouldn't be a huge collection. 20,000 more would be a huge collection.

And Thank you both for the sites.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Q-Workshop PAX Community 2013 set above for highlights of  dice added in October 2013

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Matthias Hoscheck's ... Dice Cup Museum dice above for highlights of  dice added in November 2013

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 

2013 was the best year to date for dice collecting (5323 dice added)



Click on the giant handmade D20 by Mavis Irwin above for highlights of  dice added in December 2013

----------


## killem2

So do you have any plans to put these on display? Like jewel cases, with labels or museum like display? 

I only ask because he seems like there is almost no limit to the complete number of dice out there :D

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> So do you have any plans to put these on display? Like jewel cases, with labels or museum like display?


That is what DiceCollector.com is for :) 

It really is not feasible to display them with any sense of order ... as they can be divided so many different ways 




> I only ask because he seems like there is almost no limit to the complete number of dice out there :D


You are correct :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Michael Schäffer's ... NoD die dice above for highlights of  dice added in January 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Q-Workshop 2014 promo die above for highlights of  dice added in February 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Q-Workshop Custom die for the Brockport Gaming Association die above for highlights of  dice added in March 2014

----------


## rakkoon

Hi Kevin,

I keep running into you at Dice Kickstarters. Have you ever started one yourself or do you plan to?

Best regards,
Rakky

----------


## AntiTrust

Anyone ever tried baking their dice? I attempted it once after a shaman cursed a party member with bad luck. I thought I could bake some dice in the oven to have a high percentage of rolling ones. My first attempt simply melted the dice. My second attempt didn't melt them, but I also couldn't really gauge their probability either. The game actually ended before I could try them out with the player and now they just sit on a shelf.

----------


## erikun

> I don't know if this was ever added.  The game Formula D uses a d30 I believe.  It is not numbered 1 -30 but rather something like 24-30 with each number appearing more than once.  Maybe 22-28, not sure but something like that.


Formula D (board game) dice for anyone who is curious.  It includes the faces on each die, as well.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hi Kevin,
> 
> I keep running into you at Dice Kickstarters. Have you ever started one yourself or do you plan to?
> 
> Best regards,
> Rakky


No plans to start my own ... but I am backing / have backed a LOT (over 70)




> Anyone ever tried baking their dice? I attempted it once after a shaman cursed a party member with bad luck. I thought I could bake some dice in the oven to have a high percentage of rolling ones. My first attempt simply melted the dice. My second attempt didn't melt them, but I also couldn't really gauge their probability either. The game actually ended before I could try them out with the player and now they just sit on a shelf.


I have not .. but I did do a test to try to confirm / debunk a rumor that if you microwave a die (a d20) with the desired value facing upward ... it will roll that value more often ... I first tried 5 min ... and the die was not even warm ... I then tried 20 minutes ... with the same result ... I knew before hand that unless there was water in the die ... it would not be effected by microwaves ... needless to say .. it did not effect the rolling

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Die Wurfel Schmied Logo die above for highlights of  dice added in April 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Mason & Co 'Stock Simulator' d10s (possibly the first [oldest] d10) above for highlights of  dice added in May 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the New 2014 Chessex color FESTIVE - VIBRANT W/BROWN above for highlights of  dice added in June 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the The Dice Lab d60 above for highlights of  dice added in July 2014

----------


## leebenningfield

I noticed that since the last time I checked (several months ago), there seems to be a new brand of metal dice on the market. Does anyone know anything about these new ones, like who manufactures them?  How do they compare to the Crystal Caste ones, specifically the 16mm polyhedral sets?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I believe you are speaking of Metal Dice Games ... they are comparable to Foam Brain Games dice .. which were the original and now it seems the Chinese manufacturer will sell to anyone ... so MDG seems to be a spinoff of FBG

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the McTrivia (Shapeways) d50 (and 50000th die) above for highlights of  dice added in August 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the International Computers Ltd dice above for highlights of  dice added in September 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the dice above for highlights of  dice added in October 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the dice above for highlights of  dice added in November 2014

----------


## demonwalker

This has likely been asked before, but I'm curious about the blocks of Casino Dice.  Are these http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAwWDUwMA...I7w~~60_35.JPG similar to these? https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...mvyfG2vpKa8Rap

My gut says no, since the ones in the first picture look like they have slightly rounded corners.  I could be wrong though.

If they are different (Beyond the 3mm size), where can I buy bulk of normal casino dice where it won't kill my wallet?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## cobaltstarfire

Wow, I've gotta say, seeing all those nonstandard faced dice really make me feel excited with their weird shapes and such. Even the standard ones have so many more variants to them than I would have imagined! (And I thought it was fun just looking for neat colors and things, now I've gotta add fun shapes too)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This has likely been asked before, but I'm curious about the blocks of Casino Dice.  Are these http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NTAwWDUwMA...I7w~~60_35.JPG similar to these? https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/i...mvyfG2vpKa8Rap
> 
> My gut says no, since the ones in the first picture look like they have slightly rounded corners.  I could be wrong though.
> 
> If they are different (Beyond the 3mm size), where can I buy bulk of normal casino dice where it won't kill my wallet?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your Gut is correct the first set are molded dice ... the second set is precision milled for use in Casino's




> Wow, I've gotta say, seeing all those nonstandard faced dice really make me feel excited with their weird shapes and such. Even the standard ones have so many more variants to them than I would have imagined! (And I thought it was fun just looking for neat colors and things, now I've gotta add fun shapes too)


Have you seen THIS page yet?

----------


## demonwalker

> Your Gut is correct the first set are molded dice ... the second set is precision milled for use in Casino's


Where would I be able to acquire a bulk of the precision milled dice then?  Also, how far off from the nice 16.66% would the moulded dice be, by your estimate?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Where would I be able to acquire a bulk of the precision milled dice then?


As I do not purchase in bulk .. I cant say with 100% certainty ... but you should try the casino dice manufacturers 

The most cooperative one I have found so far is Midwest Game Supply ... http://midwestgamesupply.com/

Another may be Gamblers General Store in Las Vegas




> Also, how far off from the nice 16.66% would the moulded dice be, by your estimate?


Not sure what the %16.66 % is ... but molded dice do not adhere to the same standards (not even close) that precision molded dice follow

----------


## cobaltstarfire

> Have you seen THIS page yet?


Yes, there's so many!

I also saw your page showing biggest and smallest of each...a couple of pages you have linked early on in the thread are 404's though. :(

----------


## LokiRagnarok

So, a friend of mine has the nickname "Princess" and I'd like to gift her some "appropriately" themed dice as a lighthearted joke.

As a constraint, the numbers on the dice must be readable (so no completely replacing the faces with weird symbols); d6 is a plus.
I have already considered taking some stereotypically pink dice, but that feels too uncreative.

I have also considered expanding this to the topic of fairy tales or related stuff. The best fairy-tale-looking result I got so far is this:
http://www.trollandtoad.com/p393115.html
which is not really satisfactory.
Any ideas?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I would say something from Q-Workshop would fit the bill .. and they even have several sets in Pink




> So, a friend of mine has the nickname "Princess" and I'd like to gift her some "appropriately" themed dice as a lighthearted joke.
> 
> As a constraint, the numbers on the dice must be readable (so no completely replacing the faces with weird symbols); d6 is a plus.
> I have already considered taking some stereotypically pink dice, but that feels too uncreative.
> 
> I have also considered expanding this to the topic of fairy tales or related stuff. The best fairy-tale-looking result I got so far is this:
> http://www.trollandtoad.com/p393115.html
> which is not really satisfactory.
> Any ideas?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were inventoried this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Tinderbox Entertainment Lovecraft Returns dice above for highlights of  dice added in December 2014

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Luxury Lane Soap d20 above for highlights of  dice added in January 2015

----------


## Flickerdart

Do you have any picture of your collection as a whole? I am imagining vast halls with marble columns and granite arches.

----------


## Sith_Happens

(Don't know if this has been answered already, don't feel like sifting through 26 pages of thread to find out:)

Is there a Fate dice probability calculator somewhere? By which I mean, something where you input your skill level, the opposition level, and whether the opposition is active or passive, and it tells you your chances of failing, tying, succeeding, or succeeding with style?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any picture of your collection as a whole? I am imagining vast halls with marble columns and granite arches.


 LOL ... I do not .. for a couple of reasons ... it is all over the house ... so could not fit in one shot ... I do not have a wide enough angle lens if I were to find the space to do the shot 

This is about as close as I can come at the moment ... http://www.dicecollector.com/HOUSED.HTM




> (Don't know if this has been answered already, don't feel like sifting through 26 pages of thread to find out:)
> 
> Is there a Fate dice probability calculator somewhere? By which I mean, something where you input your skill level, the opposition level, and whether the opposition is active or passive, and it tells you your chances of failing, tying, succeeding, or succeeding with style?


 I dont blame you for not wanting to search .. I dont think this has been asked ... and I am unable to answer as ... I do not play Fudge / Fate based games (yet)

----------


## Knaight

> Is there a Fate dice probability calculator somewhere? By which I mean, something where you input your skill level, the opposition level, and whether the opposition is active or passive, and it tells you your chances of failing, tying, succeeding, or succeeding with style?


Here's the anydice code for this.
*Spoiler: Code and explanation*
Show

A is your skill, B is your opponents, replace the zeros as appropriate. The first output is the probability for passive opposition, the second for active, it covers the whole range, but anydice is a powerful enough tool that checking all of those is really easy (just use the "at least" and "at most" functions).

A:0
B:0
output 4d3-8+A-B
output 8d3-16+A-B

----------


## Sith_Happens

> Here's the anydice code for this.
> *Spoiler: Code and explanation*
> Show
> 
> A is your skill, B is your opponents, replace the zeros as appropriate. The first output is the probability for passive opposition, the second for active, it covers the whole range, but anydice is a powerful enough tool that checking all of those is really easy (just use the "at least" and "at most" functions).
> 
> A:0
> B:0
> output 4d3-8+A-B
> output 8d3-16+A-B


I figured that much out on my own, I'm just lazy and don't want to have to do the extra subtraction step each time to determine the chance of success without style. :Small Tongue:

----------


## Forrestfire

Firstly, that is a truly magnificent amount of dice you have there  :Small Eek:  :Small Big Grin: 

I've been looking for a specific custom die for a while, and here seemed like a good place to ask. I'm trying to get my hands on a d20 with only 1's on its faces, and am wondering if you know of any place that sells custom dice of that sort of variety, or if I should just make something in sketchup and have Shapeways print it. I tried Q-Workshop, but they had a minimum price of $75 unless you were buying in bulk, which was a bit outside my price range.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Firstly, that is a truly magnificent amount of dice you have there 
> 
> I've been looking for a specific custom die for a while, and here seemed like a good place to ask. I'm trying to get my hands on a d20 with only 1's on its faces, and am wondering if you know of any place that sells custom dice of that sort of variety, or if I should just make something in sketchup and have Shapeways print it. I tried Q-Workshop, but they had a minimum price of $75 unless you were buying in bulk, which was a bit outside my price range.


LOL .. thanks 

Unfortunately you have run into the dilema that many people who want one custom die encounter 

My guess is ... Chessex can do it for you .. if you supply them with a blank d20 (available from Koplow) ... but it will likely cost $20+ 

So .. shapeways may be your best bet

----------


## Flickerdart

If you can buy blank dice, it might be more cost-effective to find a hackerspace or tinker shop with a laser cutter, and engrave it yourself. Just make sure it comes with a vice or something to keep the die in place.

----------


## Jay R

Blank dice for sale here.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Iello King of New York dice above for highlights of  dice added in February 2015

----------


## Ephemeral_Being

What was the ORIGINAL printed orientation for a d4?

Did it look like this?



Or this?

----------


## Ksheep

> What was the ORIGINAL printed orientation for a d4?


From what I've seen, four-sided dice have been used as far back as Ancient Egyptian times. Hard to tell what the original orientation for those was. If you're talking about the more modern printings for use with board games and PnP games, that probably depends on the manufacturer. Not sure if there was a standard at any point in their modern history.

----------


## Jay R

> What was the ORIGINAL printed orientation for a d4?


The first D&D d4s I saw, which came with the original D&D in 1975, had the numbers on the bottom, as in your first picture.

----------


## cobaltstarfire

So I'm going to run a game of Dungeon Crawl Classic soon, and looking at the rules was reminded that it uses a lot of weirdly shaped dice. And the folks who make DCC now sell a set of all the dice needed to play their game. I almost immediately wondered if you'd heard of this or had their dice.

----------


## Taet

I am not doing a very good job with the search tool at all. How would I look for a very ordinary d20 shape that is a d5?

----------


## Maglubiyet

Got any dice made of human bone?  I can't figure out what the Material categories stand for (A, B, C,...)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Sorry for the delay .. new role at work taking a lot of time




> What was the ORIGINAL printed orientation for a d4?
> 
> Did it look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?


Ksheep is correct ... d4's are ancient (see the Royal Game of UR) 

Jay R is also correct ... the first modern d4's had the number on the bottom and I believe this style was first introduced by GameScience




> So I'm going to run a game of Dungeon Crawl Classic soon, and looking at the rules was reminded that it uses a lot of weirdly shaped dice. And the folks who make DCC now sell a set of all the dice needed to play their game. I almost immediately wondered if you'd heard of this or had their dice.


You are correct .. there are dice sold by Goodman Games ... in special colors .. for DCC 

http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT41_...WEIRD_DICE.jpg
http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT41_...WEIRD_DICE.jpg




> I am not doing a very good job with the search tool at all. How would I look for a very ordinary d20 shape that is a d5?


sides="20" keyword search="1-5"

I seem to only have one 

http://www.dicecollector.com/D20_OPA...OLID_D5_01.jpg




> Got any dice made of human bone?


Unknown .. I do have bone though 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_BONE.html




> I can't figure out what the Material categories stand for (A, B, C,...)


Material works just like every other abbreviation (Opacity & Sharpness) ... just hover over the abbreviation and a popup should identify it

----------


## Taet

Thank you. I never tried putting 5 as a keyword. And your white d5 is printed just the same as my black d5 with the circles around the 5s.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Thank you. I never tried putting 5 as a keyword. And your white d5 is printed just the same as my black d5 with the circles around the 5s.


Nice ... please let me know if you are ever willing to part with your black one .. although I do not know the origin of these dice ... I do not have a black one :) but would like to

----------


## cobaltstarfire

> You are correct .. there are dice sold by Goodman Games ... in special colors .. for DCC 
> 
> http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT41_...WEIRD_DICE.jpg
> http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT41_...WEIRD_DICE.jpg



How do you feel about them? How do they compare to the rest of your vast collection?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How do you feel about them? How do they compare to the rest of your vast collection?


They are good quality ... they are made for Goodman by Impact Miniatures ...

----------


## darkscizor

Your oldest die?

Strangest material?

Most accurate?

Die with best story/explanation behind it?

----------


## darkscizor

One more:

Any dice owned by Gygax, Arneson, or other D&D writers?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Your oldest die?


it is likely this one 

http://www.dicecollector.com/MINT1_P..._BRONZE_01.jpg 




> Strangest material?


Hmmm ... that is debatable 

Here is the breakdown of Material 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF..._MATERIAL.html





> Most accurate?


Unknown as I never track the accuracy ... but based on the various gaming commissions ... it would have to be one of the precision casino dice




> Die with best story/explanation behind it?


A vast majority of dice have no story as they are brand new 

Here are some Noteworthy dice in the collection 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DIC...E_SPECIAL.html




> Any dice owned by Gygax, Arneson, or other D&D writers?


I very much doubt it as they were almost contemporary ... I likely acquired my dice at about the same time they did ... so I would not have had a need to add any dice from their collections 

I did have an opportunity to meet both Gary and Dave before they passed :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Danny Larkin dice above for highlights of  dice added in March 2015

----------


## Flickerdart

Are the Persian dice also your most expensive, or do you have anything (perhaps solid gold dice?) that's even more valuable?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are the Persian dice also your most expensive, or do you have anything (perhaps solid gold dice?) that's even more valuable?


No .. the Persian are not the most expensive ... this just goes to show ... just because something is old ... does not make it expensive 

As to solid gold ... No ... I do not have any solid gold dice

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Imagine my surprise when I opened a package of dice from a Kickstarter project and saw myself staring back ... 
Click on the Trilania dice above for highlights of  dice added in April 2015

----------


## Kevin_Cook

I think everyone knows me well enough that I am not a person to try to push a product ... but there is a Kickstarter that I am very interested in seeing be produced ... I am neither the project manager ... nor a shill for the manager ... I just want the dice 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ce-warrior-set

----------


## Flickerdart

> I think everyone knows me well enough that I am not a person to try to push a product ... but there is a Kickstarter that I am very interested in seeing be produced ... I am neither the project manager ... nor a shill for the manager ... I just want the dice 
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ce-warrior-set


Are you supposed to spin that round one like a top? These look so zany.

----------


## Hawkstar

> Are you supposed to spin that round one like a top? These look so zany.


No. You have to roll it. It's a d20, but only has 10 on each side.

Alas, shield bashes don't actually deal 1d20 points of damage. Not even with Captain America's shield.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Thanks for answering that Hawkstar

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Borderlands 2 dice above for highlights of  dice added in May 2015

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Lapis Lazuli D20 from Dice Shop Online dice above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Giant Aaron Boggs D20 above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Geeks doing Good Copper d6 above for highlights of  dice added in June 2015 

Please forgive me for this ... but I would like to point out a Kickstarter project that I am not involved in other than as a backer 
The project is already funded ... so no more backers are <needed>
The dice are so amazing I would like everyone to have the opportunity to participate as this is a one woman operation and will likely not be repeated 


LittleCLUUs Custom Dice!!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Wonder what the Eric Harshbarger die above is? ... Click on it to see more and for highlights of  dice added in September 2015

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Nvenom8 Kraken Die above to the highlights of  dice added in October 2015

----------


## Douche

What will happen to your collection when you're gone? Will you pass it on to your children, or do you think it'll be put in a museum or something? Or maybe you can scatter it to the winds and bless many D&D players around the world with your dice.

Also, I remember seeing some kind of show where the guy who invented frisbee or something (memory is fuzzy on who he was exactly) had himself cremated and made into a frisbee. Would you do something like that and become a dice?

Sorry for the morbid questions, it just popped into my head haha

----------


## Togath

Not sure if this quite fits the thread or not...
But, do you know anything about why it is three sided dice are so uncommon compared to the standard gaming d4s, 6s, 8s, 10s, 12s, and 20s?
While they can be replicated somewhat by a d6, the same applies to d4s(though being replicated by a d8 or d20 instead).
Did the shape just get developed later?

----------


## Jay R

The d4, d6, d8, d12, and d20 were the basic dice in D&D when it was released in 1974 because they are the Platonic solids - the five regular polyhedra composed of regular polygons. These were routinely shown in high school geometry texts.

D10s made at that time were really icosahedra (d20s) marked 0-9 twice.

All other dice, including the d10s, were created later - mostly of the Catalan solids.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What will happen to your collection when you're gone?


Will you pass it on to your children, or do you think it'll be put in a museum or something? 

Or maybe you can scatter it to the winds and bless many D&D players around the world with your dice. [/QUOTE]

It is bequeathed to fellow dice collectors




> Also, I remember seeing some kind of show where the guy who invented frisbee or something (memory is fuzzy on who he was exactly) had himself cremated and made into a frisbee. Would you do something like that and become a dice?


http://www.lifegem.com/?gclid=CjwKEA...yssxoCjfPw_wcB

THen have it cut into a die 




> Sorry for the morbid questions, it just popped into my head haha


Not morbid at all 

================




> Not sure if this quite fits the thread or not...
> But, do you know anything about why it is three sided dice are so uncommon compared to the standard gaming d4s, 6s, 8s, 10s, 12s, and 20s?


I didnt know it was common at all

[/QUOTE]While they can be replicated somewhat by a d6, the same applies to d4s(though being replicated by a d8 or d20 instead).
Did the shape just get developed later?[/QUOTE]

The D3 shape is a new shape (ie withing the past 15-20 years

=======================




> The d4, d6, d8, d12, and d20 were the basic dice in D&D when it was released in 1974 because they are the Platonic solids - the five regular polyhedra composed of regular polygons. These were routinely shown in high school geometry texts.
> 
> D10s made at that time were really icosahedra (d20s) marked 0-9 twice.
> 
> All other dice, including the d10s, were created later - mostly of the Catalan solids.


Somewhat true ... there are many shapes of dice (http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...DICE_HAVE.html) and some of them ... not already mentioned ...  are long before the 1974 release of D&D

Also ... you are referrring to tetrahedral (d4) ... cubic (d6) ... octahedral (d8) ... dodecahedral (d12) ... and icosahedral (d20) dice ... there are other shapes of these solids that were used for dice ... before this time

----------


## Hamste

I love that kraken die. I was so disappointed when I looked it up and saw it was way out of my price range. Do you have any other particularly interesting nautical themed dice?

----------


## Chronos

Speaking of the Catalan solids, would there be any interest in 3D printable Catalan solids?  I just uploaded the complete set to Thingiverse.

I've also been working on making a set of nonstandard dice (unusual numbers of sides, plus unusual designs for the usual side numbers), but I haven't yet come up with a d20 design I'm happy with.

----------


## Mr Beer

> It is bequeathed to fellow dice collectors


Are you worried about them forming a conspiracy to bump you off in order to acquire your sumptuous collection ahead of the natural schedule?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are you worried about them forming a conspiracy to bump you off in order to acquire your sumptuous collection ahead of the natural schedule?


Nope .. not at all

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I love that kraken die. I was so disappointed when I looked it up and saw it was way out of my price range. Do you have any other particularly interesting nautical themed dice?


Hmmm .. not nearly as nice as these ... I do have a lot of Cthulhu dice though ... :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Samsonite (R) Collectors Edition Gamers Sphere 2 Luggage above to the highlights of  dice added in November 2015

----------


## Taet

You made a what?!?!? That's awesome!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> You made a what?!?!? That's awesome!


:) ... I assume you mean the luggage?

----------


## rakkoon

I'm guessing the guillotine.
So now we send our bad dice to you for execution?

----------


## Flickerdart

A few weeks ago, I spotted a cool sort of die in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - it's a big wooden d6 that opens up like a box and inside are 6 smaller wooden d6es. The big d6 is around the size of a fist, maybe a bit larger, so I'm not sure if it qualifies as as die for the purposes of your collection.

I could have sworn I took a photo, but I can't find it now. If this sounds like something you'd like to add to your collection, I can see about finding it again.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I'm guessing the guillotine.
> So now we send our bad dice to you for execution?


 Ah .. ok 




> A few weeks ago, I spotted a cool sort of die in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - it's a big wooden d6 that opens up like a box and inside are 6 smaller wooden d6es. The big d6 is around the size of a fist, maybe a bit larger, so I'm not sure if it qualifies as as die for the purposes of your collection.
> 
> I could have sworn I took a photo, but I can't find it now. If this sounds like something you'd like to add to your collection, I can see about finding it again.


I have seen them ... the outer box does not count ... but the dice inside ... might 

I have a similar music box 

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...57b983023c.jpg

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in December 2015 
Click on the photo of the Dice Lab Skew D12's above 
or what I like to call what happens to d12's when you leave them on the dashboard of your car in hot weather

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in January 2016 
Click on the photo of the Irondie - Terralith - Ruthenium d20

----------


## TooMuchTIme

When Playing RPGs, do you have a certain set you always use, or do you use a new one each time?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> When Playing RPGs, do you have a certain set you always use, or do you use a new one each time?


I usually use the same set ... a Koplow glitter blue set ... but my eyes are getting worse ... so I am now tending to use a die rolling app

----------


## Hamste

> I usually use the same set ... a Koplow glitter blue set ... but my eyes are getting worse ... so I am now tending to use a die rolling app


While is quite ironic considering your collection.

Also, while I have no idea what a rewarder page was, it now just says it is no longer owned by godaddy.com.

----------


## Jay R

> I usually use the same set ... a Koplow glitter blue set ... but my eyes are getting worse ... so I am now tending to use a die rolling app


I have the same problem. So I stopped using glitter, or heavily decorated, or translucent dice, and use jumbo-sized dice with good contrast - white numerals on dark purple, or black numerals on white.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in February 2016 
Click on the photo of the Q-Workshop Dice Maniacs' Club d6 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in March 2016 
Click on the photo of the Trayser Metal Works wax positive dice above

----------


## Tubaman010

My wife bought a loose d8 at a gaming store that has closed down, and I am trying to identify it so we can the rest of the set. It's a translucent teal with gold numbers and came by itself in a clear plastic clamshell package that unfortunately got thrown out. We think the company name had "Games" somewhere in it and that it is not Chessex. I know it's not Chessex borealis because that has sparkles while this d8 is just translucent.

It won't let me post a direct image link here, so to see a picture search for "Can someone help me identify this d8?" on Reddit or go to imgur.com[slash]s3lEQO6. Thanks!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> My wife bought a loose d8 at a gaming store that has closed down, and I am trying to identify it so we can the rest of the set. It's a translucent teal with gold numbers and came by itself in a clear plastic clamshell package that unfortunately got thrown out. We think the company name had "Games" somewhere in it and that it is not Chessex. I know it's not Chessex borealis because that has sparkles while this d8 is just translucent.
> 
> It won't let me post a direct image link here, so to see a picture search for "Can someone help me identify this d8?" on Reddit or go to imgur.com[slash]s3lEQO6. Thanks!


Without a picture it will be very hard to identify 

Have you tried my database ...and then looked at the pictures that match your search criteria?

----------


## Chronos

I presume you've seen that there's now a commercially-available d120?

Long live the disdyakis triacontahedron!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I presume you've seen that there's now a commercially-available d120?
> 
> Long live the disdyakis triacontahedron!


Yes ... thank you Chronos ... I have seen the die

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in April 2016 
Click on the photo of the Shapeways artist Foxworks FLORAL die above

----------


## Flickerdart

There's a dice question on rpg.se, thought you could help out.

Edit: Never mind, found it myself. It was http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...afe5f51b03.jpg

----------


## 2D8HP

Anyone know where I can get more of the old style D20's that went from 0 to 9 twice?
(D10's just don't feel right)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Anyone know where I can get more of the old style D20's that went from 0 to 9 twice?
> (D10's just don't feel right)


I dont think anyone makes them anymore outside of cheap Chinese ones that you can find on Aliexpress.com

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in May 2016 
Click on the photo of the Shapeways artist PoshFrosh Missile Dice  (for those that want Rocket Dice) above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in June 2016 
Click on the photo of the DougOutCrafts Graffiti D20 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in July 2016 
Click on the photo of the CHESSEX Ghostly Glow Pink d20 above 

This is the best glow BLUE I have ever seen

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in August 2016 
Click on the photo of the POLYHERO Warrior dice above

----------


## JAL_1138

> Anyone know where I can get more of the old style D20's that went from 0 to 9 twice?
> (D10's just don't feel right)


GameScience makes them, though they're a tad expensive (and difficult to locate on the company's new website).  They have them in tiny dice ("microhedra") and normal-sized dice.

EDIT:  Link.  GameScience site, D20s.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in September 2016 
Click on the photo of the Precision Gaming Solutions Damascus Steel XLP die above

----------


## Hamste

Are the dice from precision games actually more balanced than regular pip dice? I don't understand how they could have a similar amount removed from each side when the shapes are so different.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are the dice from precision games actually more balanced than regular pip dice? I don't understand how they could have a similar amount removed from each side when the shapes are so different.


Please give me an example of a precision game? ... if you mean casino gambling ... then no ... there are no normal dice that are more balanced

----------


## Hamste

> Please give me an example of a precision game? ... if you mean casino gambling ... then no ... there are no normal dice that are more balanced


Sorry, I meant Precision Gaming Solutions (as in the people who made that dice you had just posted, I just misremembered the name somehow despite it being on this page). I looked at the kickstarter and one of the claims was that the dice were better balanced and I was curious how that was possible with what looks like such large grooves and differences in sides.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Sorry, I meant Precision Gaming Solutuons (as in the people who made that dice you had just posted, I just misremembered the name somehow despite it being on this page). I looked at the kickstarter and one of the claims was that the dice were better balanced and I was curious how that was possible with what looks like such large grooves and differences in sides.


No worries ... I wish I could comment on the PGS dice as far as balance is concerned ... the metal dice will not work in the salt water test 

I suppose I should break down and buy a dice caliper :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in October 2016 
Click on the photo of the Shapeways Artist CeramicWombat Sterling Silver Rosette d20 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in November 2016 
Click on the photo of the Campaign Coins (made by Q-Workshop) d20 above

----------


## Komatik

I remember reading some old test where Games Workshop d6's were thrown a pretty high number of times. The results were that they land on 1 a third of the time or so and are more likely than normal to score 6 as well. Do you know of any recent studies about the fairness of dice manufactured nowadays?

----------


## Flickerdart

How heavy is your heaviest die, and how light is the lightest?

----------


## rakkoon

What's the salt water test for dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I remember reading some old test where Games Workshop d6's were thrown a pretty high number of times. The results were that they land on 1 a third of the time or so and are more likely than normal to score 6 as well. Do you know of any recent studies about the fairness of dice manufactured nowadays?


Nothing specific ... I know a lot of people have done studies ... the problems are 

1) They did not roll them a statistically significant number of times 

2) They did not roll them under varying conditions 

For example 

On Wood 
On Glass 
On Stone 

Using a dice cup 
Using a dice tower 

Etc

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> How heavy is your heaviest die, and how light is the lightest?


No clue as I do not weigh them ... likely the heaviest and lightest will be on the Smallest and Largest webpage 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DIC...D_LARGEST.html

And lightest will likely be paper ... and heaviest either Brass or Steel

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What's the salt water test for dice?


It measures to see if the center of gravity of a die that can float in salt water is at the center of the die 

If it always comes up on one side or partial side ... then it means that the center of gravity is not close enough to the center of the die

----------


## Stormwalker

That's an amazing collection you have.  Very cool.

Do you have any standard nicknames for a type of dice?  For example, my gaming group uses "caltrop" for d4's... as in "Roll 5 caltrops + 5 for damage"  (We used this term early on, but it became ubiquitous after I lost one and then found it the next day by stepping on it barefoot.  As you might imagine, many profanities were uttered that day.).

----------


## rakkoon

> It measures to see if the center of gravity of a die that can float in salt water is at the center of the die 
> 
> If it always comes up on one side or partial side ... then it means that the center of gravity is not close enough to the center of the die


Ooh, I know a new game with my dice :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That's an amazing collection you have.  Very cool.
> 
> Do you have any standard nicknames for a type of dice?  For example, my gaming group uses "caltrop" for d4's... as in "Roll 5 caltrops + 5 for damage"  (We used this term early on, but it became ubiquitous after I lost one and then found it the next day by stepping on it barefoot.  As you might imagine, many profanities were uttered that day.).


Not really ... I try to leave the naming up to the dice designers :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in December 2016 
Click on the photo of the Xierra Machu Pichu dice d20 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in January 2017 
Click on the photo of the Studio 6d6 Pumpkin die above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in February 2017 
Click on the photo of the Q-Workshop ... MYTHICAL d20 above

----------


## Flickerdart

Out of curiosity:

Do you have a favourite die, or set of dice?
Do you think that, over time, the quality of dice has improved or declined?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Out of curiosity:
> 
> Do you have a favourite die, or set of dice?


Not really ... with almost 40 years of collecting ... and almost 70000 dice ... it changes regularly 




> Do you think that, over time, the quality of dice has improved or declined?


Both really ... mass produced dice are getting better every day ... some of the best dice made ... are now mass produced (see Mythical above) 

but ... we are seeing some of the worst dice also being produced

----------


## Flickerdart

> but ... we are seeing some of the worst dice also being produced


Any one in particular that stands out as the worst?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Any one in particular that stands out as the worst?


Cheap Poly sets from Aliexpress / Alibaba

----------


## LVOD

This probably isn't something you ever worry about, but do you ever customize your dice? Does that even count towards your record?

I personally love changing the colors of pips, numbers, and even the die themselves.

----------


## Velaryon

Apologies if I ask a question that's been asked before - this thread is huge and an awful lot to wade through.

1) I found a d6 at a Five Below store once that has 6 different breeds of dog on its various faces. Is there a game that uses this die?

2) I inherited a pair of spherical d6's (there's some kind of weight inside that makes them stop on a number, I don't know quite how it works). Do other standard gaming dice such as d20, d10, etc. come in this style?

3) Do you have any competition for your record of largest dice collection? How close is your next closest competitor?

----------


## The Vanishing Hitchhiker

How durable are glass dice? I'm kind of tempted by a goldstone or opalite set...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This probably isn't something you ever worry about, but do you ever customize your dice? Does that even count towards your record?
> 
> I personally love changing the colors of pips, numbers, and even the die themselves.


Yes ... Yes ... so do I 




> Apologies if I ask a question that's been asked before - this thread is huge and an awful lot to wade through.
> 
> 1) I found a d6 at a Five Below store once that has 6 different breeds of dog on its various faces. Is there a game that uses this die?


Not that I can recall ... post a photo and I may be able to tell you more




> 2) I inherited a pair of spherical d6's (there's some kind of weight inside that makes them stop on a number, I don't know quite how it works). Do other standard gaming dice such as d20, d10, etc. come in this style?


Not yet :)




> 3) Do you have any competition for your record of largest dice collection? How close is your next closest competitor?


If I do ... I dont think they are close .. I am in my 40th year of collecting ... so it would have to be someone with a great deal of time and money




> How durable are glass dice? I'm kind of tempted by a goldstone or opalite set...


Not very durable unless they are rolled on soft surfaces

Also ... glass dice have been traditionally irregular ... so they likely would not roll well

----------


## Jay R

> 2) I inherited a pair of spherical d6's (there's some kind of weight inside that makes them stop on a number, I don't know quite how it works).


The cube and the octahedron are dual solids - the vertices on one correspond to the faces on the other. So the interior hole is in the shape of an octahedron. The weight winds up in one of the points, so that point is down, and the corresponding face of the implied cube is down. So the opposite face is up.

*Spoiler: Picture of dual octahedron and cube*
Show

----------


## Velaryon

> Not that I can recall ... post a photo and I may be able to tell you more


Okay. I'm away from home but will try to post pictures of this one and a few other odd ones I found when I can.





> The cube and the octahedron are dual solids - the vertices on one correspond to the faces on the other. So the interior hole is in the shape of an octahedron. The weight winds up in one of the points, so that point is down, and the corresponding face of the implied cube is down. So the opposite face is up.
> 
> *Spoiler: Picture of dual octahedron and cube*
> Show


Ah, so in this case basically it's spherical on the outside, with a hollow 6-sided cube on the inside on which the interior polyhedron lands.  I figured it was something vaguely like that, but the specifics of it I hadn't worked out.  Thanks!

----------


## Jay R

> Ah, so in this case basically it's spherical on the outside, with a hollow 6-sided cube on the inside on which the interior polyhedron lands.  I figured it was something vaguely like that, but the specifics of it I hadn't worked out.  Thanks!


It's a hollow six-*pointed* _octahedron_ on the inside, whose 6 points are lined up with where the implied cube's 6 faces would be. The weight rests in the points, because that will be the lowest gravity can get it.

----------


## Velaryon

> Not that I can recall ... post a photo and I may be able to tell you more


Okay, I took a photo of the die in question, along with a few other random ones I picked up at the same time. If you know what any of these dice can be used for, I'd be interested to know.

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Okay, I took a photo of the die in question, along with a few other random ones I picked up at the same time. If you know what any of these dice can be used for, I'd be interested to know.


 Most of those are Koplow Games dice ... mostly for education ... the upper left die is one of the spelling games ... Scribbage etc ... hope this helps

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in March 2017 
Click on the photo of the 3 pound 12 ounce Zucati ... d20 above

----------


## BeefGood

My websearch skills not so good....
Where can one purchase d12 dice with three sets of 1-2-3-4? (Because d4 not fun to roll IMO)
Related question--on one or more of the dice sites I saw "crystal" shaped dice. Instead of tetrahedron the d4 was more or less a rectangular box. I'd like to know if these roll well.
Thanks

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> My websearch skills not so good....Where can one purchase d12 dice with three sets of 1-2-3-4? (Because d4 not fun to roll IMO)


You will need to find a dealer of KOPLOW GAMES dice ... they do not seel to the public unfortunately 

Try Amazon 




> Related question--on one or more of the dice sites I saw "crystal" shaped dice. Instead of tetrahedron the d4 was more or less a rectangular box. I'd like to know if these roll well.
> Thanks


As I have not used the CRYSTAL CASTE ... crystal dice ... in game ... I cannot say for certain ... can anybody assist with this question?

----------


## Jay R

> My websearch skills not so good....
> Where can one purchase d12 dice with three sets of 1-2-3-4? (Because d4 not fun to roll IMO)


Here are the triplefours from doublesix dice.




> Originally Posted by BeefGood
> 
> 
> Related question--on one or more of the dice sites I saw "crystal" shaped dice. Instead of tetrahedron the d4 was more or less a rectangular box. I'd like to know if these roll well.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> As I have not used the CRYSTAL CASTE ... crystal dice ... in game ... I cannot say for certain ... can anybody assist with this question?


They roll fine - _if_ you roll them in the right direction.

----------


## BeefGood

> Here are the triplefours from doublesix dice.
> 
> 
> 
> They roll fine - _if_ you roll them in the right direction.


Thank you!

----------


## Velaryon

> Most of those are Koplow Games dice ... mostly for education ... the upper left die is one of the spelling games ... Scribbage etc ... hope this helps


Thanks. Scribbage dice generally have different letters on the various faces though, don't they? Mine has Xº, X¹, and X² on its different sides.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Thanks. Scribbage dice generally have different letters on the various faces though, don't they? Mine has Xº, X¹, and X² on its different sides.


Yep ... that is why I said Like Scribbage ... there are MANY letter games that those could belong to

----------


## NeXeH

I did not read this full thread so I apologize if this was asked already. My question to you is do you have any three-sided hematite dice? If so where did you get it from?

----------


## ComaVision

Hey Kevin.

I think there's a mistake in your database. It currently says you have one 43-sided dice and no 45-sided dice but the picture of the "43-sided dice" shows that it goes up to 45.

----------


## Cicciograna

> Hey Kevin.
> 
> I think there's a mistake in your database. It currently says you have one 43-sided dice and no 45-sided dice but the picture of the "43-sided dice" shows that it goes up to 45.


Just out of curiosity, did you go to check his database because you saw the thread on the d33 and d44 weapon?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in April 2017 
Click on the photo of the Customized Pokemon Throw n Pop d6 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I did not read this full thread so I apologize if this was asked already. My question to you is do you have any three-sided hematite dice? If so where did you get it from?


No ... sorry ... I do not ... nor do I know where to find one :(

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hey Kevin.
> 
> I think there's a mistake in your database. It currently says you have one 43-sided dice and no 45-sided dice but the picture of the "43-sided dice" shows that it goes up to 45.


Can you tell me exactly where you are referring? 

I found this photo http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...4361377eb8.jpg ... labeled as D90 ... and it is really a d43 ... sort of

----------


## SomeNerd

What would you say is the 'weirdest' die you own?

Do you have any dice that would normally be multiple dice? (i.e. a 16 sided die with sides that models the outcome of 2d4, for example (2, 3, 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5, 6, 6, 6, 7, 7, 8) )

Do percentile dice count as one die or two?

What percentage of your collection do you think you have actually used ('used' defined as rolled in a situation where the outcome caused some kind of change; not necessarily in a game; if you rolled a die to decide what to have for lunch, that counts)?

Does your collection have any loaded dice (obviously only for collecting purposes)?

What does it take for a randomizer to qualify as a die?

Have you made up any games specifically to use your more esoteric dice?

Do you have dice-shaped icecube molds, and if so, do you have to freeze a new set of dice before Guinness confirms with you?

That's pretty much all I've got... thanks in advance!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What would you say is the 'weirdest' die you own?


I really don't consider any die to be wierd :) 




> Do you have any dice that would normally be multiple dice? (i.e. a 16 sided die with sides that models the outcome of 2d4, for example (2, 3, 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 5, 5, 5, 6, 6, 6, 7, 7, 8) )


Yes ... several ... a number of years ago I designed the first (I think) 36 sided die that simulates 2d6 

http://www.dicecollector.com/PAPER_D..._CRAPS_DIE.jpg





> Do percentile dice count as one die or two?


It depends on how many dice your are rolling ... if you roll 2 dice then it is two dice ... if you are rolling 1 die (a d100 for example) ... then it is one die




> What percentage of your collection do you think you have actually used ('used' defined as rolled in a situation where the outcome caused some kind of change; not necessarily in a game; if you rolled a die to decide what to have for lunch, that counts)?


A good bit less than 1%




> Does your collection have any loaded dice (obviously only for collecting purposes)?


Yes




> What does it take for a randomizer to qualify as a die?


http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINFO_WHAT_ARE_DICE.html 




> Have you made up any games specifically to use your more esoteric dice?


No




> Do you have dice-shaped icecube molds, and if so, do you have to freeze a new set of dice before Guinness confirms with you?


Yes ... No ... the molds are just a novelty ... I do not count ice dice as part of the collection

----------


## ComaVision

> Just out of curiosity, did you go to check his database because you saw the thread on the d33 and d44 weapon?


Specifically, I've looked it up twice in his database before over conversations about a weapon dealing 1d43 damage (typo) in Sandstorm (D&D 3.5e).




> Can you tell me exactly where you are referring? 
> 
> I found this photo http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...4361377eb8.jpg ... labeled as D90 ... and it is really a d43 ... sort of


Ah, that's the source of my confusion. I was looking up the d43 in the database and when I went into the month it was in, I assumed there was some entry error with the d45. I didn't even think to look at the pictures labeled d90.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Ah, that's the source of my confusion. I was looking up the d43 in the database and when I went into the month it was in, I assumed there was some entry error with the d45. I didn't even think to look at the pictures labeled d90.


Of course not ... that was my mistake ... sorry

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in May 2017 
Click on the photo of the Zucati Cubic Zirconium d6 above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 




To see the highlights of  dice added in June 2017 
Click on the photo of Ristul's Dice Turtle above

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



What's wrong with this picture? Click on the photo above to see the highlights of  dice added in July 2017

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post [col



What's wrong with this picture? Click on the Level Up Dice ... Stealth Dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in August 2017

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Gamescience dTOTAL prototype above to see the highlights of  dice added in September 2017

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Dice Envy Healer Die above to see the highlights of  dice added in Octoer 2017

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Turn One 8-bit Shooter dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in November 2017

----------


## rakkoon

Hi Kevin,

Are you still designing new dice?
Have you ever physically made your own dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Hi Kevin,
> 
> Are you still designing new dice?


Not often anymore ... too much time needed for my real job




> Have you ever physically made your own dice?


yes 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...NED_BY_ME.html

----------


## rakkoon

Good answer 😀. I got some friends that are blacksmiths and they made me some. Made a solid silver one myself and some paper ones. NOT at your level of paper ones.

----------


## RedMage125

Couldn't read through all of it, but I like what you've got going here, Kevin.  My enthusiasm for dice does not come near yours, but I dig your collection.

Also, I noted that you just recently added a dTOTAL to your collection, nice.  My buddy got me one of those a few years back.  Then last xmas he got me a full set of (very small) polyhedral dice made of actual malachite.  I don't want to chip them, so they're more of a conversation piece (my wife then bought me a set of CHESSEX dice with the "malachite" color scheme because she thought it was a shame I couldn't use the stone ones, lol).

Also saw that someone asked about an ice mold.  I know awhile back there was a d20 ice mold in LootCrate.  If you missed out on that, someone might be selling it on ebay (I'm not selling mine, tho :Small Wink:  ).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Couldn't read through all of it, but I like what you've got going here, Kevin.  My enthusiasm for dice does not come near yours, but I dig your collection.


I am glad you like it




> Also, I noted that you just recently added a dTOTAL to your collection, nice.  My buddy got me one of those a few years back.


Note ... the latest one added is Mark II ... you can compare them here ... http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DIC...MESCIENCE.html 




> Then last xmas he got me a full set of (very small) polyhedral dice made of actual malachite.  I don't want to chip them, so they're more of a conversation piece (my wife then bought me a set of CHESSEX dice with the "malachite" color scheme because she thought it was a shame I couldn't use the stone ones, lol).
> 
> Also saw that someone asked about an ice mold.  I know awhile back there was a d20 ice mold in LootCrate.  If you missed out on that, someone might be selling it on ebay (I'm not selling mine, tho ).


I have two ... one from Think Geek ... the other from LootCrate

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Artisan Dice Tellus D6 above to see the highlights of  dice added in December 2017

----------


## GideonBurkheart

Why in the world is the d12 the least used in D&D,Pathfinder,etc.? I dont get it but thats what it seems like

----------


## RedMage125

> Why in the world is the d12 the least used in D&D,Pathfinder,etc.? I dont get it but thats what it seems like


http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0121.html

----------


## d13

Do you have any of my family members in your collection?  :Small Tongue:  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any of my family members in your collection?


If you mean other d13's ... yes ... I have 17 

http://www.dicecollector.com/SEARCH/I/

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any of my family members in your collection?


No........

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Black Oak Workshop Double Dragon set above to see the highlights of  dice added in January 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Cloudborne Mercantile Snowflake die above to see the highlights of  dice added in February 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Gary Con X die above to see the highlights of  dice added in March 2018

----------


## bc56

Do you have any dice made from bone or ivory, like in the olden days?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you have any dice made from bone or ivory, like in the olden days?


 Yes ... many ... matter of fact ... I added a new Ivory set in March 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME.IVORY.html
http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_BONE.html

----------


## rakkoon

Bone dice...you need to play a necromancer in a DnD game and use them at least once in your life!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Bone dice...you need to play a necromancer in a DnD game and use them at least once in your life!




:) .... I agree

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Threshold Diceworks tribute to the Holmes D&D set above to see the highlights of  dice added in April 2018

----------


## Aotrs Commander

Well, since the thread I started didn't seem to come up with much, you might be the man to ask...

Where would one (assuming one still can) find 12mm-size mini D20 these days? I got a load back in 2009, and I've lost one or two to tragic accidents; while getting some new different coloured D6, it occured to me to see if I could get some replacements, but nowhere appears to do them anymore (outside maybe the unhelpful polyhredal collections.) I had to import them from the US to the UK last time - so I wonder whether they might have been just a fad. (Which would be unfortunate, given I, like, wrote my starship rules partly on the assumption you could get 'em...!)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

As I dont really measure in MM ... I still use Inches ... I am not 100% sure ... but ... there have been a LOT of mini sets come out recently 

Check out the database ... search for size="MINI" sides="20" or size="SMALL" sides="20" and take a look at the photos 

As a side note ... usually the size ... 12mm ... 14mm ... 16mm when speaking of a 7 die set ... usually refers to the size of the d6 ... as the set will usually vary a good bit (mostly over) 

EDIT : Just use MINI ... as i just updated the database to try to be a bit more accurate with what is mini (smaller than small) vs small 






> Well, since the thread I started didn't seem to come up with much, you might be the man to ask...
> 
> Where would one (assuming one still can) find 12mm-size mini D20 these days? I got a load back in 2009, and I've lost one or two to tragic accidents; while getting some new different coloured D6, it occured to me to see if I could get some replacements, but nowhere appears to do them anymore (outside maybe the unhelpful polyhredal collections.) I had to import them from the US to the UK last time - so I wonder whether they might have been just a fad. (Which would be unfortunate, given I, like, wrote my starship rules partly on the assumption you could get 'em...!)

----------


## Aotrs Commander

Hmm. Nope. Unfortunately, I can't see any likely candiates (I even looked under 0.47, which is mm to inch).

What I've got are these:

*Spoiler*
Show







(The D6 in photo being the 12mm/ bit-under-half-inch "Warhammer" size.)

Took me and my mate ages to fnd a place that wasn't selling 'em in sets.

Beginning to look rather suspiciously like you just can't get 'em anymore. That's a bit unfortunate.

Thanks anyway.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Sorry I could not help ... 7 more mini sets came in today ... the d6's are all 0.36 inch 




> Hmm. Nope. Unfortunately, I can't see any likely candiates (I even looked under 0.47, which is mm to inch).
> 
> What I've got are these:
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

More minis for you Aotrs 

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...fb2a47ba62.jpg

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...55ea73e1a3.jpg

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Is there someone out there that lives in Indianapolis who would be willing to take some photos for me ... downtown ... I am trying to do a description of where the Dice Manaics Club will be meeting this year ...and it is kind of complicated

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Recolored Flying Buffalo Trap and Corridor dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in May 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



No one commented on the joke from last weeks photo of the month ... maybe someone will get this one ... 

Click on the Recolored Studio 6d6 FROST die above to see the highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



No one commented on the joke from last weeks photo of the month ... maybe someone will get this one ... 

Since no one commented on last months 'Yellow Snow' die ... or the previous months 'Green Door' reference ... this months is for Warhammer fans  
Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in JULY 2018

----------


## Segev

> Since no one commented on last months 'Yellow Snow' die ... or the previous months 'Green Door' reference


I'm afraid I didn't see "yellow snow" in the one, and don't know what the "Green door" is a reference to. ^^;

I do get this particularly Khorny reference, however!  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## rakkoon

Nope, too stupid for green doors too.
Death for the Corn throne, blood for the Corn god?

Finally going to use my scepter shaped d12 in a game.

Any fun kickstarters underway/starting?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Nope, too stupid for green doors too.


Not too stupid ... probably just too young ... Look up Behind the Green Door

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2018

----------


## Tre of the Wood

Does anyone have any of these dice for trade? I would like to finish my set (plus some pipped d6s), but have had a very hard time finding any pieces of it.


https://imgur.com/a/7EuuQtJ

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Does anyone have any of these dice for trade? I would like to finish my set (plus some pipped d6s), but have had a very hard time finding any pieces of it.
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/7EuuQtJ


Looks like Chessex Orange Borealis ... right? 

Good Luck ... the older ones like this have been selling for $400 a set on ebay

----------


## Tre of the Wood

> Looks like Chessex Orange Borealis ... right? 
> 
> Good Luck ... the older ones like this have been selling for $400 a set on ebay


Oh no! I do have many ancient and valuable dice to trade, so hopefully I am able to piece together the set.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the image above to see the highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2018

----------


## Grismor

I have a friend playing with a homebrewed system, and a big mechanic is rolling d6s and seeing how many faces land as 4-5-6. It would be really cool if those faces were colored differently to make it easier to tell at a glance. Is there a place to get dice like that?

----------


## Jay R

> I have a friend playing with a homebrewed system, and a big mechanic is rolling d6s and seeing how many faces land as 4-5-6. It would be really cool if those faces were colored differently to make it easier to tell at a glance. Is there a place to get dice like that?


Dice in which half the sides are distinct?  The easiest way is to use coins. A head is equivalent to a 4, 5, or 6.

----------


## Erloas

Do you also collect standard, but customized dice?  I know a number of systems use them, but I was specifically thinking the shift dice from Gaslands.  They are a standard D6 in design but the faces are 3x shift, 1 slide, 1 spin, and 1 hazard.

----------


## Knaight

> I have a friend playing with a homebrewed system, and a big mechanic is rolling d6s and seeing how many faces land as 4-5-6. It would be really cool if those faces were colored differently to make it easier to tell at a glance. Is there a place to get dice like that?


There's always the white dice, green marker, red marker, varnish option.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I have a friend playing with a homebrewed system, and a big mechanic is rolling d6s and seeing how many faces land as 4-5-6. It would be really cool if those faces were colored differently to make it easier to tell at a glance. Is there a place to get dice like that?


I am sure they can be made ... even if it is by SHapeways ... but it all depends on how many you want

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you also collect standard, but customized dice?  I know a number of systems use them, but I was specifically thinking the shift dice from Gaslands.  They are a standard D6 in design but the faces are 3x shift, 1 slide, 1 spin, and 1 hazard.


Yes ... i only have 1 Gaslands die though

----------


## kebusmaximus

Do you know where I can get d20s that are labeled 0-9 twice? I like d10s but really hate their normal shape. I have some of the old d&d ones, but they're pretty low quality, and the only other ones I've seen on the internet are the tiny gamescience ones.

----------


## Jay R

> Do you know where I can get d20s that are labeled 0-9 twice? I like d10s but really hate their normal shape. I have some of the old d&d ones, but they're pretty low quality, and the only other ones I've seen on the internet are the tiny gamescience ones.


I found several available by googling "d20 0-9 twice" and then hitting "shopping"

Here you go.

And here are some full-sized Gamescience dice.

----------


## kebusmaximus

> I found several available by googling "d20 0-9 twice" and then hitting "shopping"
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> And here are some full-sized Gamescience dice.


Huh. Thanks!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you know where I can get d20s that are labeled 0-9 twice? I like d10s but really hate their normal shape. I have some of the old d&d ones, but they're pretty low quality, and the only other ones I've seen on the internet are the tiny gamescience ones.


Try someone who stocks KOPLOW ... I believe they still have 0-9 (x2) d20's

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Dyllusions Skateboard Dice above to see the highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Moonmares Tera Dice Stack above to see the highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Awaken Reams Rubble Die (This War of Mine) above to see the highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2018

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Bescon - Dark Elves set above to see the highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2019

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Die Wurfelschmied DD6 above to see the highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2019

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Look at my fingers. 
Four stones, four crates. 
Zero stones, ZERO CRATES! 

Click on the Die Wurfelschmied Fifth Element die above to see the highlights of  dice added in March 2019

----------


## Imbalance

That'll stop a moon.  Very cool.

----------


## Lord Torath

> Look at my fingers. 
> Four stones, four crates. 
> Zero stones, ZERO CRATES!


Oh, wow!  That brought back some memories.  Cool die, too.  Is there a Fifth Element game it goes with?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Dice Envy Confetti die above to see the highlights of  dice added in April 2019

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the Chengshuo (new company) Speed Racer (my name) d20 above to see the highlights of  dice added in MAY 2019

----------


## Imbalance

That's pretty like an amusement park ride.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That's pretty like an amusement park ride.


I agree ....

----------


## Imbalance

I haven't been able to find that exact color combination outside of Aliexpress.  Do you have any leads on a stateside source?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I haven't been able to find that exact color combination outside of Aliexpress.  Do you have any leads on a stateside source?


Unfortunately no ... I got mine from Aliexpress ... direct from the factory ... so anything you would find in the US would be 2-3 times the price on Aliexpress

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the Salvador Diceli (the Dice Lab) photo above to see highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2019

----------


## rakkoon

Any books about dice that you recommend?

----------


## Malphegor

Got any glow in the dark stuff? I'm a fiend for anything gloweable. Been looking at this one uranium-filled metal d6 online for years, but have settled with greenish plastic dice that glow with a bit of UV light, rather than 'properly radioactive die that might give people cancer'

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Any books about dice that you recommend?


It depends on what you are looking for 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...BOUT_DICE.html

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Got any glow in the dark stuff? I'm a fiend for anything gloweable. Been looking at this one uranium-filled metal d6 online for years, but have settled with greenish plastic dice that glow with a bit of UV light, rather than 'properly radioactive die that might give people cancer'


Yes 

http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DICE_THEME_GLOW.html

----------


## rakkoon

> It depends on what you are looking for 
> 
> http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...BOUT_DICE.html


The history of dice, historic games, something like that?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> The history of dice, historic games, something like that?


Yes ... Face to Face with Dice is probably the best book for this

----------


## Imbalance

You should know that I hold you solely responsible for this.

*Spoiler: metal*
Show






So, my question is, how do I quit before it becomes an addiction?

----------


## Lord Torath

> You should know that I hold you solely responsible for this.
> 
> *Spoiler: *snip**
> Show
> 
> see above post
> 
> 
> So, my question is, how do I quit before it becomes an addiction?


Wait, wait, wait.  You think _Kevin_ is a good person to ask this?  You _have_ seen his collection, right?   :Small Wink:

----------


## hoaiphong123

what's the largest number of sides you have on a dice?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> what's the largest number of sides you have on a dice?


 it depends on what you classify a die ... and how you define it ... if you include spinners (multi level) ... then 1000 ... if not ... then 144 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...DICE_HAVE.html

----------


## Imbalance

> Wait, wait, wait.  You think _Kevin_ is a good person to ask this?  You _have_ seen his collection, right?


Well, if he thwarts the competition before I gain traction, he better secures his position as the record-holder. :Small Tongue: 

I've been wondering if there is a material that might seem like an obvious choice to make into dice that hasn't been used yet.  I've seen some exotic minerals, probably every kind of metal and alloy combination, numerous hardwoods, fossilized bone, etc.  I dunno what I would even suggest to try.  Maybe fiberglass reinforced concrete?  Kevlar?  Pressed birch bark?  Dwarvenite (coincidentally, Diehard Dice and Dwarven Forge are teasing some collaboration to be revealed at Gen-Con...)?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

LOL... characters added to make it long enough to post :) 




> Well, if he thwarts the competition before I gain traction, he better secures his position as the record-holder.
> 
> I've been wondering if there is a material that might seem like an obvious choice to make into dice that hasn't been used yet.  I've seen some exotic minerals, probably every kind of metal and alloy combination, numerous hardwoods, fossilized bone, etc.  I dunno what I would even suggest to try.  Maybe fiberglass reinforced concrete?  Kevlar?  Pressed birch bark?  Dwarvenite (coincidentally, Diehard Dice and Dwarven Forge are teasing some collaboration to be revealed at Gen-Con...)?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the "Pierced" d20 above above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2019

----------


## Imbalance

Ballpark estimate, how much does a 90,000+ count dice collection weigh?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

Hmmm ... 

I would guess that each 19 quart container weighs about 30 pounds 

Each rack contains 18 containers ... so about 580 per rack 

4 Racks is 2160 pounds 

there are 6 containers not in racks ... so 180 more ... so 2340

There are two ... 45 gallon rolling totes ... one is full of foam dice ... and the other is full of several stone dice ... so lets call them 100 more pounds ... so 2440 pounds 

EDIT: CORRECTION ... there are 18 ...not 15 per rack 

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...90358b10b7.jpg

----------


## Atranen

I remember seeing a gamer who had older d20s with 0-9 engraved twice; once in black, and once in white. White signified 10+ the value. I thought they were fun to use; do you know if anyone still makes these?

----------


## Seerow

What's your favorite material to see dice made from? Are you a fan of the traditional acrylic/resin dice? Metal? Wood? Weirder materials like the Meteorite die you mentioned early in the thread, or Horn/Bone? 


About how many sets of dice do you buy in an average month?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I remember seeing a gamer who had older d20s with 0-9 engraved twice; once in black, and once in white. White signified 10+ the value. I thought they were fun to use; do you know if anyone still makes these?


Several manufacturers make them ... including those in China ... I believe that Gamescience still makes them ... or sells them ... as well

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> What's your favorite material to see dice made from? Are you a fan of the traditional acrylic/resin dice? Metal? Wood? Weirder materials like the Meteorite die you mentioned early in the thread, or Horn/Bone?


I truly dont have a favorite material ... rare materials are often boring dice ... where as common materials can often make the most interesting dice 

Of Late ... I am fond of the TruStone dice by Norse Foundry .. they are a stone / resin mix  




> About how many sets of dice do you buy in an average month?


Well ... given that I dont ever count sets ... I really cant say ... but I do have stats on individual dice :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the Ultra Pro Decader/D00 above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2019

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the Chengshuo d20 above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2019

----------


## Imbalance

Those enamel blends are really cool.

I've been looking for domestically produced metal dice, but what I keep finding instead are sellers with offerings that look a lot exactly like those from Chengshuo.  Other than some bespoke or on-demand makers, it looks like almost all of the metal dice are made in China.  That's no complaint, as the sets I have in hand are great, but it's surprising to me that so few are made anywhere else and seemingly none are made in the United States.  Did I overlook any manufacturers closer to home?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

RE: Domestic 

There are virtually no US based dice manufacturers other than Gamescience ... and hand made

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the Legendary Pants die that I repainted photo above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2019 

Can you guess why I named the die ... Hands up Yankees? ... or complete the command?

----------


## Lucas Yew

As a very small scale dice collector (I have less than 100, I think)...

----

What is your favorite d6 (aesthetically-wise) that is still on commercial sale (and hopefully easy to acquire)? Would you recommend it for others?

And same question, but is as of now discontinued in the market?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> As a very small scale dice collector (I have less than 100, I think)...
> 
> ----
> 
> What is your favorite d6 (aesthetically-wise) that is still on commercial sale (and hopefully easy to acquire)? Would you recommend it for others?


It changes so often that I cannot really say that I have a favorite 




> And same question, but is as of now discontinued in the market?


 As we are in the Golden Age of dice ... MOST dice are still on the market .... so it is hard to tell if something is now discontinued ... unless you look at Chessex Catalogs when they announce that something is discontinued

----------


## Jophiel

Is it possible to identify the top row and bottom right dice in this image based on color?  The d20 is the 0-9(x2) variety.  Someone on a shared Facebook group was wondering.  They belong to her father and he also has the old D&D white box (not to say the dice were from there) to perhaps help place the era.

I assume the two clear ones were just bought in a set along the way and the white one, who knows.  Thanks for taking a look.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the Easy Roller Dice Company ... d20 of the Giants (Frost) above to see highlights of  dice added in November 2019

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is it possible to identify the top row and bottom right dice in this image based on color?  The d20 is the 0-9(x2) variety.  Someone on a shared Facebook group was wondering.  They belong to her father and he also has the old D&D white box (not to say the dice were from there) to perhaps help place the era.
> 
> I assume the two clear ones were just bought in a set along the way and the white one, who knows.  Thanks for taking a look.


 You can try to use my dice ID page ... they seem to either be Gamescience or Armory 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF...ADE_A_DIE.html

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the PAX Australia D8 above to see highlights of  dice added in December 2019

----------


## Imbalance

I actually visited your site while the forums were down.  And bought more dice.  This is not normal behavior for me.

----------


## Imbalance

Kevin,

Here's a question for you:  did you notice the difference in casting details on the d20 of Q-workshop's Tech dice?  Take a look at any plastic set vs. either of the metal sets (links to your gallery):
plastic 
metal 

You can see that a plastic example has four "ridges" along the edge and the metal ones have six.  These are the only true distinctions I could find between these materials over the seven dice, and sadly my scrutiny is because the metal set I just got has some QC issues - either the casting was poorly done or these metal dice were left in the tumbler far too long.  Ink is flaking out of the recesses and the surface details look worn.  Yours seem to have some similar flaws.

The most interesting thing to me, however, is what I noticed about the 20-sider.  It's not just that the plastic and metal are different, but my metal is different from yours with only three "ridges" on each edge.  I'm sure you know more about Q's production methods, and I can imagine reasons why they wouldn't use the same mold for different materials, but I'm curious why they would change just this mold during a run.

*Spoiler: Comparison d20*
Show




Thoughts?  Rare variant?

Thanks

----------


## Kevin_Cook

No ... I had not noticed ... thanks for pointing that out 

As to variant ... I can say that a plastic mold is very different than a mold for casting metal ... What surprises me is the metal has MORE detail ... as it seems that you get less definition with metal than you do with plastic 

I cant really comment much about their manufacturing processes as I ... so far ... have not been given access to that info 




> Kevin,
> 
> Here's a question for you:  did you notice the difference in casting details on the d20 of Q-workshop's Tech dice?  Take a look at any plastic set vs. either of the metal sets (links to your gallery):
> plastic 
> metal 
> 
> You can see that a plastic example has four "ridges" along the edge and the metal ones have six.  These are the only true distinctions I could find between these materials over the seven dice, and sadly my scrutiny is because the metal set I just got has some QC issues - either the casting was poorly done or these metal dice were left in the tumbler far too long.  Ink is flaking out of the recesses and the surface details look worn.  Yours seem to have some similar flaws.
> 
> The most interesting thing to me, however, is what I noticed about the 20-sider.  It's not just that the plastic and metal are different, but my metal is different from yours with only three "ridges" on each edge.  I'm sure you know more about Q's production methods, and I can imagine reasons why they wouldn't use the same mold for different materials, but I'm curious why they would change just this mold during a run.
> ...

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the KLMNOPS 20 sided dreidel above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2020 



** Note ... if you are seeking to sell Star Wars Destiny dice ... please see my update in this months hightlights

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice for the past few months ... Please ignore this post

*Click on the animation below to see the highlights for the corresponding month*

*FEBRUARY ............... MARCH .................. APRIL ..................... MAY*


   
*        JUNE ......................... JULY ..................... AUGUST*


  
Moderators / Admins .. I read the Forum Rules looking for prohibitions of animated GIF's and did not find any ... If I am wrong ... please let me know

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2020 



** Note ... if you are seeking to sell Star Wars Destiny dice ... please see my update in this months hightlights

----------


## Imbalance

Congratulations on that six-figure milestone!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Congratulations on that six-figure milestone!


Thanks !!!!

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2020 

SPECIAL REQUEST - If you can help with identifying some unknown dice ... noted in this months highlights ... 
it would be greatly appreciated ... you can contact me here ... or via email (on my site) if you have info to add

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2020

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2020

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2021

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2021

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MARCH 2021

----------


## Imbalance

Did the circuit dice end up having a really long development time, or did they just sell out really fast before?  I swear I remember seeing some with that design years ago, but could never find them for sale.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Did the circuit dice end up having a really long development time, or did they just sell out really fast before?  I swear I remember seeing some with that design years ago, but could never find them for sale.


Truly I dont know ... I was approached by the designer and asked if I would like to purchase for the website ... sorry

----------


## Calthropstu

Actually, I do have a dice question.

There's a player in my group. He rolls a very large number of nat 20s. I KNOW he is cheating. Here's what he does:

He rolls the die in his hand.
He then stops, puts the die at eye level with the 7 facing up.
He then drops the die into his tower.

I have tried duplicating his results with his dice to no avail. I know it's not luck. Can anyone clue me in on how to duplicate his results?

----------


## Darth Credence

> Actually, I do have a dice question.
> 
> There's a player in my group. He rolls a very large number of nat 20s. I KNOW he is cheating. Here's what he does:
> 
> He rolls the die in his hand.
> He then stops, puts the die at eye level with the 7 facing up.
> He then drops the die into his tower.
> 
> I have tried duplicating his results with his dice to no avail. I know it's not luck. Can anyone clue me in on how to duplicate his results?


Based on rolling the die in his hands, then pausing while looking before rolling, I have a guess how it is weighted. Start by hollowing out the die. Insert a weight into it. Fill the die with a wax or similar that is solid at room temperature, but melts easily. Then seal the die back up. Once this is done, you can vary what the die is weighted to. You use body heat (rolling the die around in your hand) to melt the wax, then let the weight fall to the side you want down (pausing while staring at the die), then roll it. It won't give you the roll every time, but it will give it to you way more than normally. I have no idea why he always goes with the 7, but I assume he has trial and error figured that it works with his dice tower. I would guess that the time that he heats the die in his hand is what you are not duplicating, and it could be in either direction, because if the die is too warm, the weight inside may not end up staying at the bottom. Please let me know if you figure out what he is doing, because if it's something else, I'd like to know other methods.

My own question is, what would be the correct angles to make a fair 24-sided die? My personal campaign uses the shape to demonstrate how different deities interact with each other, with one face of the die representing one deity. I'd like to create a custom die that shows each deity's holy symbol on the appropriate face, but I haven't been able to find one in person to measure the angles. Thanks!

----------


## DavidSh

> My own question is, what would be the correct angles to make a fair 24-sided die? My personal campaign uses the shape to demonstrate how different deities interact with each other, with one face of the die representing one deity. I'd like to create a custom die that shows each deity's holy symbol on the appropriate face, but I haven't been able to find one in person to measure the angles. Thanks!


Which icositetrahedon did you have in mind?  Wikipedia lists several.  The one I have is deltoidal, from The Dice Lab, but I don't have the tools to measure the angles.

----------


## Darth Credence

> Which icositetrahedon did you have in mind?  Wikipedia lists several.  The one I have is deltoidal, from The Dice Lab, but I don't have the tools to measure the angles.


Outstanding, thank you. Wasn't sure what to call it. I'm looking for the tetrakis hexahedron, and that has the angles in there at 83.6 and 48.2.

----------


## Jay R

> Actually, I do have a dice question.
> 
> There's a player in my group. He rolls a very large number of nat 20s. I KNOW he is cheating. Here's what he does:
> 
> He rolls the die in his hand.
> He then stops, puts the die at eye level with the 7 facing up.
> He then drops the die into his tower.
> 
> I have tried duplicating his results with his dice to no avail. I know it's not luck. Can anyone clue me in on how to duplicate his results?


It's not enough to know what's facing up.  You also need to know the orientation.  Which side of the 7 is closest to him?  [Another way to think of it is which side that borders the 7 is closest to him.]

But you don't need to figure out how he's doing it.  Get the other players (and most especially the DM) to agree with you, and then tell him to stop it.  Tell him he cannot roll that way.  That the DM will be rolling for him unless *he* comes up with some method that doesn't give him an unfair advantage.

The method doesn't matter.  The unfair advantage matters.  If he gets a consistent unfair advantage , I don't care if it's telekinesis, or careful die placement, or melted wax, or a weighted die, or a Limited Wish.  He can't have an unfair advantage.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Actually, I do have a dice question.
> 
> There's a player in my group. He rolls a very large number of nat 20s. I KNOW he is cheating. Here's what he does:
> 
> He rolls the die in his hand.
> He then stops, puts the die at eye level with the 7 facing up.
> He then drops the die into his tower.
> 
> I have tried duplicating his results with his dice to no avail. I know it's not luck. Can anyone clue me in on how to duplicate his results?


Having read all of the replies to this ... I have to agree that the die sounds like it is weighted ... make him do a salt water float test 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI3N4Qg-JZM

If the die is too heavy to float ... then do a spin test ... Sorry I dont have a video for this ... but ... what you do is choose one of the two vertices where the 20 / 1 is on the side ... and spin the die ... if it is unbalanced ... you will easily see the wobble 

As to 20 sided dice shapes ... I am not clear to which forms you are referring ... perhaps this could help? 

http://www.dicecollector.com/DICEINF..._HAVE.html#D20

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in APRIL 2021

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MAY 2021

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2021

----------


## Batcathat

Out of curiosity, how do the seemingly completely round ones (it seems like they're called Chiasso, the red and blue pair) work? Are they weighted in some way or what?

----------


## Jay R

> Out of curiosity, how do the seemingly completely round ones (it seems like they're called Chiasso, the red and blue pair) work? Are they weighted in some way or what?


They have an interior cavity the shape of their dual-property solid.  

[A cube has six sides and eight points.  Its dual-property solid, the octahedron, has six points and eight sides.  Similarly, a d12 has 12 sides and 20 points, while a d20 has 12 points and 20 sides.  The d4 has 4 sides and 4 points.  Its dual property solid is another tetrahedron, upside-down.]  

In this cavity is a small weight.  That weight wants to fall as low as possible, and so winds up in one of the points.  The side associated with this point is therefore on the table, and the opposite side is facing up.

----------


## Batcathat

> In this cavity is a small weight.  That weight wants to fall as low as possible, and so winds up in one of the points.  The side associated with this point is therefore on the table, and the opposite side is facing up.


Oh, okay, I think I understand what you're saying. I assumed it was weighted in some way but I couldn't figure out how it'd work. Thanks.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Out of curiosity, how do the seemingly completely round ones (it seems like they're called Chiasso, the red and blue pair) work? Are they weighted in some way or what?


 Jay R is correct 

Imagine it this way ... on the inside of the sphere that is a 6 sided die is a heavy ball ... and the inside of the spherical shell have 6 dimples / cavities each opposite a numbered side on the outside of the sphere 

When you roll it ... the weight comes to rest in one of the dimples ... causing the die to have an up facing number :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2021

----------


## Imbalance

Personally, I haven't got into wooden dice at all, but there's something cool about those "pill" d4's with tree grain.

----------


## Batcathat

> Personally, I haven't got into wooden dice at all, but there's something cool about those "pill" d4's with tree grain.


Yeah, those caught my attention too. Pretty cool. (Also, they're presumably less painful to step on by accident than regular d4s  :Small Tongue:  ).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Yeah, those caught my attention too. Pretty cool. (Also, they're presumably less painful to step on by accident than regular d4s  ).


 Only if you dont mind splinters :)

----------


## Calthropstu

> Only if you dont mind splinters :)


...

4d4 made of wood ninja dice trained by an old wooden d4 almost falling apart. fight against hordes of plastic ones designed to injure. They are led by a metal d4 who calls himself shredder. Their band is called The Foot. The old wooden d4 is master splinter...

Teenage mutant ninja dice.

Edit: Yes, I realize how terrible this is.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> ...
> 
> 4d4 made of wood ninja dice trained by an old wooden d4 almost falling apart. fight against hordes of plastic ones designed to injure. They are led by a metal d4 who calls himself shredder. Their band is called The Foot. The old wooden d4 is master splinter...
> 
> Teenage mutant ninja dice.
> 
> Edit: Yes, I realize how terrible this is.


 LOL ... I should have seen that one coming :)

----------


## Baine

Have you heard of/do you have this 7-dice-in-one monstrosity?
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H2gm80y1uGQ

What do you think of it? Is it actually in any way balanced?

----------


## Jay R

> Have you heard of/do you have this 7-dice-in-one monstrosity?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H2gm80y1uGQ
> 
> What do you think of it? Is it actually in any way balanced?


If it's made well, it should be balanced.  It's just a d120 marked funny.  120 divides evenly by 4, 6, 8 10. 12, and 20, so:
for a d4, there are 30 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 4,
for a d6, there are 20 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 6,
for a d8, there are 15 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 8,
for a d10, there are 12 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 10,
for a d12, there are 10 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 12, and
for a d20, there are 6 sides that give each possible result from 1 to 20.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Have you heard of/do you have this 7-dice-in-one monstrosity?
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H2gm80y1uGQ


Yes .... I am aware of the project and am working with the designer (Len) with suggestions




> What do you think of it? Is it actually in any way balanced?


Yes ... it is balanced ... the Least Common Multiple of 4 6 8 10 12 20  is 120 ... so it will it will use a DISDYAKIS TRICONTAHEDRON (HEXAKIS ICOSAHEDRON) shape so that there will be a an even number of occurrences of the d4 d6 d8 d10 d12 d20 on the surface of the 

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...7935f7010d.jpg

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2021 





World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Imbalance

Interesting to see where all the math rock aficionados are concentrated.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2021 





World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Imbalance

Now...just how balanced do you expect a d20 with a friggin molar inside of it to be?

Do you think Q-Workshop will make one of those new d4's in the old Tech style?

----------


## Batcathat

> Now...just how balanced do you expect a d20 with a friggin molar inside of it to be?


Oh wow, I saw it but didn't realize what was inside. I just thought it was kind of ugly, this is better (in a slightly creepy way  :Small Amused: ).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Now...just how balanced do you expect a d20 with a friggin molar inside of it to be?


Probably not very ... I would need to conduct a spin test to find out 




> Do you think Q-Workshop will make one of those new d4's in the old Tech style?


I think you are referring to ... http://www.dicecollector.com/THE_DIC...SHOP_TECH.html

I dont know ... they seem to be sticking to newer styles for now ... but you never know ... ask them ... tell us what they say :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2021 





World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## dafrca

> 


I love going by your site every once in a while just to browse around and look at the collection. So nice.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I love going by your site every once in a while just to browse around and look at the collection. So nice.


LOL ... I am glad you enjoy the site :)

----------


## Segev

This isn't something I own, but as a point of interest that I found online, this seemed an appropriate thread to share it in:

*Spoiler: Big image re: 14-sided ancient die*
Show

----------


## Batcathat

> This isn't something I own, but as a point of interest that I found online, this seemed an appropriate thread to share it in:
> 
> *Spoiler: Big image re: 14-sided ancient die*
> Show


Heh, I love it. The design of the die and the instructions both remind me that humanity really haven't changed that much over the years. (Though I must admit that while I've played some fairly rough drinking games, "Let everybody hit you on the nose" seems rather extreme. Ancient Koreans play hard, apparently.)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2021 





World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Lilapop

Have you gotten your hands on some of the new Chessex mini line? I got a set from the old line back in 2019, and it was closer to the bottom shelf Amazon grab bag in quality than the other Chessex stuff I know - tons of bubbles, flats bulged in, flaky ink, and so on. Now the images on their website seem to be a mixed bag, with some colors showing regular Chessex quality and some being similar to what I got before.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Have you gotten your hands on some of the new Chessex mini line? I got a set from the old line back in 2019, and it was closer to the bottom shelf Amazon grab bag in quality than the other Chessex stuff I know - tons of bubbles, flats bulged in, flaky ink, and so on. Now the images on their website seem to be a mixed bag, with some colors showing regular Chessex quality and some being similar to what I got before.


I have not ... the only ones I know of were released at Gen Con ... I am waiting for Alliance to make them available so that I can get them from my FLGS

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2021 





World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JANUARY 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Demostheknees

Do you acquire many dice from independent crafters (like from places like Etsy, etc?)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Do you acquire many dice from independent crafters (like from places like Etsy, etc?)


I apologize for not answering sooner ... Yes ... I have a lot of dice that are handmade by individuals

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in FEBRUARY 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## RedMage125

Can I just add that I am (not even low key) super impressed that you've kept a thread going for 15 years without violating Thread Necromancy rules? One post every 30 days or so (except when forums were down)...that's dedication.

----------


## Imbalance

> Can I just add that I am (not even low key) super impressed that you've kept a thread going for 15 years without violating Thread Necromancy rules? One post every 30 days or so (except when forums were down)...that's dedication.


That's his other Guiness record.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> That's his other Guiness record.


LOL ... and this thread is not the longest ... Twice I have had my Kenzer & Co thread restarted and I think it went back to 2004

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MARCH 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Batcathat

I like the one that's one die inside of another. Can't really think of any practical reason for it, but it's kinda cool.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> I like the one that's one die inside of another. Can't really think of any practical reason for it, but it's kinda cool.


I first thought of the Russian Nesting dolls when I saw it 

I then suggested to the artist that he do them to where 4 dice could nest one inside the other ... so that this could be a single die ... that can be broken apart to make a character stat set for things like D&D

----------


## asaadrehman

I don't know the answer, i quit. If  anyone know share please then I ask this to my sister

----------


## DonLouigi

Greetings. You might have answered these kinds of questions before, but to be honest I was not THAT interested in dice to read all 35 pages up to now (but I might slowly at some point). So if I repeat a question I apologize and the first question is probably
-do you have some kind of FAQ for the kinds of questions you get every month? 
Now to the stuff I am actually interested in
-Can you give ballpark estimates to how much "normal" relatively cheap dice deviate from true equal distribution? Or does that vary too much from brand to brand to give a number? 
-Or maybe from another angle: Can you quantify what imbalance you would say is still all right for using? 
-If I were to get blank dice and use a soldering iron or something to burn symbols into it, would that upset the balance in any noticeable way? My instinct would be no, but what does an expert think?

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Greetings. You might have answered these kinds of questions before, but to be honest I was not THAT interested in dice to read all 35 pages


I TOTALLY agree ... IMO it is a good idea to re-ask questions as the answer may have changed since the last time asked




> up to now (but I might slowly at some point). So if I repeat a question I apologize and the first question is probably
> -do you have some kind of FAQ for the kinds of questions you get every month?


IN a way ... yes ... there is the Dicelopedia (see the link at the end of each update for the past few months




> Now to the stuff I am actually interested in
> -Can you give ballpark estimates to how much "normal" relatively cheap dice deviate from true equal distribution? Or does that vary too much from brand to brand to give a number?


all of them ... including actual precision casino dice ... If you remember the RICK and MORTY episode about true level ... you will get the idea 

There really isnt anything that is truly equal




> -Or maybe from another angle: Can you quantify what imbalance you would say is still all right for using?


I would say that is up to the individual player (including gamemaster and fellow players




> -If I were to get blank dice and use a soldering iron or something to burn symbols into it, would that upset the balance in any noticeable way? My instinct would be no, but what does an expert think?


Yes ... it would upset the balance ... even using a rotary tool (dremmel / carving tool etc) will cause an imbalance ... the only way to achieve as close to precision as possible is to remove the material for the indicia ... then backfill the cavities just made with material that is of the same density ... then scalp (cut) off any excess to bring the face back to smooth ... this is how casino dice are made ... and even they are not 100% fair ... but are close enough for the gaming commissions in charge 

http://dicecollector.com/images/larg...dfa9bb3017.jpg

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in APRIL 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in MAY 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JUNE 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in JULY 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Imbalance

Lots and lots of logo dice, pretty cool.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in AUGUST 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in SEPTEMBER 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in OCTOBER 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Batcathat

This is rather off topic, but I must say I'm curious about the decision process behind making a game based around the combination octopus and pie. (Unless it was just for the punny title, which I admit is pretty good).

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> This is rather off topic, but I must say I'm curious about the decision process behind making a game based around the combination octopus and pie. (Unless it was just for the punny title, which I admit is pretty good).


To be honest ... I think you are correct ... it is sort of like when Friends asked Piers Anthony (Jacobs) ... how he comes up with new Xanth books after doing so many ... he gets a bunch of puns ... and strings them together and makes a story out of them

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in NOVEMBER 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## Nepenthe

Are you doing anything special to celebrate national dice day?

----------


## Imbalance

> Are you doing anything special to celebrate national dice day?


For his next Guinness record, he should build the world's biggest dice tower.  Then, on dice day, he should roll his entire collection through it.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are you doing anything special to celebrate national dice day?



Sorry for the delay ... no ... I didnt do anything ... I often forget that Dice Day even exists :P

----------


## Kevin_Cook

If you are not interested in new or rare dice that were added to the worlds largest collection of dice this month ... Please ignore this post 



Click on the the slideshow above to see highlights of  dice added in DECEMBER 2022 







World Map of Dice Collectors and Points of Interest

----------


## not_a_fish

Is there a general term for fair dice with unequal outcome probabilities? (Such as custom d6s from a wargame with two "hit" outcomes, one "retreat" outcome and 3 blank sides)

----------


## Imbalance

Are you saying baby Yoda is a goblin?  Love that d60.

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Is there a general term for fair dice with unequal outcome probabilities? (Such as custom d6s from a wargame with two "hit" outcomes, one "retreat" outcome and 3 blank sides)


Not that I know of ... as unequal is not the same as cheater or unfair 

As your example points out ... the game is designed to have 33% hit ... 16.5% retreat .. and 50% no result ... which is likely the way the game was designed :)

----------


## Kevin_Cook

> Are you saying baby Yoda is a goblin?  Love that d60.


You have heard of Casper the friendly ghost 

Well now we have Grogu the friendly goblin

----------

